# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Опровергните буддизм.

## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Харе Кршна! Вайшнавы часто с высока отзываются о буддизме как о низшем знании которое давно естественно опровергнуто мудрыми вайшнавами.Но когда конкретно спрашиваешь.....слушай приведи хоть пару сильных аргументов против буддизма(недавно обращался к известному проповеднику)то сразу начинается времени нети т.д.То,что до сих пор мне доводилось читать и слышать от вайшнавов о буддизме ,показывает,что они вообще ничего не знают об этой религии(может мне не везло,не тех вайшнавов встречал).Меня действительно сильно смущает мощнейшая философия буддизма,его отточенная аргументация и реально мешает принять Бога Верховную Личность.Может найдется человек который действительно знает вопрос и сможет привести убедительные аргументы?Сильно надеюсь.С ув.

----------


## Варган

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж в лекциях по Бхагавад-Гите глубоко опровергает буддизм и имперсонализм. Конкретные ссылки не могу сейчас дать.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Как правило, степень "мощности" для нас доктрин и аргументов мы определяем по своим сердечным пристрастиям. Хочется принять Бога-Личность - слушайте Кришна-катху и читайте об играх, размышляйте об этих сюжетах, сами читайте мантру Харе-Кришна. Это усилит тягу сердца, а опровержения не помогут, не создадут жизнеспособную бхакти. Ну выставят Вам сильные аргументы "против буддизма", и что? Вы выберете персонализм не по тотальному тяготению сердца, а просто как лучший вариант из двух, как рака на безрыбье, как меньшее из зол. 
_____________________

Чисто чтобы привести какую-то конкретику, как просите: http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/9/49

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна  :smilies: 

Шрила Прабхупада, Господь Чайтанья на своих примерах учили опровергать ложные учения.
И просили нас уметь это делать.
Кришна присутствует везде, тем более в опровержении философий об Абсолюте  :smilies: 
Ведь мы - сат-чит-ананда, чит - полное знание.
В союзе с опытом сердца, опровержение усиливает его )
Вопрос-то нужно решить для себя, ну, кто им задался. Особенно для мужчины, особенно философски.

Если не слушали, то семинар Лакшми Нараяна даса,(как я понимаю лекции когда он был в ИСККОН, разрешается случать)- Моя совесть.
Сам он, как в семинаре рассказывает, в прошлом был приверженцем буддизма.
Соответственно, в семинаре он делится внутренними переживаниям, решениями, и философскими взвешиваниями )

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Из книги Сутапы прабху(Семёна Ватмана) "Бенгальский вайшнавизм":

С точки зрения Баладевы, мадхьямака есть крайнее выражение нигилизма (сарва-шуньятам ити мадхьямикаха), и потому ее критика служит первым камнем в фундамент рационального обоснования ведантической концепции сущего. Автор "Говинда Бхашьи" уделяет учению мадхьямаки гораздо больше места чем Шанкара, который в своих комментариях к "Веданта-сутре" отводит ей едва ли больше двух предложений.

Следуя традиции , Баладева вначале излагает точку зрения оппонента: сущее (сат) требует причины для обоснования своей реальности, но для обоснования "пустоты" (шунья) в этом нет необходимости, поскольку оно самодостоверно (svatah siddheh). Что касается причины сущего, то ею не может быть бытие, ибо никто никогда не видел, чтобы росток возник из семени, которое не погибло. Не может сущее возникнуть из не-бытия, как живой росток не может проклюнуться из мертвого семени. Невозможно возникновение сущего и из самого себя, поскольку это бессмысленно; тоже относительно из иного, поскольку тогда всё происходило бы из всего. А потому если нет возникновения, то нет и уничтожения. "Итак, - говорит мадхьямик, - поскольку [понятия] "возникновение", "гибель", "бытие", "небытие", и тому подобные, есть одно лишь заблуждение, реальна только "пустота". Реальность "пустоты" очевидна; другие понятия из-за отсутствия у них денотатов бессмыслены.

Баладева не опровергает доводы против реальности сущего, но избирает мишенью понятия "пустоты", используя против него диалектику подобного же рода. Он выдвигает два аргумента. Первый ("онтологический"): а, что собственно есть "пустота"? Это бытие, или не-бытие, или может быть это бытие и не-бытие вместе? Ни первое, ни второе, ни третье не могут быть обоснованы. Первое приводит к нежелательным для оппонента выводам, т.е означает признание того, что сам же он считает заблуждением; второе приводит к противоречию, поскольку тот, кто утверждает, что "пустое" есть небытие, сам существует; третье сочетает недостатки первого и второго. Второй аргумент ("гносеологический ") звучит так: "Что же касается достоверных средств познания, с помощью которых следует постигать "пустоту", то если они [также] "пустые", учение о "пустоте" опровергается; если они истинны, то следовательно всё существует".

Итак сущее реально. Но объективно ли оно? На сцене оказывается другой оппонент - виджнянавадин, который излагает своё учение полностью в духе субъективного идеализма. По его словам Будда не верил в существование внешних объектов, признавая из всех скандх только сознание (виджняна-скандха). Объекты сознания неотличны от самого сознания, имманентны ему ;в форме объекта выступает само сознание. На возражение, что при таком условии невозможен обыденный опыт, можно ответить, что он подобен сну. Даже тот, кто верит в существование внешних объектов, должен согласиться, что превращение внешнего мира в сознание подразумевается уже в самой идее восприятия. Если вещи не превращаются в сознание, то как вообще возможно восприятие и различение, например, горшка и ткани? Этих доводов для объяснения повседневного опыта вполне достаточно. Будучи само бесформенным, сознание принимает форму внешних объектов. Многообразие объектов сознания - следствие многообразия васан. Раз сознание и его объект нераздельны, то объекты имеют природу сознания. [Мир] подобен сну, - завершает оппонент, - обыденный опыт обосновывается одним сознанием, без всяких объектов; принятие же раздельности [знания и объекта знания] приводит к излишним результатам".

Опровержению этого посвящены комментарии Баладевы к четырем сутрам. Критика эта может быть понята как доказательство того, что обосновать множественность и разнообразие данных сознанию феноменов из самого сознания, не прибегая к допущению внешнего мира, невозможно. Далее см. 102 страницу http://valentincehov.livejournal.com/248555.html

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Чайтанйа-Чаритамрита (Мадхйа-лила, гл.9, текст 49 (комментарий)). В этом комментарии Шрила Прабхупада последовательно опровергает девять основных постулатов Буддизма. Я не знаю, переведено ли это уже на русский или нет, но на английском есть здесь: http://www.harekrsna.com/philosophy/...s/defeated.htm

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

ЧЧ Мадхья 9.49

тарка-прадх?на бауддха-??стра ‘нава мате’
таркеи кха??ила прабху, н? п?ре стх?пите
Пословный перевод: 
тарка-прадх?на — основанные на аргументации; бауддха-??стра — писания буддистов; нава мате — девять основных положений; таркеи — логикой; кха??ила — опроверг; прабху — Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху; н? — не; п?ре — могут; стх?пите — обосновать.
Перевод: 
Писания буддистов основаны главным образом на логической аргументации и содержат девять основных постулатов. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху одержал победу в споре с буддистами, и им не удалось доказать истинность своего учения.
Комментарий: 
По утверждению Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, в буддизме существует два толкования их философии. Одно называется Хинаяна, а другое — Махаяна. Кроме того, в буддизме есть девять основополагающих постулатов: 1)мироздание вечно, и потому нет никакой необходимости признавать существование Творца; 2)материальное творение иллюзорно; 3)истина заключается в утверждении «я есть»; 4)рождение и смерть повторяются снова и снова; 5)Господь Будда — единственный, через кого можно познать истину; 6)высшей целью является нирвана — самоуничтожение; 7)единственно правильный путь философского познания — это учение Будды; 8)Веды составлены людьми; 9)необходимо совершать праведные поступки, быть милосердным и так далее.

Абсолютную Истину невозможно постичь с помощью логических умозаключений. Можно в совершенстве овладеть логикой, однако всегда найдется еще более искусный спорщик. Поскольку логика в значительной степени основана на игре слов, споры никогда не приведут нас к правильному пониманию Абсолютной Истины. Однако здесь мы видим, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху разбил буддийскую философию с помощью логических аргументов. Проповедники в ИСККОН, безусловно, будут встречать много людей, доверяющих доводам рассудка. Большинство из них отрицает авторитет Вед, однако они признают рассуждения и логические доводы. Поэтому проповедники сознания Кришны должны уметь переубеждать других с помощью логических доводов, как это делал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. В этом стихе ясно сказано: таркеи кха??ила прабху. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху привел столь неопровержимые доводы, что буддисты не смогли ничего возразить Ему в защиту своего учения.

Первый постулат буддистов гласит, что мироздание существовало всегда. Однако в таком случае их теория уничтожения ошибочна. Буддисты считают, что высшая истина — это уничтожение, или разрушение. Если мироздание вечно, то ни о каком разрушении и уничтожении не может быть и речи. Данный постулат буддистов звучит не слишком убедительно, поскольку практический опыт подсказывает нам, что у всего материального есть начало, середина и конец. Высшая цель буддийской философии заключается в прекращении существования тела. Эта идея самим своим существованием обязана тому, что у тела есть начало. Аналогичным образом материальный космос — это гигантское тело, однако если мы признаём тот факт, что космос будет существовать вечно, то о каком разрушении может идти речь? Поэтому попытки уничтожить все или свести все к нулю лишены всякого смысла. На основе практического опыта мы вынуждены признать, что у мироздания есть начало, а если мы признаём существование начала, то должны признать и существование некоего творца. Этот Творец обладает вездесущим телом, как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (13.14):

сарвата? п??и-п?да? тат
сарвато ’кши-?иро-мукхам
сарвата? ?рутимал локе
сарвам ?в?тйа тиш?хати

«Повсюду Его руки и ноги, Его глаза, головы, лица и уши. Так Господь в образе Сверхдуши пронизывает Собой все сущее».

Верховная Личность, Бог, не может не присутствовать всюду. Его тело существовало еще до творения, иначе как бы Он был Творцом? Если бы Бог, Верховная Личность, Сам являлся сотворенным существом, не было бы и речи о том, что Он Творец всего сущего. Таким образом, материальное мироздание, безусловно, имеет начало где-то во времени, однако Творец существовал еще до творения и потому не относится к числу сотворенных существ. Творец — это Парабрахман, Высший Дух. Материя не только подчинена духу, но и создана на его основе. Лишь когда в лоно материи входит духовная искра — душа, из материальных веществ, предоставляемых матерью, формируется зародыш. Все в материальном мире было когда-то сотворено, а это указывает на существование Творца — Высшего Духа, отличного от материи. В «Бхагавад-гите» также сказано, что материальная энергия является низшей энергией, а живые существа относятся к высшей, духовной энергии. И низшая, и высшая энергии принадлежат Верховной Личности.

Буддисты утверждают, что этот мир — иллюзия, однако они заблуждаются. Этот мир невечен, но он не иллюзорен. Пока у нас есть материальное тело, мы вынуждены терпеть доставляемые им наслаждения и страдания, хотя мы сами отличны от тела. Можно не относиться к этим наслаждениям и страданиям серьезно, но они не утрачивают от этого своей реальности. Их никак нельзя назвать иллюзорными. Будь телесные наслаждения и страдания иллюзорными, мироздание тоже было бы иллюзорным и никто бы не проявлял к нему большого интереса. Подводя итог, можно утверждать, что мироздание не ложно и не иллюзорно, а лишь невечно.

Буддисты считают высшей истиной утверждение «я есть», однако само по себе оно отрицает индивидуальность, то есть различия между «я» и «ты». В отсутствие понятий «я» и «ты», то есть индивидуальности, никакие дискуссии не возможны. Философия буддизма основана на логических доводах, однако, если опираться только на утверждение «я есть», любые доводы утрачивают всякий смысл. Чтобы спорить, приводить доводы, должен также существовать кто-то другой, помимо нас. Невозможно обойтись без концепции дуализма, то есть постулата о существовании индивидуальной души и Сверхдуши. Об этом говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.12):

на тв эв?ха? дж?ту н?са?
на тва? неме джан?дхип??
на чаива на бхавишй?ма?
сарве вайам ата? парам

«Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты или все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать».

В прошлом мы существовали в разных телах, и после смерти этого тела мы продолжим существование в другом теле. Душа — это вечное начало, и она существует всегда, если не в одном теле, то в другом. Даже в этой жизни мы меняем тела — сначала мы существуем в детском теле, потом в юношеском, потом в теле взрослого и старика. Покинув одно тело, мы получаем другое. Буддийское учение также признает перевоплощение, однако буддисты не могут объяснить механизм следующего рождения. Существует 8400000 видов жизни, и в следующем воплощении мы можем родиться в любом из них, так что человеческое тело нам не гарантировано.

Пятый постулат буддистов гласит, что Господь Будда — единственный, через кого можно познать истину. С этим невозможно согласиться, так как Господь Будда отвергал сами основы ведического знания. Мы должны признать принцип авторитетности знания, поскольку Абсолютную Истину невозможно постичь с помощью одних философских рассуждений. Если каждый будет считать единственным авторитетом самого себя или если каждый станет считать критерием истины собственные умозаключения, как модно сейчас, то все начнут толковать писания как им заблагорассудится и каждый будет утверждать, что его философия самая лучшая. Это уже стало серьезной проблемой: все дают писаниям собственные интерпретации и провозглашают собственные критерии авторитетности. Йата мата тата патха. В наши дни каждый пытается выдать состряпанную им теорию за истину в последней инстанции.

Буддисты полагают, что высшее совершенство жизни — это самоуничтожение, нирвана. Уничтожению подвержено только тело, тогда как духовная по природе душа переселяется из одного тела в другое. В противном случае откуда бы в мире было такое многообразие тел? Если есть следующая жизнь, то есть и следующее тело. Когда мы получаем материальное тело, мы должны признать тот факт, что это тело рано или поздно разрушится и нам придется воплотиться в другом теле. Поскольку все материальные тела обречены на разрушение, если мы хотим, чтобы наша следующая жизнь оказалась подлинной, то есть не протекала в иллюзии, нам необходимо нематериальное, духовное тело. Как обрести духовное тело, Господь Кришна объясняет в «Бхагавад- гите» (4.9):

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эва? йо ветти таттвата?
тйактв? деха? пунар джанма
наити м?м эти со ’рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою обитель, о Арджуна».

Таково высшее совершенство — покинув материальное тело, больше не получать другое тело, а вернуться домой, к Богу. Совершенство не означает превращение в пустоту или нуль. Наше существование никогда не прекратится, однако, если мы действительно хотим уничтожить материальное тело, нам необходимо обрести духовное тело. В противном случае понятие вечности души будет лишено всякого смысла.

Мы никак не можем согласиться с тем, что философия буддизма представляет собой единственный путь познания, поскольку в ней множество изъянов. Совершенная философия — это философия, свободная от недостатков. Такой философией является философия веданты. Никто не в состоянии обнаружить в философии веданты какие-либо недостатки, из чего можно заключить, что веданта описывает высший из путей философского постижения истины.

По утверждению буддистов, Веды созданы обычными людьми. Но в таком случае Веды не имели бы никакого авторитета. Из самих ведических писаний явствует, что Веды были поведаны Господу Брахме вскоре после творения. Веды создал не Брахма, хотя он — старейшее существо во вселенной. Если Веды составил не Брахма, которого считают первым сотворенным существом, то кто передал Брахме ведическое знание? Очевидно, что Веды изошли не от обычного существа, рожденного в материальном мире. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сказано: тене брахма х?д? йа ?ди-кавайе — после творения ведическое знание вложил в сердце Брахмы Бог, Верховная Личность. На заре творения не существовало никого, кроме Брахмы, однако Веды создал не он. Из этого следует, что Веды не были созданы никем из сотворенных существ. Ведическое знание нам дал Сам Верховный Господь, сотворивший материальный мир. Это признает даже Шанкарачарья, хотя он и не вайшнав.

Говорится, что одно из качеств буддиста — это милосердие, однако милосердие — понятие относительное. Обычно мы милосердны к тем, кто занимает подчиненное по отношению к нам положение, или к тем, кто страдает больше, чем мы. Если же кто-то стоит выше нас, то он не может быть объектом нашего милосердия. Напротив, это он обычно проявляет милосердие к нам. Таким образом, проявляя милосердие и сострадание, мы остаемся в пределах сферы относительного. Само по себе милосердие не является Абсолютной Истиной. Кроме того, необходимо понимать, в чем заключается подлинное милосердие. Дать больному то, чего ему нельзя, — не милосердие, а жестокость. Если мы не знаем, что такое подлинное милосердие, то можем создать нежелательную ситуацию. Если мы действительно хотим проявлять милосердие, то должны проповедовать сознание Кришны, чтобы помочь людям возродить изначально присущее им как живым существам сознание. А поскольку философия буддистов не признает существование вечной души, их так называемое милосердие далеко не совершенно.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Спасибо.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Спасибо за отзыв.Я охотно могу почитать Кришна-катху так как для меня Кришна личность необыкновенная и даже просветленная но принять Его Богом ....а почему не Христа или Шиву? И вот еще:Припав к лотосоподобным стопам Учителя
 И преклоняясь пред Алмазным Существом (Ваджрасаттвой),
 Я пишу из сострадания
 Ради Просветления способных учеников. 


 [Говорят] еще, что есть Бог-творец (Ишвара). Именно он будет [здесь] исследоваться. Кто творит, тот творец. Кто производит действие, тот называется творцом. 

 И здесь мы спросим, что он создает: уже существующее или скорее то, что еще не существует? 

 На самом деле он не создает уже существующее из-за отсутствия подтверждения [этому]. Если, например, человек (пудгала) уже есть, то дальнейшее [внешнее] воздействие на него не является творением, роскольку [он] существовал ранее. 

 Можно [предположить], что он создает то, что еще не существует. Так, к несуществующему относится масло из песка, шерсть [на панцире] черепахи и т.п. Пусть он сотворит именно нечто такое! Но здесь он не способен к творению. Почему? Потому что оно по-прежнему остается несуществующим. 

 Таков Он. 

 Может, он делает несуществующее существующим? Но этого не происходит вследствие взаимной противоположности. Что является существующим, то таковым и остается. Что же является несуществующим, то таковым и остается. Таким образом, у этих двух должна быть взаимная противоположность. Подобно тому как между светом и тьмой, жизнью и смертью. Само собой разумеется, где светло, там нет темноты, а где темно, значит, там нет света. Точно так же, кто жив, тот, несомненно, живет, а кто мертв, тот, несомненно, умер. Именно поэтому из-за отсутствия тождества между существованием и несуществованием Богу-творцу, безусловно, не присуще творение. Так мы считаем. 

 В чем состоит другой недостаток [идеи Бога-творца]? Он творит других, возникнув сам или не возникнув? 

 [Если предположить,] что не возникнув сам, то он, по всей видимости, не в состоянии создавать других. Почему? В силу природы того, что само не произведено. Например, не может возделывать землю и т. п. сын бесплодной женщины. То же самое в случае с Богом-творцом. 

 Далее. 

 [Если предположить,] что он творит других, возникнув сам. Тогда [возникает вопрос], в силу чего он возник? То ли от самого себя, то ли от другого, то ли от обоих (себя и другого) вместе? В действительности нельзя возникнуть от самого себя, потому что рождение самого себя противоречит опыту.* Ибо неверно, что может разрезать само себя лезвие меча, пусть даже чрезвычайно острое. Ибо неверно, что может танцевать даже хорошо обученный, искусный танцор, встав на свои собственные плечи. Почему? Да разве видано такое, разве можно предположить, чтобы быть рожденным самим собой, быть родителем самого себя? Такие речи неизвестны людям. 

__________
 * А будь это возможно, то было бы верно и для других существ, и для объяснения их появления идея Бога бы не понадобилась — ред. 

 Далее.

 [Можно предположить], что он произошел [от другого]. Но это невозможно, поскольку другого нет, если нет Бога-творца. [Если же предположить, что другой есть], тогда получится последовательный ряд [возникновения]. Следовательно, [недостаток] будет состоять в обратном движении в бесконечность в силу природы безначального. Если нечто существует и не имеет начала, то его существование не может прекратиться. Отсутствие семени означает отсутствие ростка, ствола, листьев, цветов, плодов и т.п. Почему? Потому что нет семени. [Точно так же] невозможно [возникновение] от другого и от обоих (себя и другого) вместе вследствие ошибочности и логической порочности таких [предположений]. 

 Поэтому Бог-творец не существует. 

 ВОЗРАЖЕНИЕ ПО ПОВОДУ ТВОРЕНИЯ БОГА-ТВОРЦА
 И ОПРОВЕРЖЕНИЕ [ИДЕИ] ЕДИНОТВОРЧЕСТВА ВИШНУ
 ЗАВЕРШЕНО. 
 У СТОП УЧИТЕЛЯ ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНОГО НАГАРДЖУНЫ
 ЭТО ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЕ ЗАПИСАНО
 ЕГО УЧЕНИКОМ.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Кришна говорит в Бхагават-гите Гл 2 Тескт 12 - Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать. Как мы из этого видим, термин "несуществующий" в духовном порядке - некорректен, правильно использовать термин - "непроявленный". Тогда открывается истинный смысл положения вещей и все встает на свои места.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Харе Кришна 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада, Господь Чайтанья на своих примерах учили опровергать ложные учения.
> И просили нас уметь это делать.
> Кришна присутствует везде, тем более в опровержении философий об Абсолюте 
> Ведь мы - сат-чит-ананда, чит - полное знание.
> В союзе с опытом сердца, опровержение усиливает его )
> Вопрос-то нужно решить для себя, ну, кто им задался. Особенно для мужчины, особенно философски.
> 
> ...


Большое спасибо за отзыв!

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Из книги Сутапы прабху(Семёна Ватмана) "Бенгальский вайшнавизм":
> 
> С точки зрения Баладевы, мадхьямака есть крайнее выражение нигилизма (сарва-шуньятам ити мадхьямикаха), и потому ее критика служит первым камнем в фундамент рационального обоснования ведантической концепции сущего. Автор "Говинда Бхашьи" уделяет учению мадхьямаки гораздо больше места чем Шанкара, который в своих комментариях к "Веданта-сутре" отводит ей едва ли больше двух предложений.
> 
> Следуя традиции , Баладева вначале излагает точку зрения оппонента: сущее (сат) требует причины для обоснования своей реальности, но для обоснования "пустоты" (шунья) в этом нет необходимости, поскольку оно самодостоверно (svatah siddheh). Что касается причины сущего, то ею не может быть бытие, ибо никто никогда не видел, чтобы росток возник из семени, которое не погибло. Не может сущее возникнуть из не-бытия, как живой росток не может проклюнуться из мертвого семени. Невозможно возникновение сущего и из самого себя, поскольку это бессмысленно; тоже относительно из иного, поскольку тогда всё происходило бы из всего. А потому если нет возникновения, то нет и уничтожения. "Итак, - говорит мадхьямик, - поскольку [понятия] "возникновение", "гибель", "бытие", "небытие", и тому подобные, есть одно лишь заблуждение, реальна только "пустота". Реальность "пустоты" очевидна; другие понятия из-за отсутствия у них денотатов бессмыслены.
> 
> Баладева не опровергает доводы против реальности сущего, но избирает мишенью понятия "пустоты", используя против него диалектику подобного же рода. Он выдвигает два аргумента. Первый ("онтологический"): а, что собственно есть "пустота"? Это бытие, или не-бытие, или может быть это бытие и не-бытие вместе? Ни первое, ни второе, ни третье не могут быть обоснованы. Первое приводит к нежелательным для оппонента выводам, т.е означает признание того, что сам же он считает заблуждением; второе приводит к противоречию, поскольку тот, кто утверждает, что "пустое" есть небытие, сам существует; третье сочетает недостатки первого и второго. Второй аргумент ("гносеологический ") звучит так: "Что же касается достоверных средств познания, с помощью которых следует постигать "пустоту", то если они [также] "пустые", учение о "пустоте" опровергается; если они истинны, то следовательно всё существует".
> 
> Итак сущее реально. Но объективно ли оно? На сцене оказывается другой оппонент - виджнянавадин, который излагает своё учение полностью в духе субъективного идеализма. По его словам Будда не верил в существование внешних объектов, признавая из всех скандх только сознание (виджняна-скандха). Объекты сознания неотличны от самого сознания, имманентны ему ;в форме объекта выступает само сознание. На возражение, что при таком условии невозможен обыденный опыт, можно ответить, что он подобен сну. Даже тот, кто верит в существование внешних объектов, должен согласиться, что превращение внешнего мира в сознание подразумевается уже в самой идее восприятия. Если вещи не превращаются в сознание, то как вообще возможно восприятие и различение, например, горшка и ткани? Этих доводов для объяснения повседневного опыта вполне достаточно. Будучи само бесформенным, сознание принимает форму внешних объектов. Многообразие объектов сознания - следствие многообразия васан. Раз сознание и его объект нераздельны, то объекты имеют природу сознания. [Мир] подобен сну, - завершает оппонент, - обыденный опыт обосновывается одним сознанием, без всяких объектов; принятие же раздельности [знания и объекта знания] приводит к излишним результатам".
> ...


Большое спасибо за интересную информацию.Есть пища для размышлений,впервые нечто серьезное Баладева Говинда бхашья.Непонятно почему он трактует ,что буддисты считают пространство безсубстанциональным.По крайней мере в Ваджраяне пространство это информация,блаженство и оно исполнено всяких вещей.Надо время чтобы ознакомиться глубже.

----------


## Парамешвара дас

Ну допустим если из буддизма убрать концепцию перерождений и кармы,то он буддизм теряет смысл,чего не скажеш о теистических религиях.Можно видеть что в таких религиях как иудаизм,христианство,ислам нет теории реинкарнации но тем не менее эти религии имеют смысл.Есть какой то стержень в этих религиях,дажи при отсутствия реинкарнации.
  Например первая благородная истина буддизма,все есть дукха(страдание),но если отбросить теорию перерожденний в буддизме то буддисту можно смело покончить с собой,но так как в буддизме есть теория перерождений то адепты не пойдут на такой шаг.Вместо этого они совершают самоубийство духовное,так как буддизм придерживается анатмавады(отрицания какого либо я).В нирване нет Я утверждают буддисты,а это и есть самоубийство.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Ну допустим если из буддизма убрать концепцию перерождений и кармы,то он буддизм теряет смысл,чего не скажеш о теистических религиях.Можно видеть что в таких религиях как иудаизм,христианство,ислам нет теории реинкарнации но тем не менее эти религии имеют смысл.Есть какой то стержень в этих религиях,дажи при отсутствия реинкарнации.
>   Например первая благородная истина буддизма,все есть дукха(страдание),но если отбросить теорию перерожденний в буддизме то буддисту можно смело покончить с собой,но так как в буддизме есть теория перерождений то адепты не пойдут на такой шаг.Вместо этого они совершают самоубийство духовное,так как буддизм придерживается анатмавады(отрицания какого либо я).В нирване нет Я утверждают буддисты,а это и есть самоубийство.


ну да ,а если из теистических религий убрать теоса(бога)то они теряют всякий смысл,чего не скажешь о буддизме.Вайшнавизм без кармы и реинкарнации тоже перестал бы существовать...Вопреки распространенному заблуждению, в буддизме вообще нет учения о перевоплощениях, или реинкарнациях. Человек в буддизме не есть воплощенная душа, как в индуизме. Он - поток состояний - дхарм, серия кадров - мгновений. 



 Поэтому профессиональные буддологи стараются избегать таких слов, как "перерождение" или тем более "перевоплощение", и предпочитают говорить о циклическом существовании или чередовании рождений и смертей....Дальнейшее утверждение ваше о том,что без перерождения буддистам в пору в петлю тоже неверно,в Ваджраяне практикуется достижения просветления за одну жизнь.Анатмавада это не отрицания какого либо я(на обусловленном уровне любой вменяемый буддист принимает свое я,только не относится к нему слишком трепетно)это отрицание конкретно джвы-души.Само слово "нирвана" (пали: ниббана) восходит к санскритскому корню "нир" со значением "угасание", "затухание" (например, угасание светильника или прекращение волнения моря). На этом основании буддологи XIX века часто строили свою теорию нирваны как полного прекращения жизни, некоего полного умирания, после чего обвиняли буддизм в пессимизме. Однако буддийские тексты вполне отчетливо указывают на то, что угасает или затухает вовсе не бытие. Один из наиболее распространенных образов, использующихся в текстах для пояснения идеи нирваны, таков: подобно тому, как прекращает гореть лампада, когда иссякает масло, питающее огонь, или подобно тому, как прекращает волноваться поверхность моря, когда прекращается вздымающий волны ветер, точно так же прекращаются все страдания, когда иссякают все аффекты (клеши) и влечения, питающие страдания. То есть угасают именно страсти, привязанности, омрачения, а вовсе не бытие. С исчезновением причины страдания исчезает и само страдание.Нирвана - не субстанция (субстанций буддизм вообще не признает), а состояние, состояние свободы и особой внеличностной, или надличностной, полноты бытия. Но это состояние также абсолютно трансцендентно всему нашему сансарическому опыту, в котором нет ничего, подобного нирване. Поэтому даже психологически правильнее ничего не говорить о нирване, чем сравнивать ее с чем-то нам известным, ибо иначе мы немедленно сконструируем "нашу" нирвану, создадим некий ментальный образ нирваны, вполне неадекватное представление о ней,

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> ЧЧ Мадхья 9.49
> 
> тарка-прадх?на бауддха-??стра ‘нава мате’
> таркеи кха??ила прабху, н? п?ре стх?пите
> Пословный перевод: 
> тарка-прадх?на — основанные на аргументации; бауддха-??стра — писания буддистов; нава мате — девять основных положений; таркеи — логикой; кха??ила — опроверг; прабху — Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху; н? — не; п?ре — могут; стх?пите — обосновать.
> Перевод: 
> Писания буддистов основаны главным образом на логической аргументации и содержат девять основных постулатов. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху одержал победу в споре с буддистами, и им не удалось доказать истинность своего учения.
> Комментарий: 
> ...


Большое спасибо за отзыв.Несколько небольших замечаний.
1.*Буддисты считают, что высшая истина — это уничтожение, или разрушение
*это откуда?
2. *Высшая цель буддийской философии заключается в прекращении существования тела.
*странное утверждение,особенно если учесть феномены наподобие нетленного тела хамбо-ламы Итигелова и вообще распространенный во всех ветвях буддизма культ святых мощей.
3.*Буддисты утверждают, что этот мир — иллюзия, однако они заблуждаются*«Всё есть» — это одна крайность… «Всё не есть» — это другая крайность. Истина посередине».

Неведение рассматривает относительные понятия, такие, как существование и несуществование, возникновение и прекращение, непрерывность и прерывность, единство и множество и т.п. как абсолютные, как истинные. Поэтому и предметы воспринимаются как реальность. На самом же деле пред нами предстоит лишь поток становления, а предметы — продукт деятельности невежества, произвольного расчленения этого потока. То, что мы называем вещью — всего лишь цепь состояний, но мы ошибочно отождествляем эти состояния и появляется иллюзия вещи, подобно тому, как вращение горящей головни образует иллюзию огненного круга.*Одно из распространенных и в корне неверных убеждений о буддистском учении заключается в утверждении им иллюзорного характера окружающего мира: мол, все видимые и осязаемые нами предметы и явления ирреальны. В том числе и мы сами. В действительности же буддизм никогда не утверждал, что мир иллюзорен, и ошибка кроется в неправильном толковании слова "иллюзия".*

Трудности понимания основных понятий буддизма связаны, в первую очередь, с переводом. Когда западные исследователи начали переводить коренные тексты, подобрать точные аналогии оказалось сложно. То, что назвали "иллюзорным", точнее было бы перевести как "не вечное", "преходящее".

Европейское понятие "иллюзия" здесь неприменимо — хотя бы потому, что оно словно намекает на существование "неиллюзорного", настоящего мира, некоей объективной реальности. Получается не трактовка буддийских канонов, а сюжет фильма "Матрица", по своей сути совершенно западного. Буддизм не утверждает, что где-то за пределами нашего понимания и видения лежит "самая настоящая", объективная реальность. Такой нет. Все, что мы способны воспринять сознанием — условно. Но не потому, что видимых нами объектов, предметов и явлений не существует.


Никто из учителей буддизма не утверждал, что мир нереален или не существует. Подобные убеждения существуют в индуизме; мировая иллюзия здесь называется "майей". В буддизме же существование вселенской иллюзии отрицается. Другое дело, что Будда и его последователи призывали усомниться в том, что вещи таковы, какими мы их видим. Но кто из нас не сомневался в правильности своих воззрений и кто не менял взгляды с возрастом, получив новый жизненный опыт и расширив кругозор?

К примеру, когда мы отправляемся в первый класс, мы полагаем, что цвет — неизменное свойство предмета. Но в средней школе начинается курс физики, из которого мы узнаем, что цвет — это свойство предмета или поверхности поглощать одни волны и отражать другие. Причем это свойство не делает предметы цветными сами по себе — для ощущения цвета еще нужен человеческий глаз, который уловит отраженные волны. В глазах дальтоника тот предмет, который для здорового человека является красным, будет серым или коричневым, а некоторым животным весь мир кажется черно-белым. Так мы узнаем, что существование цвета — свойства, казавшегося нам неизменным, обеспечивается за счет соблюдения целой цепочки условий.

Для восприятия, к примеру, красного цвета, нужен свет, глаз человека и атмосфера, в которой свет будет преломляться определенным образом. Точно так же можно объяснить наличие стола, стула и любых других предметов в вашей комнате. Они не существуют с изначальных времен сами по себе, а появились в результате чьего-то труда и, к тому же, состоят из молекул вещества, свойства которого обуславливают качества этих предметов (деревянные или пластиковые, прочные или не очень).
Тем более странны подобные утверждения ,если посмотреть Ш.Б.1.1.1.МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫЕ ВСЕЛЕННЫЕ КАЖУТСЯ ИСТИННЫМИ ,хотя в действительности они нереальны......вечнопребывающего в трансцендентной обители,которая всегда свободна *от иллюзорных образов материального мира.
*
4.*Буддисты считают высшей истиной утверждение «я есть», однако само по себе оно отрицает индивидуальность, то есть различия между «я» и «ты»
*Сколько "высших" истин ,не находите? :dandavat: Не- тренированный ум не способен увидеть, что все три фак- тора – воспринимающий, воспринимаемые объекты и сам акт восприятия – взаимодействуют, обуславливают друг друга и являются аспектами одного целого. Потому воз- никает переживание разделенности. Смысл всех поучений Будды и цель всех буддийских медитаций состоит именно в том, чтобы растворить эту иллюзию – ловушку, в кото- рую мы попали.

Однако разрубить узел неведения не так просто. Вплоть до Просветления сознание в основном функционирует как глаз. Оно замечает внешние и внутренние события, но себя переживает лишь случайно – в краткие, хотя и захватывающие мгновения. Такие ситуации прорыва становятся стабильными только у тех людей, кто практикует медитацию, – ведь нетренированные умы очень часто отвлекаются. Они оценивают свою эмоциональную реакцию на каждую ситуацию и качества каждого объекта, воспринимая всерьез самые мимолетные мысли и чувства. Тех, кто способен осознавать воспринимающего, совсем немного. Бесчисленные жизни уходят на то, чтобы гоняться за чередой мимолетных явлений, упуская при этом из виду вневременное блаженство, составляющее природу ума. Эта безначальная и пока еще актуальная неспособность узнавать ум как основу любого мира и опыта является причиной всех страданий.

Из-за этого непрерывный поток ощущений органов чувств и эмоциональных впечатлений воспринимается как «я». А то, что переживается, что производится этим про- странством, превращается в некое «ты», во внешний мир. Хотя природа всех явлений такова, что они постоянно ме- няются и существуют только в виде скоротечных и обуслов- ленных состояний, мы верим, что эти проявления реальны и отделены от ума. Учении Будды эта досадная ошибка на- зывается базовым неведением. нем – причина всякой боли и всех без исключения мешающих ситуаций.

Ошибочное чувство разделенности между иллюзорным «я» и столь же нереальным «ты», между «здесь» и «там» естественным образом вызывает две очень неприятные эмоции – привязанность, то есть попытки получить то, что нам нравится, и неприязнь, то есть попытки избежать того, что не нравится
5.*Буддисты полагают, что высшее совершенство жизни — это самоуничтожение, нирвана.*Это обычная псевдобуддийская страшилка.Само слово "нирвана" (пали: ниббана) восходит к санскритскому корню "нир" со значением "угасание", "затухание" (например, угасание светильника или прекращение волнения моря). На этом основании буддологи XIX века часто строили свою теорию нирваны как полного прекращения жизни, некоего полного умирания, после чего обвиняли буддизм в пессимизме. Однако буддийские тексты вполне отчетливо указывают на то, что угасает или затухает вовсе не бытие. Один из наиболее распространенных образов, использующихся в текстах для пояснения идеи нирваны, таков: подобно тому, как прекращает гореть лампада, когда иссякает масло, питающее огонь, или подобно тому, как прекращает волноваться поверхность моря, когда прекращается вздымающий волны ветер, точно так же прекращаются все страдания, когда иссякают все аффекты (клеши) и влечения, питающие страдания. То есть угасают именно страсти, привязанности, омрачения, а вовсе не бытие. С исчезновением причины страдания исчезает и само страдание. 

 Так что же такое нирвана? Сам Будда никогда не давал прямого ответа на этот вопрос и старался молчать, когда этот вопрос все-таки задавали. Тут Будда оказывается прямым предшественником знаменитого философа XX века Л. Витгенштейна, провозгласившего, что о чем нельзя говорить, о том следует молчать. Еще в ранних Упанишадах - брахманских текстах философского характера - говорилось, что об Абсолюте (Брахмане) можно говорить только в отрицательных терминах: "нети, нети" ("не то, не то"), поскольку Абсолют трансцендентен нашему опыту, непостижим для мысли и невыразим в словах и понятиях. Нирвана, о которой учит Будда - не Бог и не безличный Абсолют и его молчание - не апофатическая теология. Нирвана - не субстанция (субстанций буддизм вообще не признает), а состояние, состояние свободы и особой внеличностной, или надличностной, полноты бытия. Но это состояние также абсолютно трансцендентно всему нашему сансарическому опыту, в котором нет ничего, подобного нирване. Поэтому даже психологически правильнее ничего не говорить о нирване, чем сравнивать ее с чем-то нам известным, ибо иначе мы немедленно сконструируем "нашу" нирвану, создадим некий ментальный образ нирваны, вполне неадекватное представление о ней,
Ну дальнейшее уже не буду комментировать,получится слишком пространно.С ув.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Кришна говорит в Бхагават-гите Гл 2 Тескт 12 - Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать. Как мы из этого видим, термин "несуществующий" в духовном порядке - некорректен, правильно использовать термин - "непроявленный". Тогда открывается истинный смысл положения вещей и все встает на свои места.


Кришна использует духовно неккоректные термины?А,что изменится если менять существующий на проявленный-непроявленный?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

есть знакомый буддист, хорошо знающий санскрит (изучал в университете) - заведомо сложно с ним дискутировать и чего-то там опровергать)))

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Можно допустить, что буддисты изменили свою философию со времён Шри Чайтаньи

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Можно допустить, что буддисты изменили свою философию со времён Шри Чайтаньи


В этом вся суть. Найти буддистов-вегетарианцев не так то просто, если сам Далай-лама без проблем мясо ест под предлогом того, что раз Бог дал мне его, как же я могу отказаться от божьего дара? И при этом ахимса - один из важнейших постулатов буддизма. Все очень далеко уже ушло от изначального учения Будды. Я не так давно летел из Владивостока в Гонконг в одном самолете с Ламой Оле Нидалом. Ему уже за 70, а он все с дамочками обнимается. Ученицы прямо в самолете лезли к нему обниматься. Он сидел через два ряда от меня. И ел все, что давали стюардессы. Такие вот трансценденталисты неразборчивые. Все есть Брахман одним словом...

Помню, как Рохини Сута прабху хорошо сказал по этому поводу: Поскольку люди не хотят служить Кришне, то чтобы оправдать свою жизнь без Бога, они придумывают разные философии или подгоняют божественные учения под себя. Строгой парампары в буддизме нет и каждое новое поколение изменяет учение под свои нужды. Поэтому опровергать чей-то изворотливый ум - неблагодарное и бесполезное занятие. В лице буддизма мы уже давно имеем дело с мутировавшим учением. Я в юности тоже увлекался буддизмом, но когда познакомился с Кришной, все стало ясно. Буддистская шуньята или нирвана (в любой интерпретации) не выдержала конкуренции со сладостными играми Кришны. Поэтому можно не погружаться в детали, а просто сравнить цели двух учений и оценить их с этой позиции. Динамическая природа служения, наполненная позитивными эмоциями и глубоким философским осознанием против пассивной созерцательности непонятно чего.... даже созерцательности там по идее не должно быть, т.к. нечего созерцать и  некому созерцать. Короче говоря, жизнеотрицающая философия буддизма против жизнеутверждающей философии сознания Кришны. Выбор каждый делает сам.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

я например вообще не понимаю, как можно будучи быть личностью, говорить о том, что Высший Абсолют безличность.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В этом вся суть. Найти буддистов-вегетарианцев не так то просто, если сам Далай-лама без проблем мясо ест под предлогом того, что раз Бог дал мне его, как же я могу отказаться от божьего дара? И при этом ахимса - один из важнейших постулатов буддизма. Все очень далеко уже ушло от изначального учения Будды. Я не так давно летел из Владивостока в Гонконг в одном самолете с Ламой Оле Нидалом. Ему уже за 70, а он все с дамочками обнимается. Ученицы прямо в самолете лезли к нему обниматься. Он сидел через два ряда от меня. И ел все, что давали стюардессы. Такие вот трансценденталисты неразборчивые. Все есть Брахман одним словом...
> 
> Помню, как Рохини Сута прабху хорошо сказал по этому поводу: Поскольку люди не хотят служить Кришне, то чтобы оправдать свою жизнь без Бога, они придумывают разные философии или подгоняют божественные учения под себя. Строгой парампары в буддизме нет и каждое новое поколение изменяет учение под свои нужды. Поэтому опровергать чей-то изворотливый ум - неблагодарное и бесполезное занятие. В лице буддизма мы уже давно имеем дело с мутировавшим учением. Я в юности тоже увлекался буддизмом, но когда познакомился с Кришной, все стало ясно. Буддистская шуньята или нирвана (в любой интерпретации) не выдержала конкуренции со сладостными играми Кришны. Поэтому можно не погружаться в детали, а просто сравнить цели двух учений и оценить их с этой позиции. Динамическая природа служения, наполненная позитивными эмоциями и глубоким философским осознанием против пассивной созерцательности непонятно чего.... даже созерцательности там по идее не должно быть, т.к. нечего созерцать и  некому созерцать. Короче говоря, жизнеотрицающая философия буддизма против жизнеутверждающей философии сознания Кришны. Выбор каждый делает сам.


В любом случае, чтобы понять в деталях как происходила эта эволюция в буддизме надо в тему серьёзно погружаться. Мой знакомый недавно стал монахом-тхеравадином, в результате внимательного изучения санскрита в университете, соответственно изучал древневековые и среднвековые буддистские тексты на санскрите и пали - для него похоже не возникли сомнения по поводу расхождений между оригинальным и современным буддизмом. На примере православия, которым я интересовался много лет, могу сказать, что большие подвижки возможны на ценностном уровне - например, формально в ритуальной и догматической части за последние сто лет православие в России почти не менялось - но если сравнить православных тогда и сейчас можно увидеть какая между ними огромная разница в вопросах религиозной осведомлённости, строгости следования, соблюдения постов, ритуалов, жизненных ценностей, уровня светского образования итд - и конечно в результате мы имеем совсем иные образцы религиозного поведения. Подобное может наблюдаться и в буддизме.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В любом случае, чтобы понять в деталях как происходила эта эволюция в буддизме надо в тему серьёзно погружаться. Мой знакомый недавно стал монахом-тхеравадином, в результате внимательного изучения санскрита в университете, соответственно изучал древневековые и среднвековые буддистские тексты на санскрите и пали - для него похоже не возникли сомнения по поводу расхождений между оригинальным и современным буддизмом. На примере православия, которым я интересовался много лет, могу сказать, что большие подвижки возможны на ценностном уровне - например, формально в ритуальной и догматической части за последние сто лет православие в России почти не менялось - но если сравнить православных тогда и сейчас можно увидеть какая между ними огромная разница в вопросах религиозной осведомлённости, строгости следования, соблюдения постов, ритуалов, жизненных ценностей, уровня светского образования итд - и конечно в результате мы имеем совсем иные образцы религиозного поведения. Подобное может наблюдаться и в буддизме.


Вынужден вас разачоровать,буддизм ко временам Чайтаньи существовал порядка 2х тысячелетий и к к этому времени все основные школы давно оформились,а основные постулаты всегда были одинаковы для всех  ,дело только в слабости приведенных противниками буддистов аргументов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вынужден вас разачоровать,буддизм ко временам Чайтаньи существовал порядка 2х тысячелетий и к к этому времени все основные школы давно оформились,а основные постулаты всегда были одинаковы для всех


Означает ли это, что уже тогда принцип ахимсы на практике был устранен и буддисты ели мясо?




> дело только в слабости приведенных противниками буддистов аргументов


Действительно, с буддистами очень сложно спорить, т.к. не понятно по какому поводу спорить. Как можно спорить с пустотой? Все аргументы улетают в пустоту и растворяются в ней. И кто определяет силу или слабость аргумента? В классическом споре или соревновании кроме двух участников всегда есть беспристрастный судья. Иначе ни одна из сторон никогда не признает аргументов противника. Тем более это касается таких тонких вещей как вера и идеология. Это все касается ценностей, укоренившихся в сердце и тут аргументы не сработают. Сам Бог дал веру живому существу и если эта вера соответствует желаниям этой дживы на данном этапе ее развития, то аргументы бесполезны.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В этом вся суть. Найти буддистов-вегетарианцев не так то просто, если сам Далай-лама без проблем мясо ест под предлогом того, что раз Бог дал мне его, как же я могу отказаться от божьего дара? И при этом ахимса - один из важнейших постулатов буддизма. Все очень далеко уже ушло от изначального учения Будды. Я не так давно летел из Владивостока в Гонконг в одном самолете с Ламой Оле Нидалом. Ему уже за 70, а он все с дамочками обнимается. Ученицы прямо в самолете лезли к нему обниматься. Он сидел через два ряда от меня. И ел все, что давали стюардессы. Такие вот трансценденталисты неразборчивые. Все есть Брахман одним словом...
> 
> Помню, как Рохини Сута прабху хорошо сказал по этому поводу: Поскольку люди не хотят служить Кришне, то чтобы оправдать свою жизнь без Бога, они придумывают разные философии или подгоняют божественные учения под себя. Строгой парампары в буддизме нет и каждое новое поколение изменяет учение под свои нужды. Поэтому опровергать чей-то изворотливый ум - неблагодарное и бесполезное занятие. В лице буддизма мы уже давно имеем дело с мутировавшим учением. Я в юности тоже увлекался буддизмом, но когда познакомился с Кришной, все стало ясно. Буддистская шуньята или нирвана (в любой интерпретации) не выдержала конкуренции со сладостными играми Кришны. Поэтому можно не погружаться в детали, а просто сравнить цели двух учений и оценить их с этой позиции. Динамическая природа служения, наполненная позитивными эмоциями и глубоким философским осознанием против пассивной созерцательности непонятно чего.... даже созерцательности там по идее не должно быть, т.к. нечего созерцать и  некому созерцать. Короче говоря, жизнеотрицающая философия буддизма против жизнеутверждающей философии сознания Кришны. Выбор каждый делает сам.


На самом деле буддистов вегетарианцев полно,встречаются даже среди тибетцев которые живут в суровом климате почти исключающем земледелие,но они не убивают животных собственоручно.Сам Будда не настаивал на строгом вегетарианстве,я лично читал палийские сутты на эту тему,в буддизме однозначно запрещается убивать животных в пищу и заказывать непосредственно их убийство.Когда известному ламе Калу Ринпоче указали на то,что он ест мясо,он указал в свою очередь на кружку чая в руках сделавшего замечание человека и сказал...вы пьете из чашки до краев наполненной кровью.Правдв в том,что земледелие уже в те времена когда не было чикагских скотобоен,лишило лесов всю Европу уничтожив при этом целые виды животных.Тоже было и в Индии(там даже существовал обычай когда первую борозду на поле делал царь,беря на себя кровь живых существ которые будут уничтожены в ходе вспашки).Наши предки славяне вообще имели чудный обычай выжигать часть леса,использовать выжженную землю под вспашку,а потом идти жечь дальше.Но например в той же Японии до европейской экспансии в пищу использовали только рыбу не убивая животных.Разговоры про мутации буддизма это несерьезно,в чем конкретно мутации?Те же четыре благородные истины,те же четыре печати...палийский канон,Нагарджуну,Атишу,Чандракирти,Шантидеву и т.д.изучают по прежнему.Дело просто в слабых аргументах приведенных в ЧЧ Мадхья 9.49,похоже люди просто не в курсе.Например Говинда Бхашья Баладевы Видьябхушаны,можно соглашаться с ним или нет,но человек точно знал тему и не жаловался ни на какие мутации.Странно получается во времена Кавираджа 16-17 вв.буддизм мутировал ,а в 18 в.Баладева точно излагает точку зрения оппонентов.
И так как вы здесь коснулись уважаемого мной человека,которого знаю лично,скажу,что это неблагодарное дело осуждать Нидала ,он по крайней мере никогда не прятался за одеждами святоши и всегда был сам собой.Посмотрите на целую плеяду якобы отреченных святош которые не только дамочками увлекались но не брезговали педофилией и прочей уголовщиной.
А выбор конечно у каждого свой.С неизменным ув.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Оле Нидал - это чистая мутация на уровне ценностей, как точно заметил Махоттсава Гауранга прабху. Даже если он говорит буддийскими сутрами на санскрите, его поведение не соответствует ценностям буддизма. Я не осуждаю его как личность, а рассматриваю как главу духовной школы. И если сам глава ведет себя столь расслаблено, то что ожидать от рядовых членов? Даже Википедия называет его школу облегченным вариантом буддизма. А это и есть мутация по сути. Дзен в Японии - это  тоже мутация от классического буддизма. Но мы обсуждаем не современные проявления буддизма, а именно сами базовые концепции. Там нет жизненного позитивизма. Жизнь сразу объявляется страданием, без оговорок, что страдание - это свойство обусловленной жизни, без всякой альтернативы жизни на Вайкунтхе, где нет этих страданий. И начиная с этого ложного аргумента (жизнь есть страдание) строится вся концепция пути к нирване. Но если серьезно разобраться с этим первым постулатом, то выяснится, что жизнь не есть страдание в принципе. Практика Бхакти и философия Кришны показывают это. Страдание происходит лишь при отклонении от Кришны. Ну, это в общих чертах. Поэтому на мой взгляд, буддизм очень слаб именно как базовая концепция. А если фундамент слаб, то все остальное уже просто не интересно. Но если человек хочет уйти от материальной и от духовной деятельности и занять место в сияющей пустоте между мирами, тогда буддизм может показаться привлекательным учением. Меня в юности в нем привлекло именно это, т.к. меня угнетала бессмысленность материальной деятельности и буддизм казался выходом, т.к. о духовной деятельности я тогда ничего не знал. То есть, буддизм может быть вполне хорош на определенном этапе, как временная ступень, как переход от материализма к духовности. Но с точки зрения высшей цели он кажется мне сейчас просто смешным.

----------


## Геннадий

А между тем в буддизме тоже есть идея служения. Бодхисаттва принимает обет служения на благо всех живых существ, пока все они не будут освобождены.
До вайшнавской традиции я изучал буддийские сутры, учение Далай ламы и дзен буддизм. 
Пресловутую шуньяту, которую так ненавидят вайшнавы, называя пустотой и уничтожением, Далай лама определяет так:
«Суть пустоты в том, что всё взаимозависимо»
То есть все вещи сами по себе пусты, потому что их свойства определяются их связями с другими вещами. 

Лично я смотрю на буддизм как на учение о Брахмаджйоти, и даже с намеком на Параматму. Т.е. это часть истинного знания.
С этой позиции мне не удалось увидеть каких либо противоречий с Ведами. (Кроме того что все говорят, Будда их отвергал. Хотя в сутрах этому подтверждения я не находил)

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Оле Нидал - это чистая мутация на уровне ценностей, как точно заметил Махоттсава Гауранга прабху. Даже если он говорит буддийскими сутрами на санскрите, его поведение не соответствует ценностям буддизма. Я не осуждаю его как , личность а рассматриваю как главу духовной школы. И если сам глава ведет себя столь расслаблено, то что ожидать от рядовых членов? Даже Википедия называет его школу облегченным вариантом буддизма. А это и есть мутация по сути. Дзен в Японии - это  тоже мутация от классического буддизма. Но мы обсуждаем не современные проявления буддизма, а именно сами базовые концепции. Там нет жизненного позитивизма. Жизнь сразу объявляется страданием, без оговорок, что страдание - это свойство обусловленной жизни, без всякой альтернативы жизни на Вайкунтхе, где нет этих страданий. И начиная с этого ложного аргумента (жизнь есть страдание) строится вся концепция пути к нирване. Но если серьезно разобраться с этим первым постулатом, то выяснится, что жизнь не есть страдание в принципе. Практика Бхакти и философия Кришны показывают это. Страдание происходит лишь при отклонении от Кришны. Ну, это в общих чертах. Поэтому на мой взгляд, буддизм очень слаб именно как базовая концепция. А если фундамент слаб, то все остальное уже просто не интересно. Но если человек хочет уйти от материальной и от духовной деятельности и занять место в сияющей пустоте между мирами, тогда буддизм может показаться привлекательным учением. Меня в юности в нем привлекло именно это, т.к. меня угнетала бессмысленность материальной деятельности и буддизм казался выходом, т.к. о духовной деятельности я тогда ничего не знал. То есть, буддизм может быть вполне хорош на определенном этапе, как временная ступень, как переход от материализма к духовности. Но с точки зрения высшей цели он кажется мне сейчас просто смешным.


Махоттсава Гауранга прабху может говорить,что угодно,это его право но Оле Нидал близкий ученик 16 Кармапы ,личности в сакральном смысле если отбросить политику,как минимум не уступающей по своей авторитетности Далай-ламе.Именно 16 Кармапа уполномочил Нидала распространять буддизм школы Карма-Кагью на Западе и в других регионах мира.С тех пор лама Оле открыл свыше 600 буддийских центров по всему миру.Он сам себя позиционирует как йогина,а буддийские йогины это люди особой стати.Лично я только завидую человеку который в 70 с лишним лет бегает марафон,прыгает с парашютом и гоняет в горах на скоростном мотоцикле.При этом имеет показатели здоровья которым остается завидовать.При этом в общении это весьма мудрый человек тонко понимающий самые сложные проблемы.А ,что соответствует буддийским ценностям наверно решать буддистам,а не беззвестным прабху.Ламу принимают на самых высоких уровнях от Далай-ламы до российского хамбо-ламы,я уже не говорю о его роли в жизни нынешнего 17 Кармапы.Просто есть некоторая разница между ценностями монашеской Винаи и жизнью мирян и тем более йогинов.Если,что лама Оле представитель Ваджраяны где могут быть несколько иные стандарты по сравнению с например Тхеравадой.
Почему альтернативой страданию может служить Вайкунтха,мне абсолютно непонятно,если учесть,что для буддистов это духовный детский сад не обличенный вечностью.Честно когда я читал описания всех этих вайкунтх в Ш.Б. или в книге о Мадхвачарье я понимал,что это во первых натуралистично до примитивизма,и вполне соответствует сознанию некоего индуса.Ничего,что смогло бы поразить любителей стиля фентези.Извините просто мое мнение.
Вот,что сам лама Оле написал по поводу первого как вы написали постулата:*Первая благородная истина, утверждающая, чт о «есть страдание», иногда вызывает естественные вопросы. «Что это за пораженческая позиция»? Или: «Кому он хочет продать такую тоскливую идею»? Более драматичные религии выступают в другом, впечатляющем стиле, восклицая: «Мой бог един»! Или: «Мой бог сильнее всех»! Или: «Месть Аллаха безжалостна и неотвратима»! Такие религии внушают уверенность слабым, создают иллюзию отсутствия личной ответственности (что невозможно) и вызывают ощущение, что ты являешься частью могущественного целого.

Однако если посмотреть с более зрелой точки зрения, в этой Первой благородной истине обнаруживается более глубокий смысл: основа Учения Будды – это безграничное счастье. Как это понимать? Почти все забывают об обусловленной природе внешних и внутренних явлений, не учитывая, что переживания зависят от природы переживающего. Даже у большинства практикующих буддистов такие колебания прекращаются только по истечении многих лет практики. И людям не нужен Будда, чтобы объяснить, что у них бывают лучшие и худшие дни.

Все существа осведомлены о том, как они себя чувствуют, – похоже, эта способность не зависит от остальных талантов. этом нам помощь не нужна. Будда необходим только для того, чтобы указать на то, чего люди обычно не понимают. Без него они не заметят сияющее зеркало за отражениями, вневременное и необусловленное сознание за всеми вещами, опыт высшего блаженства, неотделимый от богатства ума, ту радость, которая охватывает все и всегда сопутствует Просветлению.

«Есть страдание». Абсолютное значение этой истины в том, что даже самое лучшее переживание меркнет перед опытом вневременного осознавания и потому может быть квалифицировано как страдание. Так выражается прозрение Будды: любое переменчивое событие является вторичным по отношению к вневременному сиянию ума, но немногие это понимают. По сравнению со спонтанной силой сознательного пространства даже самые драгоценные мгновения восторга и любви – это всего лишь тени истинной сущности человека. Самая прекрасная из волн намного менее совершенна, чем глубина самого океана.
*Так,что не могу согласится с вами на счет жизненного позитивизма.И толку если тяжелобольному вместо того чтобы поставить,пусть и неутешительный диагноз,дабы начать лечение,рассказывать как хорошо ему будет в раю.С ув.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> «Есть страдание». Абсолютное значение этой истины в том, что даже самое лучшее переживание меркнет перед опытом вневременного осознавания и потому может быть квалифицировано как страдание. Так выражается прозрение Будды: любое переменчивое событие является вторичным по отношению к вневременному сиянию ума, но немногие это понимают. По сравнению со спонтанной силой сознательного пространства даже самые драгоценные мгновения восторга и любви – это всего лишь тени истинной сущности человека. Самая прекрасная из волн намного менее совершенна, чем глубина самого океана.


Вот-вот. Я и говорю, что это полнейший эгоцентризм. Важно то, что "Я ПЕРЕЖИВАЮ". Чем это отличается от переживаний наркомана, для которого существует только его личное эгоистичное наслаждение?




> любое переменчивое событие является вторичным по отношению к вневременному сиянию ума


О мой ум! Вот он - центр вселенной. Все остальное - иллюзия. Только надо помнить в этом случае, что ум - тоже иллюзия. А иллюзия может переживать только иллюзию. Окончательная цель буддизма меня не впечатляет. Вместо целостной и ясной картины, которую дают Веды, нам предлагают узкий мирок "торчка", который думает только о сиянии собственного ума в пустоте и тишине.




> Так,что не могу согласится с вами на счет жизненного позитивизма.И толку если тяжелобольному вместо того чтобы поставить,пусть и неутешительный диагноз,дабы начать лечение,рассказывать как хорошо ему будет в раю.С ув.


Естественно, что вы не можете согласиться. И никогда не согласитесь, т.к. нет судьи, который вынудил бы вас согласиться. Поэтому я и сказал, что спор без судьи не имеет смысла. Каждый стоит на своих жизненных ценностях и отстаивает свои внутренние вкусы. У кого-то эти вкусы от "сияющего в пустоте ума", у кого-то - от отношений с высшим и всеблаженным существом. Люди готовы умереть за свои ценности. Поэтому нет той силы, которая заставит вас поколебаться. Тогда что остается? Вечная переписка? Вам, похоже, нужно именно это. Вообще ничего нельзя опровергнуть, даже материализм и атеизм. У них тоже свои ценности и своя философия. Только когда под влиянием времени ценности меняются, тогда человек сам меняет мировоззрение в связи с изменившимися ценностями. Поэтому я не вижу смысла в борьбе системы ценностей. Аргументы можно легко подогнать под нее. Бог дал нам свободу и каждый воспользуется ей по своему желанию. Ни вы, ни я не можем лишить друг друга свободы выбора. О чем же тогда спор? Будда дал свое учение и многие приняли его. У меня с этим нет проблем. Но в моей жизни произошла смена системы ценностей под влиянием книг Шрилы Прабхупады, которые убедили меня в том, что есть более высокие ценности, чем "духовный эгоизм". Вы же меня тоже никогда не сможете переубедить в моих взглядах, не так ли? Так почему же я должен менять ваши убеждения? Просто сначала я думал, что у вас есть сомнения в буддизме и вам нужны какие-то аргументы, чтобы рассеять их. А выяснилось, что он вам нравится. Значит, это ваш естественный уровень и никакие аргументы не подействуют, пока внутри не появятся другие потребности, которые заставят искать другое мировоззрение. Так что, единственный судья в этой дискуссии - это неотвратимое время, которое обесценивает ложные ценности и проясняет истинные, вневременные ценности. Для меня картина прояснилась и тратить свое драгоценное время на борьбу с пустотой я не буду. Но если вас отключат от Форума за "проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады", то будут правы, т.к. таковы правила Форума. Но если вы действительно буддист, то вас это никак не должно взволновать или огорчить. Пустота в пустоте... Все внешние проявления - иллюзия. Но если вас это все-таки взволнует, то значит, что вы не безнадежный буддист и у вас есть все шансы стать персоналистом. А если так, то рано или поздно вы неизбежно прийдете к Кришне - высшей личности. Очень надеюсь на это.

А что касается Оле Нидала, то как человек с хорошим здоровьем в преклонном возрасте, он, без сомнения, вызывает уважение. Но его духовная квалификация и поведение в обществе вызывают много сомнений, т.к. прыжки с парашютом и прочие экстремальные действия говорят о том, в чем человек черпает свой вкус. Это его выбор. Я не буду приводить вам аргументов противников Оле Нидала, коих имеется много среди самих буддистов. Просто для меня показателем духовной продвинутости являются другие критерии. Очевидно, что езда на скоростных мотоциклах после бутылки безалкогольного пива, которого он тоже не избегает, как я понял, дает "трансцендентный опыт". Но это вступает в противоречие с приведенной вами фразой 


> даже самое лучшее переживание меркнет перед опытом вневременного осознавания и потому может быть квалифицировано как страдание.


 Возможно он считает свой эмоциональный опыт гоночного форсажа вневременным, но он очевидно временный. И в этом опыте он зависим от мотоцикла, пива, гор, парашютов и т.д., что называется одним коротким словом "Майа" - то, чего нет. Лично мне все понятно.

Ок. Я поучаствовал в дискуссии, вы съели часть моего времени, потешили свое эго ощущением непобедимости своих взглядов. Надеюсь, что вы удовлетворены. Однако моя миссия в другом. Я помогаю тем людям, которые ищут не пустоты, а полноты. Концепции шуньяты Веды противопоставляют концепцию полноты (Ом пурнам адах пурнам идам...), где пустоте тоже, между прочим, находится свое место...

----------


## Парамешвара дас

Если буддизм отвергает Я(анатмавада),то что(кто) тогда перерождается?Буддисты отвечают что поток сознания.Возникает вопрос.Когда появился-этот поток сознания?Причина его возникновения?Вечен ли он?Если поток сознания вечен,то он и не остановится,а значит самсара будет вечной,какие бы практики не совершал.Если поток сознания возник когда то,то значит когда то толжен исчезнуть сам,то что имеет начало то будет иметь и конец.
    А так тема интересная,мне лично интересно наблюдать переписку между буддистом и вайшнавами.Должна же все таки быть у преданных апологетика.Даже христиане полемизируют с буддистами.Преданные ведь говорят что ведийское знание более полно описывает духовные реалии,но почему то с буддистами не любят дискутировать.С уважением ко всем.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Можно спорить с отдельными положениями буддизма .
А сам буддизм вечен, как и все религии .
Есть вечный спектр религиозной мысли (от атеизма до вайшнавизма )-это как спектр цветовой гаммы .
И зачем опровергать например желтый цвет  или зелёный --они должны быть .

----------


## Владимиир

Нужно различать Волю Кришны и волю отдельных живых существ.

Воля Кришны такова, что он считает буддизм на данном этапе интересным. Когда Кришна изменит свое мнение - весь буддизм сожмется в книжку мифов, все библиотеки с текстами сожгут и тд и тп. Примерно то же, что сейчас произошло со многими религиями... а потом про буддистов вообще никто не будет вспоминать. Но сейчас буддизм для Кришны важен... в нем что-то есть

На а воля отдельных живых существ - наслаждение и собственные игры в отрыве от Господа и с этим ничего не поделать, иногда игры живых существ перерастают в различные виды поклонения или в показную религиозность. 

Поэтому, нужно сторониться нечистоты адептов, ну или скажем так ненужного общения. А сами священные тексты христианские или буддисткие или исламские или ... ценны сами по себе и критиковать и выискивать недостатки в их содержании занятие неблагодарное и даже безумное.

Какой смысл любить Кришну и копаться в чуждых религиях где нет и слова о Кришне!? Это какой то мазохизм как бы... А с другой стороны читаешь библию или древнегреческие мифа и "о! дык это же я уже читал в Махабхарате или в Шримад Бхагватам!", очень много параллелей можно найти. И это не удивительно, ведь Источник один и тот же.

Единственный настоящий путь проповеди религии - стойкое и предсказуемое поведение ее адептов, чтобы остальные души с таким же настроением могли концентрироваться и суммировать свой индивидуализм в обобщенное живое существо религии.

Вот так и происходят игры Высшего Разума  :mig:  только душа стала себя осознавать индивидуалистом, ан нет она уже в очередной матрице. Только решила слиться с абсолютом, а уже никого рядом нет. Диалектика ...

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Ок. Я поучаствовал в дискуссии, вы съели часть моего времени, потешили свое эго ощущением непобедимости своих взглядов. Надеюсь, что вы удовлетворены. Однако моя миссия в другом. Я помогаю тем людям, которые ищут не пустоты, а полноты. Концепции шуньяты Веды противопоставляют концепцию полноты (Ом пурнам адах пурнам идам...), где пустоте тоже, между прочим, находится свое место...


Извините за занятое время.Я вам очень благодарен в любом случае .Вот сегодня поеду к кришнаитам))))

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Говинда Бхашья -Баладева Видьябхушана :good: Многое переосмысливаю и далек от ощущения непобедимости моих взглядов.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Махоттсава Гауранга прабху может говорить,что угодно,это его право но Оле Нидал близкий ученик 16 Кармапы ,личности в сакральном смысле если отбросить политику,как минимум не уступающей по своей авторитетности Далай-ламе.Именно 16 Кармапа уполномочил Нидала распространять буддизм школы Карма-Кагью на Западе и в других регионах мира.С тех пор лама Оле открыл свыше 600 буддийских центров по всему миру.Он сам себя позиционирует как йогина,а буддийские йогины это люди особой стати. Лично я только завидую человеку который в 70 с лишним лет бегает марафон,прыгает с парашютом и гоняет в горах на скоростном мотоцикле.При этом имеет показатели здоровья которым остается завидовать.При этом в общении это весьма мудрый человек тонко понимающий самые сложные проблемы.А ,что соответствует буддийским ценностям наверно решать буддистам,а не беззвестным прабху.


Не имел ничего личного против Оле Нидала - единственно, конечно чувствуется некоторый диссонанс между его самоотождествлением с авторитетным йогином и радостной практикой прыганья с парашютом, езды на гоночных мотоциклах итд Впрочем, Враджендра Кумар Прабху оценку всему этому уже дал. 
По своим характеристикам поведения Оле Нидал наверное как-то пытается популяризировать буддизм на Западе. Но конечно, такое поведение и в конечном счёте стоящие за ним ценности не совсем соответствуют традиционным буддистским представлениям - во многом достаточно строгим и консервативным. Я не думаю, что мы здесь обладаем должной квалификацией, чтобы понять и оценить особенности эволюции буддистского мировоззрения и учений. Мы можем апеллировать лишь к некоторым идеям - как это делает Прабхупада в упомянутом выше комментарии к ЧЧ. Надеясь на то, что эти идеи более-менее соответствуют сути буддистских учений, которые отражены в том числе во множестве санскритский и паллийских текстов содержание которых для нас не вполне доступно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вынужден вас разачоровать,буддизм ко временам Чайтаньи существовал порядка 2х тысячелетий и к к этому времени все основные школы давно оформились,а основные постулаты всегда были одинаковы для всех  ,дело только в слабости приведенных противниками буддистов аргументов.


Возможно Вы не вполне внимательно прочли мой текст, которому пытаетесь возразить - я указывал в нём на возможность отклонения в плане следования нормам социального поведения в связи с буддисткой практикой в большей мере, не затрагивая непосредственно догматическую и ритуальную составляющие, которые могут сохранятся во многом нетронутыми, что впрочем опять же предмет отдельного разговора. Но мои знакомые уверяют меня, что по крайней мере в рамках Тхеравады распространённой в ЮВА, требования к социальному поведению в рамках общин сохраняются в достаточно консервативном виде. Понятно, что это не относится к новообращённым последователям Оле Нидала на Западе.)))

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Не имел ничего личного против Оле Нидала - единственно, конечно чувствуется некоторый диссонанс между его самоотождествлением с авторитетным йогином и радостной практикой прыганья с парашютом, езды на гоночных мотоциклах итд Впрочем, Враджендра Кумар Прабху оценку всему этому уже дал. 
> По своим характеристикам поведения Оле Нидал наверное как-то пытается популяризировать буддизм на Западе. Но конечно, такое поведение и в конечном счёте стоящие за ним ценности не совсем соответствуют традиционным буддистским представлениям - во многом достаточно строгим и консервативным. Я не думаю, что мы здесь обладаем должной квалификацией, чтобы понять и оценить особенности эволюции буддистского мировоззрения и учений. Мы можем апеллировать лишь к некоторым идеям - как это делает Прабхупада в упомянутом выше комментарии к ЧЧ. Надеясь на то, что эти идеи более-менее соответствуют сути буддистских учений, которые отражены в том числе во множестве санскритский и паллийских текстов содержание которых для нас не вполне доступно.


ну это у вас определенное представление о йогинах....йогины Ваджраяны стоявшие у ее истоков такое чебучили,лама по сравнению с ними очень респектабельный,и удивительно почему всем эти гоночные мотоциклы дались,вот когда в 73 года дай Бог будете в состоянии проделать нечто такое,тогда расскажите)))

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ну это у вас определенное представление о йогинах....йогины Ваджраяны стоявшие у ее истоков такое чебучили,лама по сравнению с ними очень респектабельный,и удивительно почему всем эти гоночные мотоциклы дались,вот когда в 73 года дай Бог будете в состоянии проделать нечто такое,тогда расскажите)))


Не думаю, что показатели здоровья и склонности к риску являются первостепенными для ЛЮБОЙ авторитетной духовной практики.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> есть знакомый буддист, хорошо знающий санскрит (изучал в университете) - заведомо сложно с ним дискутировать и чего-то там опровергать)))


Кришнананда прабху посоветовал мне просто кормить буддистов прасадом, так как возможно это изменит их сердце и привязанность к логике. ))

В биографии Мадхавачарьи есть эпизод, когда он разбивает в диспуте буддистского ученого, рассуждая о логике как о несовершенном инструменте и тот ночью сбегает, чтобы не продолжать диспут.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кришнананда прабху посоветовал мне просто кормить буддистов прасадом, так как возможно это изменит их сердце и привязанность к логике. ))
> 
> В биографии Мадхавачарьи есть эпизод, когда он разбивает в диспуте буддистского ученого, рассуждая о логике как о несовершенном инструменте и тот ночью сбегает, чтобы не продолжать диспут.


В случае со своим знакомым наблюдаю глубокое знание оригинальных буддистских текстов

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Не думаю, что показатели здоровья и склонности к риску являются первостепенными для ЛЮБОЙ авторитетной духовной практики.


Я этого не утверждал.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> ...


Все таки решил проккоментировать,хоть и не собирался вначале,но уж слишком все это притянуто из контекста :
1.Очевидно,что пока мы сами несчастливы,подверженны запутанности и мешающим чувствам мы не можем приносить пользу другим.Вообще же обвинять буддизм в эгоизме ,опять же можно только от незнания его основных принципов таких как например Бодхичи?тта (санскр. ?????????, bodhicitta , «пробуждённое сознание»; тиб. ????????????????? Wylie: byang chub kyi sems; кит. ???, Пути Синь; яп. ???, бодайсин) — основополагающая философско-мировоззренческая доктрина буддизма Махаяны, провозглашающая любовь ко всем живым существам и обуславливающая служение бодхисаттв ради спасения всех живых существ из цепи перерождений. Понятие Бодхичитта относится к основным понятиям Учения Будды, означает сознание (ум) — (Читта) и полное просветление (Бодхи). Дословно, бодхичитта — «Пробуждённое сознание (мысль)».
Стремление достичь просветления на благо всех существ. «Да стану я Буддой на благо всех живых существ» - это стандартная фраза, описывающая мотив стремления к пробуждению, выражающая суть бодхичитты.
А вот идея достигнув Вайкунтх забыться там в йогомайе действительно мне кажется несколько эгоистичной.
2.Ну насчет "узкого мирка торчка" я уже ответил,кстати мне мой шикша гуру высокопоставленный кришнаит обьяснял разницу между райскими планетами и Голокой...ну это как чефир или сигареты сравнить с чистым героином))))просто вспомнилось...ну и хотелось бы заметить,что прежде надо понять,что имеется в виду под Ум в буддизме,это далеко не "мой ум"как патетически восклицает уважаемый Враджендра Кумар это нечто,что можно отдаленно сравнить с упанишадическим понятием Брахмана,ну почитайте Баладеву своего же кришнаита,зачем придумывать .
3.По поводу откуда черпает вдохновение лама Оле и его якобы майи,не вижу проблем,например мне известно о очень знаменитом гуру саньясе который проводит часть года в Бутане(поясню чисто буддийская страна ,где вроде нечего делать кришнаиту саньясину и один день пребывания для иностранцев стоит 500 долларов)кто-то будет ворчать,а я считаю,если человек черпает  свое вдохновение в Бутане это прекрасно.Или,что нам делать с кришнаитами боксерами,каратистами?Не вижу проблем.Или духовный человек это обязательно меланхолик бьющий в барабан и боящийся сделать шаг чтобы не оказаться в майе?Не думаю.
4.Еще меня предупредили *Но если вас отключат от Форума за "проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады", то будут правы, т.к. таковы правила Форума. Но если вы действительно буддист, то вас это никак не должно взволновать или огорчить. Пустота в пустоте... Все внешние проявления - иллюзия.* Интересно в чем моя проповедь?уж проповедник должен отличать проповедь от дискусии,тогда в правилах сразу должно быть сказано -регистрироваться только кришнаитам.Очевидно люди других конфессий будут иметь другие взгляды но это не значит,что имеет место проповедь.Меня больше огорчает ,что вы несмотря на мои пояснения(а не проповедь)продолжаете демонстрировать странные взгляды на буддизм.....что такое пустота в пустоте?и почему буддисты не имеют права огорчаться?Я не Будда не архат .....поэтому буду и волноваться и возможно даже огорчаться иногда.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ум в буддизме,это далеко не "мой ум"как патетически восклицает уважаемый Враджендра Кумар это нечто,что можно отдаленно сравнить с упанишадическим понятием Брахмана,ну почитайте Баладеву своего же кришнаита,зачем придумывать .


Разве Баладева писал об этом?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Еще меня предупредили Но если вас отключат от Форума за "проповедь взглядов, противоречащих учению Шрилы Прабхупады", то будут правы, т.к. таковы правила Форума.


Вы искренни, но не уверен, что Вы достаточно корректны в ведении дискуссии, переходя на личности, не вполне адекватно воспринимая написанное собеседниками итд

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Вы искренни, но не уверен, что Вы достаточно корректны в ведении дискуссии, переходя на личности, не вполне адекватно воспринимая написанное собеседниками итд


Например

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Разве Баладева писал об этом?


Баладева точно не использовал при описании буддийских понятий выражений типо *узкий мирок "торчка
*

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Кришна использует духовно неккоректные термины?А,что изменится если менять существующий на проявленный-не проявленный?


Термин "существующий" - корректен, некорректен термин "несуществующий". Всё мыслимое и немыслимое всегда существует поскольку является энергией Господа.  Пусть не всегда в проявленном виде. Но желания и воля проявляет это существование. Невозможно уничтожить что-либо, оно лишь поменяет форму своего энергетического существования. Это говорит о том, что в основе всего лежит желания и воля, а следовательно личность.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Термин "существующий" - корректен, некорректен термин "несуществующий". Всё мыслимое и немыслимое всегда существует поскольку является энергией Господа.  Пусть не всегда в проявленном виде. Но желания и воля проявляет это существование. Невозможно уничтожить что-либо, оно лишь поменяет форму своего энергетического существования. Это говорит о том, что в основе всего лежит желания и воля, а следовательно личность.


Почему следовательно личность?А может безличный Браман.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Почему следовательно личность?А может безличный Браман.


 потому что у безличного нет желаний, поэтому положение личности из-за желаний в безличном Брамане не может быть постоянным и даже достигнув Его, личность вновь, через какое-то время, возвращается в материальную природу. Любое творение в любом случае есть продукт желаний и воли личности.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> потому что у безличного нет желаний, поэтому положение личности из-за желаний в безличном Брамане не может быть постоянным и даже достигнув Его, личность вновь, через какое-то время, возвращается в материальную природу. Любое творение в любом случае есть продукт желаний и воли личности.


воля,желания....Ум(наиболее близко Брахман) свободно проявляет все....а наличие воли говорит окакой то искуственной натужности,желания о несовершенстве,следовательно желающему чего-то нехватало.И как вы представляете временное положение личности в безличном?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Например


Можно сравнить внимательно например, мои посты и Ваши ответы на них, чтобы понять, что Вы не поняли смысл этих постов и соответственно неадекватно на них среагировали

----------


## Геннадий

> Почему следовательно личность?А может безличный Браман.


Потому что сознание это высшая форма существования, в которой возможности бытия максимально раскрываются.
Именно сознание управляет безличной материей, не наоборот. 




> И как вы представляете временное положение личности в безличном?


Это случается с нами каждый день в состоянии глубокого сна, это подобно смерти. Поэтому вайшнавы и называют безличное освобождение самоубийством.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Можно сравнить внимательно например, мои посты и Ваши ответы на них, чтобы понять, что Вы не поняли смысл этих постов и соответственно неадекватно на них среагировали


все проще я давал ответ на вот этот Ваш пост *Можно допустить, что буддисты изменили свою философию со времён Шри Чайтаньи*а поставил его случайно в другой пост,извиняюсь

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Потому что сознание это высшая форма существования, в которой возможности бытия максимально раскрываются.
> Именно сознание управляет безличной материей, не наоборот. 
> 
> 
> Это случается с нами каждый день в состоянии глубокого сна, это подобно смерти. Поэтому вайшнавы и называют безличное освобождение самоубийством.


Осознавание,восприятие и личностность -разные вещи.Брахман не лишен сознания но Он  надличностный.
У вас странные представления о смерти(для вайшнава).Тоесть в состоянии глубокого сна джива отключается?Ведь это она источник личности.

----------


## Геннадий

Осознание и восприятие возможны только если есть тот, кто воспринимает и осознает. Безличный брахман это аспект сат, бытия, здесь нет сознания, это просто энергия. Сознание начинается с Параматмы, распределенной по всем отдельным живым существам. А совершенное, полное сознание - Бхагван. 

Ничего странного, если изучать шастры.
В состоянии глубокого сна сушупти душа находится в состоянии безличного освобождения. Собственно сон нужен нам потому, что душа находится в неестественных условиях материального мира. И чем больше мы связаны с материальным, тем больше нам надо спать.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Потому что сознание это высшая форма существования, в которой возможности бытия максимально раскрываются.
> Именно сознание управляет безличной материей, не наоборот.


И ,что? Можно поставить знак равенства между сознанием и персонализмом?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Осознание и восприятие возможны только если есть тот, кто воспринимает и осознает. Безличный брахман это аспект сат, бытия, здесь нет сознания, это просто энергия. Сознание начинается с Параматмы, распределенной по всем отдельным живым существам. А совершенное, полное сознание - Бхагван. 
> 
> Ничего странного, если изучать шастры.


Брахман это надличностный абсолют,первооснова всех вещей,а не просто энергия. При этом в Упанишадах многократно поддерживается идея трансцендентальной тождественности Атмана и Брахмана — например, в махавакье («великом изречении») «Этот Атман — Брахман» («Аям атма брахма»).
Тоесть согласно ведическим шастрам смерть подобна глубокому сну?

----------


## Садху санга дас

Три страницы читал. Мозги на набекрень. У меня просто один глупый вопрос. Я понимаю что бытие существует, но я никак не могу понять как может существовать небытие? Если небытие *существует* - оно уже бытие. А тем более я не могу понять как может существовать нечто среднее между бытием и небытием. Буду благодарен за разъяснения.

----------


## Геннадий

> И ,что? Можно поставить знак равенства между сознанием и персонализмом?


Нельзя, так как персонализм это один из видов сознания.
Персонализм, имперсонализм, материализм, животное существование это все способы отождествления души, то есть способы взаимодействия.
Персонализм тоже бывает разный. Высшая форма персонализма это отождествление я слуга слуги слуги Верховной Личности Бога. Высшая она потому, что в ней возможности бытия и сознания максимально раскрываются. Раскрываются до высшего аспекта духовной природы - ананды.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Три страницы читал. Мозги на набекрень. У меня просто один глупый вопрос. Я понимаю что бытие существует, но я никак не могу понять как может существовать небытие? Если небытие *существует* - оно уже бытие. А тем более я не могу понять как может существовать нечто среднее между бытием и небытием. Буду благодарен за разъяснения.


кто говорит о небытии?Через почти 800 лет после Будды Нагарджуна в своём трактате «Ратна-авали раджа-парикатха» («Драгоценные строфы наставления царю») говорит:
Неверно, что нирвана есть небытие.
 Но разве [можно представить] её бытие?
 Прекращение раздумий о бытии и небытии
 Называется нирваной. 
 В целом же можно сказать, что нирвана в буддизме — некая принципиально отличная от эмпирической форма внеличностного бытия. Следует отметить, что, согласно абхидхармистской философии, нирвана является одной из асанскрита дхарм, то есть потенциально присутствующим (но не актуализирующимся в профаническом состоянии, не „являющимся“) в сознании каждого живого существа элементарным психическим состоянием.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Нельзя, так как персонализм это один из видов сознания.
> Персонализм, имперсонализм, материализм, животное существование это все способы отождествления души, то есть способы взаимодействия.
> Персонализм тоже бывает разный. Высшая форма персонализма это отождествление я слуга слуги слуги Верховной Личности Бога. Высшая она потому, что в ней возможности бытия и сознания максимально раскрываются. Раскрываются до высшего аспекта духовной природы - ананды.


Христос сказал нет больше той любви если кто отдаст жизнь за други своя.Так,что я поостерегся обьявлять высшие формы .Не забывайте уточнить,что речь о вашей локальной системе координат,а не вообще.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

Вопиет душа моя о Господе....и не находит Его.......

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Прекращение раздумий о бытии и небытии
>  Называется нирваной. 
>  В целом же можно сказать, что нирвана в буддизме — некая принципиально отличная от эмпирической форма внеличностного бытия. Следует отметить, что, согласно абхидхармистской философии, нирвана является одной из асанскрита дхарм, то есть потенциально присутствующим (но не актуализирующимся в профаническом состоянии, не „являющимся“) в сознании каждого живого существа элементарным психическим состоянием.


Согласно ведической философии камень это тоже живое существо, Просто его сознание настолько скукожилось, что оно даже не осознает собственного бытия или небытия. Т.е. сознание камня и есть нирвана к которому стремятся буддисты? Или я что-то неправильно понял. Поясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Согласно ведической философии камень это тоже живое существо, Просто его сознание настолько скукожилось, что оно даже не осознает собственного бытия или небытия. Т.е. сознание камня и есть нирвана к которому стремятся буддисты? Или я что-то неправильно понял. Поясните пожалуйста.


а из какого места Вед вы почерпнули сие знание не подскажите?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> все проще я давал ответ на вот этот Ваш пост *Можно допустить, что буддисты изменили свою философию со времён Шри Чайтаньи*а поставил его случайно в другой пост,извиняюсь


У Вас было несколько писем по моему адресу, мягко говоря, не в тему...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Но даже по этому поводу - могли ли изменить буддисты философию никаких - контраргументов приведено Вами не было

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вопиет душа моя о Господе....и не находит Его.......


Баладева не помогает?)

----------


## Садху санга дас

> а из какого места Вед вы почерпнули сие знание не подскажите?


Я понимаю, что Вам трудно принять данный тезис, что камень живой. Ведь живое существо в камне никак себя не проявляет. И поэтому в большинстве случаев мы тоже называем его мертвым. Но не по тому, что там нет жизни, а потому сознание в камне находится практически в свернутом состоянии. Когда в ведической литературе перечисляется иерархия живых существ, начинается это перечисление с неподвижных живых существ. К неподвижным живым существам относятся и камни. в комментарии к стиху ШБ 3.29.28 Шрила Прабхупада пишет *"Иногда даже камни проявляют признаки жизни. Известно, что некоторые холмы и горы растут. Это следствие того, что в камне находится душа."* Также очень часто в Пуранах и Итихасах рассказываются истории как живое существо превращается в камень, а потом обратно. Например история о том как мудрец Гаутама проклял свою жену Ахалью и превратил ее в камень. А Господь Рама вернул ей первоначальный облик. Если бы в камне не сохранялось сознание, эта история не имела бы смысла.

Но Вы не ответили на мой вопрос. Хорошо если Вас смущает тезис о том, что в камне есть душа, я задам вопрос по другому. Вы говорите: "Кто говорит о небытии". Следовательно Вы признаете, что нирвана существует. И Вы говорите, что когда сознание подходит к нирване его способность осознавать бытие и небытие растворяется в этой нирване. Мой жизненный опыт говорит о том, что способность сознания осознавать бытие и небытие растворяется в гуне невежества. И вопрос заключается именно в этом. Чем нирвана отличается от гуны невежества? Я выбрал камень, поскольку с моей точки зрения камень наиболее невежественное живое существо. Вы же можете выбрать любое другое невежественное живое существо и объяснить чем гуна невежества отличается от нирваны буддистов. У меня был как то один знакомый. Он перепил и на следующий день ничего не помнил. когда я у него спросил: "Ты где был?" Он ответил: "В нирване" Так в чем он не прав?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> У Вас было несколько писем по моему адресу, мягко говоря, не в тему...


Алаверды

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Но даже по этому поводу - могли ли изменить буддисты философию никаких - контраргументов приведено Вами не было


Ну вот еще раз повторяю:Вынужден вас разачоровать,буддизм ко временам Чайтаньи существовал порядка 2х тысячелетий и к к этому времени все основные школы давно оформились,а основные постулаты всегда были одинаковы для всех ,дело только в слабости приведенных противниками буддистов аргументов.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Я понимаю, что Вам трудно принять данный тезис, что камень живой. Ведь живое существо в камне никак себя не проявляет. И поэтому в большинстве случаев мы тоже называем его мертвым. Но не по тому, что там нет жизни, а потому сознание в камне находится практически в свернутом состоянии. Когда в ведической литературе перечисляется иерархия живых существ, начинается это перечисление с неподвижных живых существ. К неподвижным живым существам относятся и камни. в комментарии к стиху ШБ 3.29.28 Шрила Прабхупада пишет *"Иногда даже камни проявляют признаки жизни. Известно, что некоторые холмы и горы растут. Это следствие того, что в камне находится душа."* Также очень часто в Пуранах и Итихасах рассказываются истории как живое существо превращается в камень, а потом обратно. Например история о том как мудрец Гаутама проклял свою жену Ахалью и превратил ее в камень. А Господь Рама вернул ей первоначальный облик. Если бы в камне не сохранялось сознание, эта история не имела бы смысла.
> 
> Но Вы не ответили на мой вопрос. Хорошо если Вас смущает тезис о том, что в камне есть душа, я задам вопрос по другому. Вы говорите: "Кто говорит о небытии". Следовательно Вы признаете, что нирвана существует. И Вы говорите, что когда сознание подходит к нирване его способность осознавать бытие и небытие растворяется в этой нирване. Мой жизненный опыт говорит о том, что способность сознания осознавать бытие и небытие растворяется в гуне невежества. И вопрос заключается именно в этом. Чем нирвана отличается от гуны невежества? Я выбрал камень, поскольку с моей точки зрения камень наиболее невежественное живое существо. Вы же можете выбрать любое другое невежественное живое существо и объяснить чем гуна невежества отличается от нирваны буддистов. У меня был как то один знакомый. Он перепил и на следующий день ничего не помнил. когда я у него спросил: "Ты где был?" Он ответил: "В нирване" Так в чем он не прав?


Мне не трудно принять данный тезис ,просто я хочу обоснования из Вед,раз уж вы заговорили о ведической философии,потому как "ведическая литература"это тоже самое как любую писульку на христианскую тематику называть библейской литературой.
Арий Нагарджуна говорит о апофатической природе нирваны,а также о том,что познание ее возможно в полной мере практически.Не понимаю при чем тут камни,гуна невежества и ваш знакомый алкоголик?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Алаверды


Например?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну вот еще раз повторяю:Вынужден вас разачоровать,буддизм ко временам Чайтаньи существовал порядка 2х тысячелетий и к к этому времени все основные школы давно оформились,а основные постулаты всегда были одинаковы для всех ,дело только в слабости приведенных противниками буддистов аргументов.


это было просто предположение - мы Враджендра Кумаром Прабху более сконцентрировались на ценностном аспекте - возможного изменения в поведении буддистов. Здесь дело не в изменении философии уже, которая формально может сохраняться

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> это было просто предположение - мы Враджендра Кумаром Прабху более сконцентрировались на ценностном аспекте - возможного изменения в поведении буддистов. Здесь дело не в изменении философии уже, которая формально может сохраняться


ну вот и доказуйте свои предположения,Врадженре Кумару прабху я довольно пространно ответил,по поводу буддийских ценностей.И ,что значит формально может сохраняться?если Вы делаете подобные утверждения так обосновывайте их.Всегда были,монахи,миряне и йогины.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ну вот и доказуйте свои предположения,Врадженре Кумару прабху я довольно пространно ответил,по поводу буддийских ценностей.И ,что значит формально может сохраняться?если Вы делаете подобные утверждения так обосновывайте их.Всегда были,монахи,миряне и йогины.


Вот принципы, которым обязуются следовать миряне в рамках Тхеравады при прохождении посвящения. 
 1) не убивать 2) не воровать 3) не прелюбодействовать 4) не врать 5) не принимать одурманивающих веществ.

Действуют ли похожие правила в рамках других школ? Что касается последователей Оле Нидала на Западе, в особенности. По поводу последних - есть большое подозрение, что нет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> я довольно пространно ответил,по поводу буддийских ценностей.


Единственно, что я заметил у Вас по этому поводу - комментарий по поводу поведения собственно Оле Нидала и в связи с этим - поведения йогинов в рамках Ваджраяны

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Поведение это хорошо ,но тема вроде про философию .
Будда прочитал перед тысячами людей сотни проповедей --они были  записаны ? 
Или по памяти ученики записали через годы после Его ухода ?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Прабхупада опровергал не учение конкретного Будды Шакьямуни ( их же много приходило с примерно одним и тем же учением ), а концепцию шуньявады вообще ,причем именно в том ее виде ,как она видится вайшнавам  
И что там думают буддисты про свое учение в принципе уже не важно .

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Вот принципы, которым обязуются следовать миряне в рамках Тхеравады при прохождении посвящения. 
>  1) не убивать 2) не воровать 3) не прелюбодействовать 4) не врать 5) не принимать одурманивающих веществ.
> 
> Действуют ли похожие правила в рамках других школ? Что касается последователей Оле Нидала на Западе, в особенности. По поводу последних - есть большое подозрение, что нет.


Даже в Тхераваде это носит характер добровольных ограничений,а не каменных скрижалей.Будда друг и учитель .а не Бог.
Я не могу отвечать за всех последователей ламы Оле,как и Вы не будете отвечать за каждого члена ИСККОН.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Даже в Тхераваде это носит характер добровольных ограничений,а не каменных скрижалей.Будда друг и учитель .а не Бог.


Это обязательства, которые принимают на себя миряне, когда принимают гуру (наставника) в традиции Тхеравады




> Я не могу отвечать за всех последователей ламы Оле,как и Вы не будете отвечать за каждого члена ИСККОН.


Нет, вопрос в том, берут ли на себя последователи соответствующие обязательства. В ИСККОН - обязаны брать, даже если кто-то потом не вполне им следует - это его личная проблема.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Это обязательства, которые принимают на себя миряне, когда принимают гуру (наставника) в традиции Тхеравады
> я думаю наставник в Тхераваде и гуру в ИСККОН большая разница.
> 
> 
> Нет, вопрос в том, берут ли на себя последователи соответствующие обязательства. В ИСККОН - обязаны брать, даже если кто-то потом не вполне им следует - это его личная проблема.


я думаю наставник в Тхераваде и гуру в ИСККОН большая разница.
Как обязаны брать?что есть особый ритуал?....лама не требует обязательств,только дает советы все,что касается области морали.Я например не понимаю смысл брать обязательства,человек либо понимает,что причиняя зло портит себе будущее либо нет и никакие скрижали тут не помогут,в таком случае.Лама относится к ученикам как к взрослым людям,друзьям.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> я думаю наставник в Тхераваде и гуру в ИСККОН большая разница.
> Как обязаны брать?что есть особый ритуал?....лама не требует обязательств,только дает советы все,что касается области морали.Я например не понимаю смысл брать обязательства,человек либо понимает,что причиняя зло портит себе будущее либо нет и никакие скрижали тут не помогут,в таком случае.Лама относится к ученикам как к взрослым людям,друзьям.


Мне знакомый, ставший недавно монахом тхеравадином говорил об указанных обетах - их дают миряне. Монахи при посвящении тоже дают обеты, но их гораздо больше.

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Мне не трудно принять данный тезис ,просто я хочу обоснования из Вед,раз уж вы заговорили о ведической философии,потому как "ведическая литература"это тоже самое как любую писульку на христианскую тематику называть библейской литературой.
> Арий Нагарджуна говорит о апофатической природе нирваны,а также о том,что познание ее возможно в полной мере практически.Не понимаю при чем тут камни,гуна невежества и ваш знакомый алкоголик?


Зря Вы обижаетесь, уважаемый Олег Николаевич. Ведь я вопросы задаю, потому-что хочу разобраться именно в Вашей точке зрения. Я же не виноват, что сейчас каждый уважающий себя алкоголик считает себя буддистом. И сколько я не встречал буддистов, столько я слышал различных учений Будды. И даже те цитаты которые Вы цитировали они настолько расплывчаты, что диву даешься, как могут на это опираться в своем познании истины.

Ваша позиция постепенно проясняется, Уже по крайней мере два тезиса Вы сформулировали достаточно ясно:
1. Вы признаете что нирвана существует - т.е. относится к плану бытия.
2. Она познается - пусть сложно, через отрицание и не для каждого профанического сознания, но познается. Следовательно существует нирвана, как объект познания, существует тот кто ее познает и существует процесс познания.

Теперь я хочу задать Вам следующий вопрос. Как Вы считаете у мироздания в самом широком смысле этого слова есть основа, некий Абсолют, который является источником как нирваны (объекта познания), так и живого существа(того кто познает)?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Зря Вы обижаетесь, уважаемый Олег Николаевич. Ведь я вопросы задаю, потому-что хочу разобраться именно в Вашей точке зрения. Я же не виноват, что сейчас каждый уважающий себя алкоголик считает себя буддистом. И сколько я не встречал буддистов, столько я слышал различных учений Будды. И даже те цитаты которые Вы цитировали они настолько расплывчаты, что диву даешься, как могут на это опираться в своем познании истины.
> 
> Ваша позиция постепенно проясняется, Уже по крайней мере два тезиса Вы сформулировали достаточно ясно:
> 1. Вы признаете что нирвана существует - т.е. относится к плану бытия.
> 2. Она познается - пусть сложно, через отрицание и не для каждого профанического сознания, но познается. Следовательно существует нирвана, как объект познания, существует тот кто ее познает и существует процесс познания.
> 
> Теперь я хочу задать Вам следующий вопрос. Как Вы считаете у мироздания в самом широком смысле этого слова есть основа, некий Абсолют, который является источником как нирваны (объекта познания), так и живого существа(того кто познает)?


Я вовсе не обижаюсь,поверьте источники Вашей веры мне представляются не менее странными и мнений тоже слышу массу по казалось бы ключевым вопросам,кришнаиты например не могут ничего конкретного пояснить по поводу пресловутого падения души,все,что слышал по этому поводу разнобой не выдерживающий элементарной логики.Понятия не имею с какими буддистами Вы общались,могу сказать одно есть основополагающие принципы а остальное может отличаться у разных течений.
По поводу Вашего вопроса то нирвана  достигается на практике,без медитации достичь ее невозможно.Как правило, буддийские тексты не содержат позитивного описания нирваны. Более того, вопрос о природе и характеристиках нирваны относился к тем, в ответ на которые Будда хранил „благородное молчание“: состояние нирваны принципиально выходит за пределы области эмпирического знания и соответствующего ей языка описания. Поэтому лучшим определением нирваны может быть или молчание, или отрицательное определение (типа „не то, не то“), или перечисление того, чем нирвана не является.
внутренняя сущность единства сансары и нирваны – это абсолютное пространство («дхату») «татхагатагарбхи», но это пространство не следует путать с простым отсутствием материи. Точнее, это абсолютное пространство пронизано безграничным знанием, состраданием, мощью и просветлённой энергией Будды. Сверх того, это светозарное пространство вызывает к существованию феноменальный мир и *представляет собой не что иное, как природу собственного ума, который по природе есть ясный свет.*

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А чем отличается разлука с Кришной от шуньяты? Ведь разлука это тоже своего рода пустота

----------


## Геннадий

Неоднократно убеждался, что бесполезно общаться со всяческими буддистами и майявади. Они не признают то что у них прямо перед глазами. Вместо этого они отдают предпочтение (иначего говоря, ослеплены) размышлениям о вещах, далеких от реального бытия души, бытия в котором сознание может полностью проявить свои свойства. Они интересуются энергиями, пустотами, сияниями и первоосновами. Никто не спорит, сияние безличного Брахмана существует и пронизывает и материальные и духовные миры. Но желание преданных - "Пожалуйста, удали сияние Своих ослепительных трансцендентных лучей, чтобы я смог увидеть Твою исполненную блаженства форму."

Вся эта философия о Брахмаджйоти так же есть в нашей традиции. Просто это лишь небольшая ее часть, и с этим, конечно, майавади и буддисты не хотят соглашаться, хотя это тоже лежит прямо на поверхности. 

Брахмаджйоти подобно чистому золоту, а духовная реальность - формам из этого золота. Материальный мир так же состоит из этого сияния, но здесь живые существа, пытаясь подражать положению Вечного Господа, отождествили себя с временными формами, таким образом смешав "золото" с материальными гунами. Майявади подобны странному человеку, которому показывают различные изделия из золота, но тот предпочитает видеть только материал и говорит: это все просто золото.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Цель и разлуки, и мыслей о пустотности вещей - дать объекту обновиться. Но, в разлуке мы обновляем его сами - всё думаем о нём прежнем, вспоминаем, углубляемся мыслями, и он нам раскрывается всё краше; а размышляя о пустотности всего - объект изменяется сам, а мы лишь наблюдаем и принимаем его обновления, мы отпускаем его прежнего, не вспоминая. 

"Шуньята", как я понял, "пустота" - это полнота потенциалом, потенциальное присутствие у предмета любых качеств (изначально шунья - от корня шУ, "раздаваться, разбухать". Все вещи прямо надувные, так раздулись). "Пустотность всех вещей" - это какими качествами мы наделяем вещи, такие они и проявляют, но вообще все вещи имеют потенциал быть любыми. 
____________________________________




> Поэтому лучшим определением нирваны может быть или молчание, или отрицательное определение (типа „не то, не то“),


Что-то слишком смахивает на Брахман адвайты. Есть хорошие позитивные описания - сравнения с алмазом и светом, своё достигнутое совершенство так и описывают - "обретение алмазного тела света", "реализация радужного тела". 



> Если снова воспользоваться сравнением с зеркалом, то реализация Тела Света означает, что человек, который ее обрел, больше не находится в состоянии отражений, а погружается в состояние самого зеркала, в природу и энергию зеркала... О практикующем, который проявил такую реализацию, нельзя сказать, что он "умер" в обычном смысле этого слова, потому что в Теле Света он сохраняет активность. Активность такого существа направлена на благо других, а реально видеть его может тот, кто обладает достаточной ясностью.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Лакшми Нараяна Дас, ранее долгое время практиковал буддизм. Вот что он говорит по поводу буддизма.

Почему возник буддизм? 
И поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорит: «санскрит». И мы видим, даосы разные, имперсанолисты, шанкара вади, то, се, пятое, десятое. Всякие… Очень много махаришевцев, и тех, и сех. И никто не знает. Никто не знает, кто уничтожил вайшнавскую культуру? Как вы думаете, кто? В шастрах говорится: «В начале кали юги, господь, обрядившись в привлекательные одежды Будды, обманет тех, кто враждебно относится к последователям истинной религии». Итак, очень удивительное положение. Что же это за враждебность? Разве они не знают, что самсара существует? Знают? Знают. Разве они не знают, что есть карма? Знают. Разве они не знают, что плохо завидовать? Знают. И очень удивительно, история пуран. Говорится, что последователи Шукрачарьи приняли ахимсу. А как вы думаете, кто ученики Шукрачарьи? Демоны. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорит: «Мы должны спасти людей, чьи сердца переполнены демонической философией пустоты». Как вы думаете, почему пустота? Зависть. Зависть. Если будет Бог, то мы будем ему завидовать. А он есть? Есть. Поэтому, самое главное, о нем ничего не слышать, что он личность, что он есть. Все Бог. Все Бог.

----------


## Садху санга дас

Мы же сейчас обсуждаем не философию Сознания Кришны, а философию буддизма, поэтому я Ваш выпад в сторону нашей философии отнесу на тот счет, что все таки какие-то мои слова Вас задели и все таки немножко обижаетесь. Поэтому простите меня пожалуйста если я был с Вами где то не корректен.

Мне очень понравилось Ваше описание нирваны. Оно очень напоминает описание Ведами Брахмана. Его также невозможно постичь, его также невозможно воспринять материальными чувствами. Более того мне очень понравилось что для Вас нирвана не что-то пустое, а то что наполнено мощью и состраданием Будды. Я с Вами абсолютно согласен, потому-что Будда согласно нашей философии одно из проявлений Абсолюта. И Вы даже не представляете как мне понравилось Ваше последнее предложение, которые вы выделили жирным шрифтом. Ибо Вы признаете что в этом Брахмане или нирване, как Вы ее называете присутствует намек на существования сознания.

Но есть немножко того, что я не очень понимаю. Когда Вы говорите, что нирвана обладает "природой собственного ума", Вы имеете ввиду природу Вашего собственного ума, или моего собственного ума? А может природой собственного ума Господа Анирудхи? На мой вопрос о природе Абсолюта, Вы мне попытались описать нирвану (брахман). Но философия Сознания Кришны идет дальше. Признавая существование безличного аспекта Абсолюта (Брахмана), сознание Кришны говорит, что за ним стоит более высокий аспект Абсолюта, аспект Личности Бога. Говоря о брахмане Кришна говорит следующее (БГ 14.27):

_брахмано хи пратиштхахам
амритасйавйайасйа ча
 шашватасйа ча дхармасйа
сукхасйаикантикасйа ча_

*"Я - основа безличного Брахмана, бессмертного, неуничтожимого и вечного, который есть средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства."*

То есть Кришна однозначно говорит, что Он причина безличного Брахмана. И если люди не хотят развивать отношения с Абсолютом как с личностью, то для них единственное что остается - это медитация на безличный Брахман. Мы очень уважаем таких людей, мы очень уважаем истинных буддистов, таких как Вы. В познании Бога многие шли этим путем, например 4 Кумара. Но это однозначно не наш путь. Почему? Кришна говорит в Бхагават-Гите 12.5

_клешо 'дхикатарас тешам
авйактасакта-четасам
 авйакта хи гатир духкхам
дехавадбхир авапйате_

*"Тем, чей ум сосредоточен на непроявленном, безличном аспекте Всевышнего, очень трудно идти по пути духовного развития. Для воплощенных живых существ каждый шаг на этом пути дается с большим трудом."*

Иными словами в познании Абсолюта мы стараемся не размениваться по мелочам и лишние трудности нам не нужны.

Харе Кришна, Вам Олег Николаевич!

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Неоднократно убеждался, что бесполезно общаться со всяческими буддистами и майявади. Они не признают то что у них прямо перед глазами. Вместо этого они отдают предпочтение (иначего говоря, ослеплены) размышлениям о вещах, далеких от реального бытия души, бытия в котором сознание может полностью проявить свои свойства. Они интересуются энергиями, пустотами, сияниями и первоосновами. Никто не спорит, сияние безличного Брахмана существует и пронизывает и материальные и духовные миры. Но желание преданных - "Пожалуйста, удали сияние Своих ослепительных трансцендентных лучей, чтобы я смог увидеть Твою исполненную блаженства форму."
> 
> Вся эта философия о Брахмаджйоти так же есть в нашей традиции. Просто это лишь небольшая ее часть, и с этим, конечно, майавади и буддисты не хотят соглашаться, хотя это тоже лежит прямо на поверхности. 
> 
> Брахмаджйоти подобно чистому золоту, а духовная реальность - формам из этого золота. Материальный мир так же состоит из этого сияния, но здесь живые существа, пытаясь подражать положению Вечного Господа, отождествили себя с временными формами, таким образом смешав "золото" с материальными гунами. Майявади подобны странному человеку, которому показывают различные изделия из золота, но тот предпочитает видеть только материал и говорит: это все просто золото.


Приведите пожалуйста конкретную ссылку из Вед где описуется брахмаджйоти и чем оно отличается от Брахмана.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Цель и разлуки, и мыслей о пустотности вещей - дать объекту обновиться. Но, в разлуке мы обновляем его сами - всё думаем о нём прежнем, вспоминаем, углубляемся мыслями, и он нам раскрывается всё краше; а размышляя о пустотности всего - объект изменяется сам, а мы лишь наблюдаем и принимаем его обновления, мы отпускаем его прежнего, не вспоминая. 
> 
> "Шуньята", как я понял, "пустота" - это полнота потенциалом, потенциальное присутствие у предмета любых качеств (изначально шунья - от корня шУ, "раздаваться, разбухать". Все вещи прямо надувные, так раздулись). "Пустотность всех вещей" - это какими качествами мы наделяем вещи, такие они и проявляют, но вообще все вещи имеют потенциал быть любыми. 
> ____________________________________
> 
> 
> Что-то слишком смахивает на Брахман адвайты. Есть хорошие позитивные описания - сравнения с алмазом и светом, своё достигнутое совершенство так и описывают - "обретение алмазного тела света", "реализация радужного тела".


реализация радужного тела(джалю) и нирвана ни одно и то же.
Пустотность вещей отсутствие их самобытия.Но вообщем вы неплохо высказались по поводу вещей.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Лакшми Нараяна Дас, ранее долгое время практиковал буддизм. Вот что он говорит по поводу буддизма.
> 
> Почему возник буддизм? 
> И поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорит: «санскрит». И мы видим, даосы разные, имперсанолисты, шанкара вади, то, се, пятое, десятое. Всякие… Очень много махаришевцев, и тех, и сех. И никто не знает. Никто не знает, кто уничтожил вайшнавскую культуру? Как вы думаете, кто? В шастрах говорится: «В начале кали юги, господь, обрядившись в привлекательные одежды Будды, обманет тех, кто враждебно относится к последователям истинной религии». Итак, очень удивительное положение. Что же это за враждебность? Разве они не знают, что самсара существует? Знают? Знают. Разве они не знают, что есть карма? Знают. Разве они не знают, что плохо завидовать? Знают. И очень удивительно, история пуран. Говорится, что последователи Шукрачарьи приняли ахимсу. А как вы думаете, кто ученики Шукрачарьи? Демоны. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорит: «Мы должны спасти людей, чьи сердца переполнены демонической философией пустоты». Как вы думаете, почему пустота? Зависть. Зависть. Если будет Бог, то мы будем ему завидовать. А он есть? Есть. Поэтому, самое главное, о нем ничего не слышать, что он личность, что он есть. Все Бог. Все Бог.


Ла-ла-ла,тра-ла-ла,если Тугутов так же практиковал буддизм как кришнаизм то все ясно.Обычное для него не держание речи.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Мы же сейчас обсуждаем не философию Сознания Кришны, а философию буддизма, поэтому я Ваш выпад в сторону нашей философии отнесу на тот счет, что все таки какие-то мои слова Вас задели и все таки немножко обижаетесь. Поэтому простите меня пожалуйста если я был с Вами где то не корректен.
> 
> Мне очень понравилось Ваше описание нирваны. Оно очень напоминает описание Ведами Брахмана. Его также невозможно постичь, его также невозможно воспринять материальными чувствами. Более того мне очень понравилось что для Вас нирвана не что-то пустое, а то что наполнено мощью и состраданием Будды. Я с Вами абсолютно согласен, потому-что Будда согласно нашей философии одно из проявлений Абсолюта. И Вы даже не представляете как мне понравилось Ваше последнее предложение, которые вы выделили жирным шрифтом. Ибо Вы признаете что в этом Брахмане или нирване, как Вы ее называете присутствует намек на существования сознания.
> 
> Но есть немножко того, что я не очень понимаю. Когда Вы говорите, что нирвана обладает "природой собственного ума", Вы имеете ввиду природу Вашего собственного ума, или моего собственного ума? А может природой собственного ума Господа Анирудхи? На мой вопрос о природе Абсолюта, Вы мне попытались описать нирвану (брахман). Но философия Сознания Кришны идет дальше. Признавая существование безличного аспекта Абсолюта (Брахмана), сознание Кришны говорит, что за ним стоит более высокий аспект Абсолюта, аспект Личности Бога. Говоря о брахмане Кришна говорит следующее (БГ 14.27):
> 
> _брахмано хи пратиштхахам
> амритасйавйайасйа ча
>  шашватасйа ча дхармасйа
> ...


Нет не обижаюсь хотел лишь акцентировать,что Вы не представитель безукоризненной философии могущий выносить конечные суждения других философских систем.Я знаю,что говорит Ваша традиция о Будде ,Шанкарачарье ит.д.разрешите оставлю ноу коммент.Ясный ум и обыденное сознание две большие разницы.
Природа Ума общая для всех ,но познается индивидуально.Это нечто,что присутствует у всех но требует постижения.
Дальше Вы приводите Бх.Гит. как она есть и на основе ее приводите свои суждения кто идет дальше.Но для меня это не есть авторитетно обоснованные факты.У меня много вопросов к переводу Шрилы Прабхупады,я знаю и иные варианты.Извините но это мое частное мнение.
Меня например заинтересовало,Вы приводите текст "Я - основа безличного Брахмана, бессмертного, неуничтожимого и вечного, *который есть средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства."*Тоесть Брахман *средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства*значит он выше Бхагавана?как тогда Бхагаван является его основой? С  ув.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ла-ла-ла,тра-ла-ла,если Тугутов так же практиковал буддизм как кришнаизм то все ясно.Обычное для него не держание речи


с таким подходом думаю, сложно получить ответы о Боге, даже если Вас будут тыкать в них носом.

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Нет не обижаюсь хотел лишь акцентировать,что Вы не представитель безукоризненной философии могущий выносить конечные суждения других философских систем.Я знаю,что говорит Ваша традиция о Будде ,Шанкарачарье ит.д.разрешите оставлю ноу коммент.Ясный ум и обыденное сознание две большие разницы.
> Природа Ума общая для всех ,но познается индивидуально.Это нечто,что присутствует у всех но требует постижения.
> Дальше Вы приводите Бх.Гит. как она есть и на основе ее приводите свои суждения кто идет дальше.Но для меня это не есть авторитетно обоснованные факты.У меня много вопросов к переводу Шрилы Прабхупады,я знаю и иные варианты.Извините но это мое частное мнение.
> Меня например заинтересовало,Вы приводите текст "Я - основа безличного Брахмана, бессмертного, неуничтожимого и вечного, *который есть средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства."*Тоесть Брахман *средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства*значит он выше Бхагавана?как тогда Бхагаван является его основой? С  ув.


В стихе использованы слова "дхармасйа сукхасйаикантикасйа ча", которые переведены как изначального высшего счастья. Это говорит лишь о том, что дхарма Брахмана - это высшее счастье. Подобно тому как дхарма огня - светить и давать тепло. Но точно также как у огня есть основа, так и у Брахмана есть основа (пратиштха). И Кришна говорит, что основой Брахмана является Он. Где Вы нашли противоречие? Блаженство не мыслимо без сознания, которое это блаженство испытывает. Поэтому существует счастье (сукха), существует живое существо, которое это счастье испытывает. Но есть и Высшее Живое Существо, которое испытывает все совокупное блаженство Брахмана, и которое является источником как Брахмана (источника счастья), так и живого существа.

На самом деле Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван - это лишь степени восприятия некой недвойственной Абсолютной Истины. Об этом говорится в этом стихе Шримад-Бхагавтам (ШБ 1.2.11). Это лишь разная степень осознания Абсолюта. Вы конечно можете не верить нашим писаниям, но тогда Вы останетесь на уровне осознания Брахмана и более высокое понимание осознания Абсолюта Вам будет недоступно. Поверьте мне осознание Брахмана для преданного несложно. У преданных не профаническое сознание. Я осознал брахман или как Вы говорите: погрузился в нирвану, - еще будучи ребенком, когда учился в школе. Но Бхагавана можно постичь лишь в процессе преданного служения (БГ 11.54). В преданном служении необходимо присутствует ступень осознания Брахмана (БГ 14.26), но для преданных это не вершина духовного пути. И это реальный духовный опыт преданных - пратйакша.

Итак вывод: Если Ваша цель Нирвана (Брахман), то можете оставаться буддистом, Если же хотите осознать как Брахман, так и Параматму и Бхагавана, то Вам к преданным. Т.е. Брахман в любом случает от Вас никуда не денется. Но выбор за Вами.

С уважением!

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> с таким подходом думаю, сложно получить ответы о Боге, даже если Вас будут тыкать в них носом.


Это цитатками Тугутова вы собираетесь вещать мне о боге? :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В стихе использованы слова "дхармасйа сукхасйаикантикасйа ча", которые переведены как изначального высшего счастья. Это говорит лишь о том, что дхарма Брахмана - это высшее счастье. Подобно тому как дхарма огня - светить и давать тепло. Но точно также как у огня есть основа, так и у Брахмана есть основа (пратиштха). И Кришна говорит, что основой Брахмана является Он. Где Вы нашли противоречие? Блаженство не мыслимо без сознания, которое это блаженство испытывает. Поэтому существует счастье (сукха), существует живое существо, которое это счастье испытывает. Но есть и Высшее Живое Существо, которое испытывает все совокупное блаженство Брахмана, и которое является источником как Брахмана (источника счастья), так и живого существа.
> 
> На самом деле Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван - это лишь степени восприятия некой недвойственной Абсолютной Истины. Об этом говорится в этом стихе Шримад-Бхагавтам (ШБ 1.2.11). Это лишь разная степень осознания Абсолюта. Вы конечно можете не верить нашим писаниям, но тогда Вы останетесь на уровне осознания Брахмана и более высокое понимание осознания Абсолюта Вам будет недоступно. Поверьте мне осознание Брахмана для преданного несложно. У преданных не профаническое сознание. Я осознал брахман или как Вы говорите: погрузился в нирвану, - еще будучи ребенком, когда учился в школе. Но Бхагавана можно постичь лишь в процессе преданного служения (БГ 11.54). В преданном служении необходимо присутствует ступень осознания Брахмана (БГ 14.26), но для преданных это не вершина духовного пути. И это реальный духовный опыт преданных - пратйакша.
> 
> Итак вывод: Если Ваша цель Нирвана (Брахман), то можете оставаться буддистом, Если же хотите осознать как Брахман, так и Параматму и Бхагавана, то Вам к преданным. Т.е. Брахман в любом случает от Вас никуда не денется. Но выбор за Вами.
> 
> С уважением!


Ну если Вы "погрузились" в нирвану еще ребенком :swoon: то я общаюсь с Буддой :dandavat: точнее с маленьким Буддой :biggrin1: 
только непонятно зачем Будде ссылаться на чужие книги Он ведь по определению всезнающий??????

----------


## Геннадий

> Приведите пожалуйста конкретную ссылку из Вед где описуется брахмаджйоти и чем оно отличается от Брахмана.


На вопрос о брахмаджйоти в 2013 году вам отвечал Враджендра Кумар прабху. 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=9723

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> На вопрос о брахмаджйоти в 2013 году вам отвечал Враджендра Кумар прабху. 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=9723


Я не буду комментировать ответ Василия Рюриковича,я у вас спросил о другом,где в Ведах встречается термин брахмаджйоти.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В стихе использованы слова "дхармасйа сукхасйаикантикасйа ча", которые переведены как изначального высшего счастья. Это говорит лишь о том, что дхарма Брахмана - это высшее счастье. Подобно тому как дхарма огня - светить и давать тепло. Но точно также как у огня есть основа, так и у Брахмана есть основа (пратиштха). И Кришна говорит, что основой Брахмана является Он. Где Вы нашли противоречие? Блаженство не мыслимо без сознания, которое это блаженство испытывает. Поэтому существует счастье (сукха), существует живое существо, которое это счастье испытывает. Но есть и Высшее Живое Существо, которое испытывает все совокупное блаженство Брахмана, и которое является источником как Брахмана (источника счастья), так и живого существа.
> 
> На самом деле Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван - это лишь степени восприятия некой недвойственной Абсолютной Истины. Об этом говорится в этом стихе Шримад-Бхагавтам (ШБ 1.2.11). Это лишь разная степень осознания Абсолюта. Вы конечно можете не верить нашим писаниям, но тогда Вы останетесь на уровне осознания Брахмана и более высокое понимание осознания Абсолюта Вам будет недоступно. Поверьте мне осознание Брахмана для преданного несложно. У преданных не профаническое сознание. Я осознал брахман или как Вы говорите: погрузился в нирвану, - еще будучи ребенком, когда учился в школе. Но Бхагавана можно постичь лишь в процессе преданного служения (БГ 11.54). В преданном служении необходимо присутствует ступень осознания Брахмана (БГ 14.26), но для преданных это не вершина духовного пути. И это реальный духовный опыт преданных - пратйакша.
> 
> Итак вывод: Если Ваша цель Нирвана (Брахман), то можете оставаться буддистом, Если же хотите осознать как Брахман, так и Параматму и Бхагавана, то Вам к преданным. Т.е. Брахман в любом случает от Вас никуда не денется. Но выбор за Вами.
> 
> С уважением!


По поводу Брахмана и Кришны ,Враджендра Кумар(ссылка постом выше)писал * Брахман - это общий термин, который включает в себя все: и Парабрахман - Кришну, и безличный Брахман (брахмаджйоти) и материальную субстанцию и джив.* а Вы пишете *Но точно также как у огня есть основа, так и у Брахмана есть основа (пратиштха). И Кришна говорит, что основой Брахмана является Он.
* в связи с этим я не вполне понял Брахман включает Бхагавана(Кришну) или Кришна основа Брахмана?Если найдете время обьясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Геннадий

ШБ 4.24.60

йатредам вйаджйате вишвам
вишвасминн авабхати йат
тат твам брахма парам джйотир
акашам ива вистритам

йатра — где; идам — это; вйаджйате — проявленная; вишвам — вселенная; вишвасмин — в материальном космосе; авабхати — проявлена; йат — тот; тат — тот; твам — Ты; брахма — безличный Брахман; парам — трансцендентный; джйотих — сияние; акашам — небо; ива — как; вистритам — распространяешь.

Дорогой Господь, безличный Брахман, подобно солнечным лучам или эфиру, пребывает всюду. Этот безличный Брахман, который пронизывает собой всю вселенную и в котором проявляется вся вселенная, суть Ты.

Еще пишут, что термин брахмаджйоти из 108 упанишад встречается в Маитри, Бхасма и Адваятарака. И еще в Харивамше, 19-й книге Махабхараты. 
Подтвердить или опровергнуть не могу вследствии незнания санскрита.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> ШБ 4.24.60
> 
> йатредам вйаджйате вишвам
> вишвасминн авабхати йат
> тат твам брахма парам джйотир
> акашам ива вистритам
> 
> йатра — где; идам — это; вйаджйате — проявленная; вишвам — вселенная; вишвасмин — в материальном космосе; авабхати — проявлена; йат — тот; тат — тот; твам — Ты; брахма — безличный Брахман; парам — трансцендентный; джйотих — сияние; акашам — небо; ива — как; вистритам — распространяешь.
> 
> ...


ШБ очевидно не относится к Ведам ,но даже в приведенном вами отрывке есть Брахман но нет ничего о брахмаджьоти.
Упанишады не относящиеся к канону Мукхья очевидно более поздние :Маитри вообще не относится к канону,Адваятарака инструкция по йоге,ничего о бра-джьоти в ее небольшом тексте я не нашел,Бхасма-шиваитская и так сказать имперсональная:*Я – тот Абсолютный Брахман, Который один только, будучи понят в своем истинном аспекте (как единый с Атманом), полностью сжигает, превращая в пепел (бхасму), невежество (иллюзию, или майю) восприятия этой вселенной как существующей (реальной) и отличной от соственного Я, благодаря разрушающему пламени Высшего Знания!
б
Некогда Бхушунда, потомок Джабали, отправился на вершину Кайласы и пал ниц перед Господом Махадевой Шивой, Который – проявление Омкары и превосходит триединство Брахмы, Вишну и Рудры.* следов брах-джьоти тоже в тексте не обнаружено.Это все так называемые сектантские упанишады.
Ну в Махабхарате возможно все,только опять же при чем тут Веды?С уваж.

----------


## Садху санга дас

> По поводу Брахмана и Кришны ,Враджендра Кумар(ссылка постом выше)писал * Брахман - это общий термин, который включает в себя все: и Парабрахман - Кришну, и безличный Брахман (брахмаджйоти) и материальную субстанцию и джив.* а Вы пишете *Но точно также как у огня есть основа, так и у Брахмана есть основа (пратиштха). И Кришна говорит, что основой Брахмана является Он.
> * в связи с этим я не вполне понял Брахман включает Бхагавана(Кришну) или Кришна основа Брахмана?Если найдете время обьясните пожалуйста.


Все свои тезисы я подтверждал словами из священных писаний. Если Вы считаете, что слова уважаемого мной Врджендра Кумара как то противоречат нашим писаниям, то обращайтесь за разъяснениями к нему.

Удачи Вам в поисках истины. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Геннадий

В приведенном отрывке слова брахма парам джйотир.
Это переводится брахмана вечное сияние. Именно это имеют ввиду когда говорят Брахма-джйоти. Шрила Прабхупада часто использовал это слово, я считаю, для того чтобы конкретизировать что речь идет именно о безличном Брахмане.




> Маитри вообще не относится к канону


Майтри или Майтраяния-упанишада относится к авторитетным 108 упанишадам - канону Муктика. Туда же относятся Адваятарака и Бхасма. Майтраяния-упанишаду иногда также относят к канону Мукхья.




> Адваятарака инструкция по йоге,ничего о бра-джьоти в ее небольшом тексте я не нашел


То что вы слова брахма джйоти не нашли в русском переводе, не значит что их нет в санскрите. 




> Ну в Махабхарате возможно все,только опять же при чем тут Веды


Чхандогья Упанишад (7.1.4):
"Ригведа, Яджурведа, Самаведа, Атхарвана – четвертая [веда], итихаса и пураны – пятая, веда вед"

Подробно эта тема рассмотрена тут Пураны и Итихасы- принадлежность к 4 Ведам

----------


## Геннадий

Добавлю по поводу так вами любимых 4 Вед, есть интересные строки:

«Мундака-упанишад» 1.3-5
шаунако ха ваи махашало ‘нгирасам видхивад упасаннах папраччха
касмин ну бхагаво виджнате сарвам идам виджнатам бхавати ити
тасами са ховача
две видье ведитанйе ити ха смай ад
брахмавидо ваданти пара чаивапара ча
татрапара риг-ведо йаджур-ведах сама-ведо ‘тхарва-ведах
шикша калпо вйакаранам нируктам чхандо джйотишам ити
атха пара йайа тад акшарам адхигамйате

Смысл процитированных мантр таков: Шаунака, великий домохозяин и организатор жертвоприношений должным образом, с почтением приблизился к мудрецу из рода Ангиры и спросил «Что есть то, о могущественный, с познанием чего всё становится познанным?». Мудрец ответил: «Следует обрести два вида знания, так провозгласили знающие Брахман. Это высшее знание и низшее знание. Из этих двух видов знания низшее состоит из Риг Веды, Яджур Веды, Сама Веды, Атхарва Веды, правил произношения, ритуалов, грамматики, этимологии, стихосложения и астрономии. Но высшее знание – это то, которым достигается акшара, нетленное».

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В приведенном отрывке слова брахма парам джйотир.
> Это переводится брахмана вечное сияние. Именно это имеют ввиду когда говорят Брахма-джйоти. Шрила Прабхупада часто использовал это слово, я считаю, для того чтобы конкретизировать что речь идет именно о безличном Брахмане.
> 
> 
> Майтри или Майтраяния-упанишада относится к авторитетным 108 упанишадам - канону Муктика. Туда же относятся Адваятарака и Бхасма. Майтраяния-упанишаду иногда также относят к канону Мукхья.
> 
> 
> То что вы слова брахма джйоти не нашли в русском переводе, не значит что их нет в санскрите. 
> 
> ...


Брахман характеризуется только по принципу нети-нети(нето-нето)какое сияние?
Вы написали Маитри есть такая упанишада неканоническая.Майтраяния пишут написана под буддийским влиянием.Но видите в чем вопрос,мне доступны только русские переводы(как очевидно и вам)поэтому ни проверить ни доказать тут ничего не получится.Если у вас есть конкретные ссылки с санскритом буду благодарен.Так,что это все пока не возможно проверить.Насчет Чхандогья упанишад,очевидно это метафорическое выражение.Сами же брахманы никогда не относили пураны  к ведам.И Кришна в Бх.Гите говорит ....из Вед  я Сама-веда...почему Он не сравнивает себя с ведой вед-5 ведой?...очевидно не считал их таковыми в буквальном смысле....Впрочем все это мое частное мнение я не навязываю.
Вот брахмаджьоти мы пока,что не обнаружили.

----------


## Геннадий

Скорее буддисты появились под влиянием Майтраяния упанишады. 
Насчет "метафорического выражения" и брахманов которые якобы *никогда* не относили пураны к ведам оставляю это на вашей совести. 

Просто еще одна цитата из "Чхандогья-упанишад" из раздела Каутхумия "Сама-Веды": "Господин, я изучил "Риг-Веду", "Яджур-Веду", "Сама-Веду", четвертую из Вед, или "Атхарву-Веду", а также Итихасы и Пураны, которые являются пятой Ведой».
В «Шри Таттва-сандарбха» Шрила Джива Госвами рассматривает подробно претензии современных брахманов к пуранам.

Очевидно что вы убеждены в чем то кардинально отличном от нашей сиддханты, пусть время проверяет ваши убеждения. За сим отписываюсь и удаляюсь из темы.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Скорее буддисты появились под влиянием Майтраяния упанишады. 
> Насчет "метафорического выражения" и брахманов которые якобы *никогда* не относили пураны к ведам оставляю это на вашей совести. 
> 
> Просто еще одна цитата из "Чхандогья-упанишад" из раздела Каутхумия "Сама-Веды": "Господин, я изучил "Риг-Веду", "Яджур-Веду", "Сама-Веду", четвертую из Вед, или "Атхарву-Веду", а также Итихасы и Пураны, которые являются пятой Ведой».
> В «Шри Таттва-сандарбха» Шрила Джива Госвами рассматривает подробно претензии современных брахманов к пуранам.
> 
> Очевидно что вы убеждены в чем то кардинально отличном от нашей сиддханты, пусть время проверяет ваши убеждения. За сим отписываюсь и удаляюсь из темы.


ну да о шрути и смрити вам видимо надо преподать отдельную лекцию :stena:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Из лекции Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, прочитанной 6 октября Т969 года в Конвей-холле (Лондон, Англия
)
Первоначально была только одна Веда, и читать ее не было необходимости. Люди были такими умными и имели такую хорошую память, что могли понять ее, лишь однажды услышав из уст духовного учителя. Им достаточно было один раз услышать что-то, чтобы сразу постичь смысл сказанного. Но пять тысяч лет назад Вьясадева, заботясь о людях этого века, Кали-юги, записал Веды. Он знал, что со временем жизнь людей сократится, их память ослабеет, а разум притупится. «Поэтому я должен учить ведической мудрости, записав ее», — подумал он. Он разделил Веду на четыре части: «Риг», «Саму», «Атхарву» и «Яджур» — и поручил эти части своим ученикам. Потом он подумал о людях, не обладающих большим разумом: стри, шудрах и двиджа-бандху. Он решил позаботиться о женщинах, шудрах (рабочих) и двиджа-бандху (тех, кто, несмотря на высокое происхождение, лишен соответствующих качеств). Человека, родившегося в семье брахмана, но не имеющего качеств брахмана, называют двиджа-бандху. Для нихон создал «Махабхарату», назвав так историю Индии, и восемнадцать Пуран. Все это: Пураны, «Махабхарата», четыре Веды и Упанишады — составляет ведическую литературу. Упани-шады являются частью Вед. Затем Вьясадева обобщил ведическое знание для ученых и философов в «Веданта-сутре», которая венчает Веды.
Вьясадева сам написал «Веданта-сутру», следуя наставлениям Нарады, своего Гуру Махараджи (духовного учителя), но тем не менее он не чувствовал удовлетворения. Это длинная история. Она описана в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Вьясадева оставался неудовлетворенным даже после того, как создал Пураны, Упанишады и написал «Веданта-сутру». Тогда его духовный учитель Нарада дал ему указание: «Разъясни „Веданта-сутру“. Веданта означает «высшее знание», а это Сам Кришна. Кришна говорит, что цель всех Вед — познать Его: веданта-крд веда-вид эва чахам. Кришна говорит: «Я — составитель „Веданты“ и знаток Вед». Следовательно, конечная цель Вед — Кришна. Это объяснено во всех комментариях вайшнавов к философии «Веданты». У нас, Гаудия-вайшнавов, есть собственный комментарий к философии «Веданты» — «Говинда-бхашья», написанная Бала-девой Видьябхушаной. И Мадхвачарья, и Рамануджачарья написали комментарии к «Веданте». Комментарий Шанкарачарьи далеко не единственный.
Комментариев к «Веданте» много, но комментарий вайшнавов не был первым, поэтому люди ошибочно полагают, что комментарий Шанкарачарьи — единственный. Кроме того, Вьясадева сам написал совершенный комментарий к «Веданте» — «Шримад-Бхагаватам». «Шримад-Бхагаватам» начинается с тех же самых слов, что и «Веданта-сутра»: джанмадй асйа йатах. Эти слова подробно объяснены в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В «Веданта-сутре» содержится только намек на то, что такое Брахман, Абсолютная Истина: «Абсолютная Истина — это то, из чего все исходит». Это афоризм, а его детальное объяснение приводится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Если все исходит из Абсолютной Истины, то какова природа Абсолютной Истины? Это разъясняется в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Абсолютная Истина должна обладать сознанием. Она самосветящаяся (сва-рат). Мы развиваем свое сознание и повышаем свою образованность, учась у других, но о Ней сказано, что Она самосветящаяся. «Веданта-сутра» в сжатой форме обобщает ведическое знание, и сам автор разъясняет ее в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В заключение мы просим всех, кто действительно стремится постичь ведическое знание, постараться понять его смысл, изучая «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту».

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Из лекции Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, прочитанной 6 октября Т969 года в Конвей-холле (Лондон, Англия
> )
> Первоначально была только одна Веда, и читать ее не было необходимости. Люди были такими умными и имели такую хорошую память, что могли понять ее, лишь однажды услышав из уст духовного учителя. Им достаточно было один раз услышать что-то, чтобы сразу постичь смысл сказанного. Но пять тысяч лет назад Вьясадева, заботясь о людях этого века, Кали-юги, записал Веды. Он знал, что со временем жизнь людей сократится, их память ослабеет, а разум притупится. «Поэтому я должен учить ведической мудрости, записав ее», — подумал он. Он разделил Веду на четыре части: «Риг», «Саму», «Атхарву» и «Яджур» — и поручил эти части своим ученикам. Потом он подумал о людях, не обладающих большим разумом: стри, шудрах и двиджа-бандху. Он решил позаботиться о женщинах, шудрах (рабочих) и двиджа-бандху (тех, кто, несмотря на высокое происхождение, лишен соответствующих качеств). Человека, родившегося в семье брахмана, но не имеющего качеств брахмана, называют двиджа-бандху. Для нихон создал «Махабхарату», назвав так историю Индии, и восемнадцать Пуран. Все это: Пураны, «Махабхарата», четыре Веды и Упанишады — составляет ведическую литературу. Упани-шады являются частью Вед. Затем Вьясадева обобщил ведическое знание для ученых и философов в «Веданта-сутре», которая венчает Веды.
> Вьясадева сам написал «Веданта-сутру», следуя наставлениям Нарады, своего Гуру Махараджи (духовного учителя), но тем не менее он не чувствовал удовлетворения. Это длинная история. Она описана в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Вьясадева оставался неудовлетворенным даже после того, как создал Пураны, Упанишады и написал «Веданта-сутру». Тогда его духовный учитель Нарада дал ему указание: «Разъясни „Веданта-сутру“. Веданта означает «высшее знание», а это Сам Кришна. Кришна говорит, что цель всех Вед — познать Его: веданта-крд веда-вид эва чахам. Кришна говорит: «Я — составитель „Веданты“ и знаток Вед». Следовательно, конечная цель Вед — Кришна. Это объяснено во всех комментариях вайшнавов к философии «Веданты». У нас, Гаудия-вайшнавов, есть собственный комментарий к философии «Веданты» — «Говинда-бхашья», написанная Бала-девой Видьябхушаной. И Мадхвачарья, и Рамануджачарья написали комментарии к «Веданте». Комментарий Шанкарачарьи далеко не единственный.
> Комментариев к «Веданте» много, но комментарий вайшнавов не был первым, поэтому люди ошибочно полагают, что комментарий Шанкарачарьи — единственный. Кроме того, Вьясадева сам написал совершенный комментарий к «Веданте» — «Шримад-Бхагаватам». «Шримад-Бхагаватам» начинается с тех же самых слов, что и «Веданта-сутра»: джанмадй асйа йатах. Эти слова подробно объяснены в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В «Веданта-сутре» содержится только намек на то, что такое Брахман, Абсолютная Истина: «Абсолютная Истина — это то, из чего все исходит». Это афоризм, а его детальное объяснение приводится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Если все исходит из Абсолютной Истины, то какова природа Абсолютной Истины? Это разъясняется в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Абсолютная Истина должна обладать сознанием. Она самосветящаяся (сва-рат). Мы развиваем свое сознание и повышаем свою образованность, учась у других, но о Ней сказано, что Она самосветящаяся. «Веданта-сутра» в сжатой форме обобщает ведическое знание, и сам автор разъясняет ее в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В заключение мы просим всех, кто действительно стремится постичь ведическое знание, постараться понять его смысл, изучая «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту».


Непонятно почему в одних пуранах Верховным Абсолютом назван,Вишну,в других Шива,а Вишну там практически унижается,если все это написал один человек?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Харе Кршна! Вайшнавы часто с высока отзываются о буддизме как о низшем знании которое давно естественно опровергнуто мудрыми вайшнавами.Но когда конкретно спрашиваешь.....слушай приведи хоть пару сильных аргументов против буддизма(недавно обращался к известному проповеднику)то сразу начинается времени нети т.д.То,что до сих пор мне доводилось читать и слышать от вайшнавов о буддизме ,показывает,что они вообще ничего не знают об этой религии(может мне не везло,не тех вайшнавов встречал).Меня действительно сильно смущает мощнейшая философия буддизма,его отточенная аргументация и реально мешает принять Бога Верховную Личность.Может найдется человек который действительно знает вопрос и сможет привести убедительные аргументы?Сильно надеюсь.С ув.


Здравствуйте, Олег Николаевич. Высокомерие -- это результат невежества. 
Вы пишете: _"с высока отзываются о буддизме как о низшем знании"_. Не могу проверить, были такие слова или нет, но низшим считается *невежество.* О знании говорится как о чём-то *высшем и ещё более высшем* Таково его качество, поскольку оно исходит *от Всевышнего(Вишну)*. Итак есть разделение на Знание и невежество. Знание считается высшим(от Всевышнего), а невежество считается низшим.


Что касаемо Буддизма, непонятно что опровергать-то, поскольку вайшнавы как раз таки признают Будду. Будда не провозглашал, что Он -- Бог. Нам это понятно, Господь Чайтанья так же не провозглашает, что Он -- Бог. Будда даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад, Господь Чайтанья открывает другие аспекты знания. Посвящённые знают, что Господь Чайтанья -- это Бог, но Он как и Будда *не провозглашает* Себя Богом и приходит как скрытая аватара. И поскольку Сам Будда не сказал, что Он Бог, то и мы *не доказываем* это, но *Знаем.* Мы что по-вашему оспариваем того, кого считаем Богом?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Здравствуйте, Олег Николаевич. Высокомерие -- это результат невежества. 
> Вы пишете: _"с высока отзываются о буддизме как о низшем знании"_. Не могу проверить, были такие слова или нет, но низшим считается *невежество.* О знании говорится как о чём-то *высшем и ещё более высшем* Таково его качество, поскольку оно исходит *от Всевышнего(Вишну)*. Итак есть разделение на Знание и невежество. Знание считается высшим(от Всевышнего), а невежество считается низшим.
> 
> 
> Что касаемо Буддизма, непонятно что опровергать-то, поскольку вайшнавы как раз таки признают Будду. Будда не провозглашал, что Он -- Бог. Нам это понятно, Господь Чайтанья так же не провозглашает, что Он -- Бог. Будда даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад, Господь Чайтанья открывает другие аспекты знания. Посвящённые знают, что Господь Чайтанья -- это Бог, но Он как и Будда *не провозглашает* Себя Богом и приходит как скрытая аватара. И поскольку Сам Будда не сказал, что Он Бог, то и мы *не доказываем* это, но *Знаем.* Мы что по-вашему оспариваем того, кого считаем Богом?


Это Ваши интерпретации ,что знание нисходит от Всевышнего,Вишну.Для меня например первое вопрос,а второе касательно Вишну совсем уж спорно.Когда кришнаиты говорят о христианах как о первокласниках ,это о каком знании?высшем)))
Если Будда не провозглашал себя богом(мягко говоря),то,что вы можете знать?Цитату из ШБ?А буддизм востребован  сегодня и вам до его ресурсов во всех отношениях страшно далеко,это насчет знания якобы принесенного специально для древних людей.Я все эти присказки наизусть знаю.Ч то касается Чайтаньи ,то вообще не мое дело.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Это Ваши интерпретации ,что знание нисходит от Всевышнего,Вишну.Для меня например первое вопрос,а второе касательно Вишну совсем уж спорно.


От Вишну или не от Вишну с этим не обязательно соглашаться. Но это не отменяет того факта, что к Знанию, мы относимся как к чему-то *высшему.* И поэтому непонятно словосочетание которое Вы употребили -- _"низшее знание"_ . 




> Когда кришнаиты говорят о христианах как о первокласниках ,это о каком знании?высшем)))


Я не знаю ни контекста, ни человека о котором Вы сейчас говорите. Лучше спрашивать у того, кто это сказал. 





> Если Будда не провозглашал себя богом(мягко говоря),то,что вы можете знать?Цитату из ШБ?


Так нам и не обязательно знать об этом. Если у кого-то есть личный интерес, то это его личное дело. Для того чтобы осознать Кришну, в этом необходимости нет, но и запрета нет на этот аспект знания.




> А буддизм востребован  сегодня и вам до его ресурсов во всех отношениях страшно далеко,


Я искренне рад. 




> это насчет знания якобы принесенного специально для древних людей.


Секундочку, то что оно было важно людям две с половиной тыщи лет назад, никак не умоляет его ценности для нынешних людей.




> Я все эти присказки наизусть знаю.


Здесь Вы меня превзошли. Я далеко не все присказки знаю. При том что на других форумах читал всякое.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> От Вишну или не от Вишну с этим не обязательно соглашаться. Но это не отменяет того факта, что к Знанию, мы относимся как к чему-то *высшему.* И поэтому непонятно словосочетание которое Вы употребили -- _"низшее знание"_ . 
> 
> 
> Я не знаю ни контекста, ни человека о котором Вы сейчас говорите. Лучше спрашивать у того, кто это сказал. 
> 
> 
> 
> Так нам и не обязательно знать об этом. Если у кого-то есть личный интерес, то это его личное дело. Для того чтобы осознать Кришну, в этом необходимости нет, но и запрета нет на этот аспект знания.
> 
> ...


так Вы просто профан в кришнаизме ,того не знаю ,этого не знаю....этож все классика )Вы однако не случайно написали  *Будда даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад,

*это с намеком,что нынче оно не актуально,не лукавьте,я говорю ...все эти ходы знаю.
Так Вы знаете?или вам не обязательно знать?похоже Вы не в теме)а для осознания Кришны это действительно все лишнее...и причем здесь цитата из ШБ?)))

----------


## Андрей Н

> так Вы просто профан в кришнаизме ,того не знаю ,этого не знаю....этож все классика )


Причём здесь кришнаизм? Я написал _"не знаю"_ по отношению к вашим удивительным рассказам. Я не исключаю, что они очень правдивые. Просто я не склонен сплетничать о ком бы-то ни было. Не красиво это -- говорить о человеке без его присутствия. И домысливать -- что он там такое подразумевал... Да и незачем это, ведь у любого человека может быть личное мнение, не нужно его путать с учением. Не так ли?




> Вы однако не случайно написали  *Будда даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад,*


Конечно, не случайно. Эта дата известна.




> это с намеком,что нынче оно не актуально,не лукавьте,я говорю ...все эти ходы знаю.


Не волнуйтесь, без намёка, сказал ровно то что сказал. Неактуальные учения вообще нет смысла обсуждать. Поэтому, если для кого-то не актуально, то не о чем и говорить.




> Так Вы знаете?или вам не обязательно знать?


И то и другое. Я знаю, но знания о Будде не обязательны для того чтобы вернуться к Кришне.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Причём здесь кришнаизм? Я написал _"не знаю"_ по отношению к вашим удивительным рассказам. Я не исключаю, что они очень правдивые. Просто я не склонен сплетничать о ком бы-то ни было. Не красиво это -- говорить о человеке без его присутствия. И домысливать -- что он там такое подразумевал... Да и незачем это, ведь у любого человека может быть личное мнение, не нужно его путать с учением. Не так ли?
> 
> 
> Конечно, не случайно. Эта дата известна.
> 
> 
> Не волнуйтесь, без намёка, сказал ровно то что сказал. Неактуальные учения вообще нет смысла обсуждать. Поэтому, если для кого-то не актуально, то не о чем и говорить.
> 
> 
> И то и другое. Я знаю, но знания о Будде не обязательны для того чтобы вернуться к Кришне.


Если Вы считаете,что некрасиво говорить о человеке без его присутствия,короче "сплетничать"(лично я не о каком конкретном человеке не говорил,а лишь об общих штампах мышления)так и не стоит  сплетничать о Будде Шакьямуни будто Вы знаете,что он Бог,если как Вы сами заявляете он себя богом не провозглашал, его учение направлено против существования личностного бога творца и также он отрицал авторитет системы построенной на ведах.Если это Ваш Бог ,поздравляю .
Потом на сколько я понимаю русский язык Вы пишите  *даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад
*тоесть  у меня есть все основания полагать из этой Вашей фразы,что Вы конкретно подчеркиваете,что буддизм предназначался именно для того времени,а теперь он неактуален "выродился" как здесь писали.Уверен именно это Вы и имели ввиду,а если нет то Вы неправильно подбираете структуру фраз.Кроме того если Вы считаете иначе,что буддизм актуален по сей день ,а не был краткосрочной миссией некого аватара ,как вобщем то полагается по логике считать кришнаитам,то следовательно Вы признаете актуальность его положений таких например как анатмавада,отрицание первопричины,не абсолютная природа Вед и т.д.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Будда даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад,
> 
> это с намеком,что нынче оно не актуально


Олег Николаевич, тут и без намеков ясно, что Будда пришел с двумя конкретными целями: отвергнуть Веды и прекратить жертвоприношения животных. Вы думаете, что это актуально для жителя Кали-Юги?!
Люди давно уже  животных съедают безо всяких жертвоприношений, а Веды для них вообще не существуют (благодаря Будде в том числе)

И, поскольку Господь Будда отверг Веды (в соответствии с требованием того времени), для преданных на форуме Кришны как-то неуместно столь подробно обсуждать и анализировать эту  ложную философию.
 Тем более, мнение наших ачарьев по этому вопросу уже было озвучено тут.

Шрила Прабхупада: 

В настоящее время нет необходимости ни в майяваде, ни в буддизме, поэтому Господь Чайтанья отверг и то, и другое. Движение сознания Кришны распространяет философию Господа Чайтаньи, борясь против обеих разновидностей философии майявады. Строго говоря, и буддистская философия, и учение Шанкары суть разные формы философии майявады, которая в основе своей материалистична. Ни одна из этих философий не обладает духовной ценностью. Только приняв философию «Бхагавад-гиты», высшим проявлением которой является преданность Верховной Личности Бога, человек сможет достичь духовного уровня. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/24/17

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Олег Николаевич, тут и без намеков ясно, что Будда пришел с двумя конкретными целями: отвергнуть Веды и прекратить жертвоприношения животных. Вы думаете, что это актуально для жителя Кали-Юги?!
> Люди давно уже  животных съедают безо всяких жертвоприношений, а Веды для них вообще не существуют (благодаря Будде в том числе)
> 
> И, поскольку Господь Будда отверг Веды (в соответствии с требованием того времени), для преданных на форуме Кришны как-то неуместно столь подробно обсуждать и анализировать эту  ложную философию.
>  Тем более, мнение наших ачарьев по этому вопросу уже было озвучено тут.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: 
> 
> В настоящее время нет необходимости ни в майяваде, ни в буддизме, поэтому Господь Чайтанья отверг и то, и другое. Движение сознания Кришны распространяет философию Господа Чайтаньи, борясь против обеих разновидностей философии майявады. Строго говоря, и буддистская философия, и учение Шанкары суть разные формы философии майявады, которая в основе своей материалистична. Ни одна из этих философий не обладает духовной ценностью. Только приняв философию «Бхагавад-гиты», высшим проявлением которой является преданность Верховной Личности Бога, человек сможет достичь духовного уровня. http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/24/17


Вот-ВОт ,об этом я и писал :biggrin1:  узнаю кришнаитский стиль без вензелей))) 
прежде чем называть чью то философию ложной,приличные люди аргументируют(

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот-ВОт ,об этом я и писал узнаю кришнаитский стиль без вензелей))) 
> прежде чем называть чью то философию ложной,приличные люди аргументируют(


Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг ее, как ложную. Читайте, изучайте Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту, если вы пришли за знаниями.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг ее, как ложную. Читайте, изучайте Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту, если вы пришли за знаниями.


Ознакомьтесь с названием и содержанием темы .И на каких основаниях Чайтанья обозвал ее ложной?,расскажите если вы в курсе,не надо меня тыкать носом в хорошо известные мне книжки.(самое удивительное,что по вашему один и тот же Бог вначале распространил эту философию,а потом назвал ее ложной)))
Кстати открою вам наверное новость но люди и сегодня массово занимаются жертвоприношениями животных,а потом их едят(ислам,индуизм).Особенно феерично звучит ваше возмущение,что люди забыли Веды  *(благодаря Будде в том числе)* :cry: как вы пишите,так это ж ваш Бог!Что?Вы ропщете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  Нет, не ропщу, просто имею более широкое понимание целей и деяний Кришны

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, тема зашла в тупик. Все пошло уже по второму кругу... Чего и следовало ожидать от самой постановки темы. 
Буддизм оказался неопровержимым учением с неуловимой и неописуемой целью (нирваной)  :smilies: . Однако если кому-то эта цель не близка вообще, то это одно и разваливает буддизм как карточный домик за одно мгновенье. Но если человек утвердился в буддистских ценностях, то это учение - его неприступная крепость. И то же самое можно сказать о любом учении. Философские споры на мировоззренческие темы бесконечны. Это какие-то материальные схемы очень легко подтвердить или опровергнуть, потому что глазом видно, что работает, а что не работает. А в сфере духовной практики, протекающей в субъективном сознании индивида как можно что-то доказать или опровергнуть, если человек этого не хочет? Есть стойкие атеисты, которые ни за что не признают своего поражения, несмотря ни на какие аргументы. И что? Это делает их правыми? В их сознании - да. Но в сознании людей с другими целями и ценностями - нет. Бог дал каждому свободу выбора во что верить и к чему стремиться. Пока человек сам не усомнится в своих ценностях, ему бесполезно что-либо доказывать..

----------


## Андрей Н

> Если Вы считаете,что некрасиво говорить о человеке без его присутствия,короче "сплетничать"(лично я не о каком конкретном человеке не говорил,а лишь об общих штампах мышления)так и ...


Олег Николаевич, ну что же Вы? Говоренье говоренью -- рознь. Сплетни разводить, критиковать, поливать грязью -- это некрасиво, но можно прославлять, рассказывать о подвигах и т.п. Даже в народе есть такое высказывание о людях, которые *не могут ответить*(обычно о мёртвых): либо хорошо, либо ничего. 




> не стоит  сплетничать о Будде Шакьямуни будто Вы знаете,что он Бог,если как Вы сами заявляете он себя богом не провозглашал,


Обратите внимание, это разные вещи: провозглашать себя кем-то и быть кем-то. 





> его учение направлено против существования личностного бога творца


О, это очень интересно. Как можно отрицать то чего нет? И зачем, противится существованию Бога, если Его(Бога) нет? 




> и также он отрицал авторитет системы построенной на ведах.


С этим я согласен, но в том смысле, что ведическим в те времена называли то, что ведическим не было.





> Если это Ваш Бог ,поздравляю.


Спасибо. 




> Потом на сколько я понимаю русский язык Вы пишите  *даёт учение, которое было необходимо людям около двух с половиной тысяч лет назад
> *тоесть  у меня есть все основания полагать из этой Вашей фразы,что Вы конкретно подчеркиваете,что буддизм предназначался именно для того времени,а теперь он неактуален "выродился" как здесь писали.Уверен именно это Вы и имели ввиду,а если нет то Вы неправильно подбираете структуру фраз.


Если даже фраза и не слишком корректна, то ведь у нас *есть возможность уточнить.*(Если, конечно, мы хотим понять, а не к словам цепляться). Я Вам напомню, что Бхагавад-Гита, которую мы сейчас изучаем, была поведана около пяти тысяч лет тому назад. Актуальность определяется обстоятельствами, событиями, а не временем возникновения. Например: Не актуальна для лысого расчёска, но сама расчёска при этом может быть применима для волосатой головы.




> Кроме того если Вы считаете иначе,что буддизм актуален по сей день ,а не был краткосрочной миссией некого аватара ,как вобщем то полагается по логике считать кришнаитам,то следовательно Вы признаете актуальность его положений таких например как анатмавада,отрицание первопричины,не абсолютная природа Вед и т.д.


Обратите внимание, что даже в течении нескольких сот лет слова могут менять свой смысл,иногда приобретают противоположный оттенок. Что уж говорить о тысячелетиях. Например посмотрите, что означали(этимологию) слова: кумир(идол), прелесть, тварь, наказание(научение) и т.д. Я это к тому, что то что Вы считаете ведами и то что я -- это разные вещи, хоть и слово одно и то же употребляем.

Что касаемо анатмавады, то поскольку душа трансцендентна(за пределами) этого мира, то можно сказать, что её нет. Если рассматривать личность как соединение групп элементов (дхарм), то среди этой совокупности Вы не найдёте душу. Однако есть метод, с помощью которого можно постичь душу, как своё истинное я. 
Точно так же и с Богом. Для безбожника Бог не существует, но это никак не мешает верующим знать, что Он существует, как нерождённый.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Олег Николаевич, ну что же Вы? Говоренье говоренью -- рознь. Сплетни разводить, критиковать, поливать грязью -- это некрасиво, но можно прославлять, рассказывать о подвигах и т.п. Даже в народе есть такое высказывание о людях, которые *не могут ответить*(обычно о мёртвых): либо хорошо, либо ничего. 
> 
> 
> Обратите внимание, это разные вещи: провозглашать себя кем-то и быть кем-то. 
> 
> 
> 
> О, это очень интересно. Как можно отрицать то чего нет? И зачем, противится существованию Бога, если Его(Бога) нет? 
> 
> ...


Слово сплетни употребили вы,впрочем все ваши посты это  демагогия,типо:*Обратите внимание, это разные вещи: провозглашать себя кем-то и быть кем-то.* тоесть Будда в принципе отвергал первопричину,бога творца,но вы оскорбляете его имя своими необоснованными выдумками,а когда я спрашиваю на чем основано ваше мнение вы естественно ничего не в состоянии ответить (разве привести цитату из ШБ,давайте уж),это оскорбление если я буду утверждать,что Кришна вторичное проявление ниргуна Брахмана(а на это куда больше оснований чем обьявлять Будду богом)на этом форуме так нельзя,будьте любезны серьезные аргументы,а свое "я знаю-мы знаем" оставьте для другова случая.
Отрицал Будда первопричину бытия называйте ее как хотите,так как общался на эту тему с ведическими брахманами(восновном)как наиболее образованными и склонными к философствованию то речь заходила конкретно о Творце,как и позднее допустим у Ария Нагарджуны чье опровержение размещено мной выше.Понимаете у людей бывают разные мнения и разная вокруг среда(в Индии крайне религиозная)поэтому иногда приходится оспаривать метафизические предметы или можно просто промолчать,в зависимости от ситуации.Если люди приходили серьезные то им давались(и сейчас даются) серьезные расклады если демагоги или глупцы Будда молчит.
Веды всегда были ведами,если уж в те времена брахманы не понимали вед,то уж сейчас подавно.Их вобще во все времена(я беру философскую часть)понимали единицы.
Вырвать из контекста два слова и вставить свое бессмысленное "спасибо" это ваш всегдашний конек.
Дальше вы пытаетесь оправдаться за собственную неграмотность и вставляете мифологические сведенья лишний раз ясен уровень дискусии.С историей про расческу выступите как нибудь перед публикой,потеште(только выбирайте аудиторию ).
Анатмавада это в принципе и есть теория личности в буддизме,учение о несуществовании индивидуального субстанциального простого и вечного “я”, или души (атмана). Личность есть только имя для обозначения соединенных в определенном порядке групп психофизических элементов.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Слово сплетни употребили вы,впрочем все ваши посты это  демагогия,типо:*Обратите внимание, это разные вещи: провозглашать себя кем-то и быть кем-то.* тоесть Будда в принципе отвергал первопричину,бога творца,но вы оскорбляете его имя своими необоснованными выдумками,а когда я спрашиваю на чем основано ваше мнение вы естественно ничего не в состоянии ответить (разве привести цитату из ШБ,давайте уж),это оскорбление если я буду утверждать,что Кришна вторичное проявление ниргуна Брахмана(а на это куда больше оснований чем обьявлять Будду богом)на этом форуме так нельзя,будьте любезны серьезные аргументы,а свое "я знаю-мы знаем" оставьте для другова случая.
> Отрицал Будда первопричину бытия называйте ее как хотите,так как общался на эту тему с ведическими брахманами(восновном)как наиболее образованными и склонными к философствованию то речь заходила конкретно о Творце,как и позднее допустим у Ария Нагарджуны чье опровержение размещено мной выше.Понимаете у людей бывают разные мнения и разная вокруг среда(в Индии крайне религиозная)поэтому иногда приходится оспаривать метафизические предметы или можно просто промолчать,в зависимости от ситуации.Если люди приходили серьезные то им давались(и сейчас даются) серьезные расклады если демагоги или глупцы Будда молчит.


Про отрицание первопричины я ответил в последнем обзаце №122.




> Веды всегда были ведами,если уж в те времена брахманы не понимали вед,то уж сейчас подавно. Их вобще во все времена(я беру философскую часть)понимали единицы.


Более того, сейчас Веды вообще невозможно постичь. Но по милости свыше это становится возможным. Кто захотел, тот убедился.




> Дальше вы пытаетесь оправдаться за собственную неграмотность и вставляете мифологические сведенья лишний раз ясен уровень дискусии.С историей про расческу выступите как нибудь перед публикой,потеште(только выбирайте аудиторию ).


Посмотрите в словарике, что такое актуальный. И не приписываете мне то, чего я не говорил. Две с половиной тысячи лет -- это не моя неграмотность, это общепризнанный факт.




> Анатмавада это в принципе и есть теория личности в буддизме,учение о несуществовании индивидуального субстанциального простого и вечного “я”, или души (атмана). Личность есть только имя для обозначения соединенных в определенном порядке групп психофизических элементов.


Как я уже сказал ранее -- среди этих групп психофизических элементов *нет души.* Что опровергать-то?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Про отрицание первопричины я ответил в последнем обзаце №122.
> 
> 
> Более того, сейчас Веды вообще невозможно постичь. Но по милости свыше это становится возможным. Кто захотел, тот убедился.
> 
> 
> Посмотрите в словарике, что такое актуальный. И не приписываете мне то, чего я не говорил. Две с половиной тысячи лет -- это не моя неграмотность, это общепризнанный факт.
> 
> 
> Как я уже сказал ранее -- среди этих групп психофизических элементов *нет души.* Что опровергать-то?


Я извините не про две с половиной тыс.лет,а про пять тысяч)Не надо ничего опровергать,я согласен.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Похоже, тема зашла в тупик. Все пошло уже по второму кругу... Чего и следовало ожидать от самой постановки темы. 
> Буддизм оказался неопровержимым учением с неуловимой и неописуемой целью (нирваной) . Однако если кому-то эта цель не близка вообще, то это одно и разваливает буддизм как карточный домик за одно мгновенье. Но если человек утвердился в буддистских ценностях, то это учение - его неприступная крепость. И то же самое можно сказать о любом учении. Философские споры на мировоззренческие темы бесконечны. Это какие-то материальные схемы очень легко подтвердить или опровергнуть, потому что глазом видно, что работает, а что не работает. А в сфере духовной практики, протекающей в субъективном сознании индивида как можно что-то доказать или опровергнуть, если человек этого не хочет? Есть стойкие атеисты, которые ни за что не признают своего поражения, несмотря ни на какие аргументы. И что? Это делает их правыми? В их сознании - да. Но в сознании людей с другими целями и ценностями - нет. Бог дал каждому свободу выбора во что верить и к чему стремиться. Пока человек сам не усомнится в своих ценностях, ему бесполезно что-либо доказывать..


Я согласен в целом с Вашими словами,просто хотелось собрать букет мнений.Я вот например не отрицаю идею Брахмана(хотя многие буддисты будут против)но жизнь она шире любых конфессий,а постижение Истины может быть бесконечным процессом,может так и задумано?Отдельный поклон за Вашу неполиткорректную позицию (по нынешним стандартам Запада)это уже уровень самостоятельного мыслителя.Мое уважение.P.S.Вот Вы говорите о неописуемой нирване,есть отчасти такое дело,но вот в кришнаизме Голока и Вайкунтхи наоборот выписаны подробнейшим образом,и меня это несколько настораживает,не хватает интриги ,что ли,Тайны.Почему это?

----------


## Saptarishi

Спекулятивные философы, какими бы обширными познаниями они ни обладали, не смогут увидеть Абсолютную Истину, даже если будут рассуждать о Ней целую вечность. Господь оставляет за Собой право не открывать Себя взорам подобных философов. Не имея доступа к зарослям стеблей лотосных стоп Господа, все они приходят к разным заключениям и в конце концов - к бессмысленному выводу, который устраивает всех: «сколько людей, столько мнений», - имея в виду, что каждый волен выбирать то, что ему больше по душе.
Но Господь не продавец, старающийся угодить всем покупателям в лавке спекулятивного философа. Господь всегда остается таким, как Он есть, Абсолютной Личностью Бога, и Он требует от человека полной самоотдачи и абсолютного подчинения. Чистый преданный, следующий по стопам предыдущих ачарьев - авторитетов в преданном служении, получает возможность увидеть Верховного Господа через прозрачную среду, какой является подлинный духовный учитель. Чистый преданный никогда не пытается узреть Господа с помощью спекулятивного философствования - он следует по стопам ачарьев.
Шримад Бхагаватам. 2.4.21 (комм.)

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Спекулятивные философы, какими бы обширными познаниями они ни обладали, не смогут увидеть Абсолютную Истину, даже если будут рассуждать о Ней целую вечность. Господь оставляет за Собой право не открывать Себя взорам подобных философов. Не имея доступа к зарослям стеблей лотосных стоп Господа, все они приходят к разным заключениям и в конце концов - к бессмысленному выводу, который устраивает всех: «сколько людей, столько мнений», - имея в виду, что каждый волен выбирать то, что ему больше по душе.
> Но Господь не продавец, старающийся угодить всем покупателям в лавке спекулятивного философа. Господь всегда остается таким, как Он есть, Абсолютной Личностью Бога, и Он требует от человека полной самоотдачи и абсолютного подчинения. Чистый преданный, следующий по стопам предыдущих ачарьев - авторитетов в преданном служении, получает возможность увидеть Верховного Господа через прозрачную среду, какой является подлинный духовный учитель. Чистый преданный никогда не пытается узреть Господа с помощью спекулятивного философствования - он следует по стопам ачарьев.
> Шримад Бхагаватам. 2.4.21 (комм.)


Ну вы же у нас не спекулятивный философ(ни к ночи будь помянут)вам должно быть довелось увидеть Абсолютную Истину?или вы пока из начинающих и можете просто цитировать классиков(к месту и нет)?Может желаете провозгласить как матрос Железняк "караул устал!" и выдворить публику из помещения?

----------


## Saptarishi

Раз вы отвечаете и защищаетесь значит вас задели слова чистого преданного? а может я не для вас это писал а для других, но почему то ответили вы значит вы все таки похоже на спекулянта философа))) :rgunimagu:

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Раз вы отвечаете и защищаетесь значит вас задели слова чистого преданного? а может я не для вас это писал а для других, но почему то ответили вы значит вы все таки похоже на спекулянта философа)))


Тема открыта мной поэтому ответил Я.А,что меня могло задеть в этих словах?Вы не в лавке спекулятивного философа? :cool: Так зачем говорите Аллах Бог,Иегова Бог,Будда Бог :dandavat: ...Христос жил в Индии и вообще Кришна-Христос одно имя.Помойму вы очень сильно стараетесь угодить всем покупателям.

----------


## Владимиир

Как говориться, а слона то я и не заметил.
То что Вы пытаетесь критиовать не буддизм, а разновидность безличной философии.
Буддисты поклоняющиеся Воплощению Господа Будде, как бы безлично, имеют с этого вполне определеное служение личностной форме, если осознают мотивы своего поклонения, никаких проблем.
Опасная это тема "опровергать" буддизм, попахивает невольной апарадхой.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Как говориться, а слона то я и не заметил.
> То что Вы пытаетесь критиовать не буддизм, а разновидность безличной философии.
> Буддисты поклоняющиеся Воплощению Господа Будде, как бы безлично, имеют с этого вполне определеное служение личностной форме, если осознают мотивы своего поклонения, никаких проблем.
> Опасная это тема "опровергать" буддизм, попахивает невольной апарадхой.


А просветите пожалуйста,что это за буддисты  *поклоняющиеся Воплощению Господа Будде*под Господом если я правильно вас понимаю имеется ввиду Кришна?

----------


## Владимиир

> А просветите пожалуйста,что это за буддисты  *поклоняющиеся Воплощению Господа Будде*под Господом если я правильно вас понимаю имеется ввиду Кришна?


Будда это Будда, а Кришна это Кришна, никаких проблем

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А просветите пожалуйста,что это за буддисты  *поклоняющиеся Воплощению Господа Будде*. под Господом если я правильно вас понимаю имеется ввиду Кришна?


Правильно вы понимаете. Господь Будда - это девятая Лила-аватара Кришны: http://vedastore.blogspot.com/2011/1..._2513.html?m=1

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Правильно вы понимаете. Господь Будда - это девятая Лила-аватара Кришны: http://vedastore.blogspot.com/2011/1..._2513.html?m=1


Симпотичный рисунок....только Будда богов на завтрак ел.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> 1 ...жизнь она шире любых конфессий,а постижение Истины может быть бесконечным процессом,может так и задумано? 2 ...вот в кришнаизме Голока и Вайкунтхи наоборот выписаны подробнейшим образом,и меня это несколько настораживает,не хватает интриги ,что ли,Тайны.Почему это?


1 - постижение Истины может быть действительно бесконечным процессом, если таковым будет ЖЕЛАНИЕ ВАШЕЙ ЛИЧНОСТИ, да так и задумано, Верховная Личность Бога способна, так или иначе, исполнить любые наши желания...
2. - Господь честен с нами, Он честно раскрывает свои тайны тем, кто стремиться постичь их, чтобы любой мог сделать осознанный выбор в пользу той формы существования, которая наиболее отвечает желаниям их личности.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> 1 - постижение Истины может быть действительно бесконечным процессом, если таковым будет ЖЕЛАНИЕ ВАШЕЙ ЛИЧНОСТИ, да так и задумано, Верховная Личность Бога способна, так или иначе, исполнить любые наши желания...
> 2. - Господь честен с нами, Он честно раскрывает свои тайны тем, кто стремиться постичь их, чтобы любой мог сделать осознанный выбор в пользу той формы существования, которая наиболее отвечает желаниям их личности.


Во всех великих религиях(христианство,ислам,буддизм,адвайта)Бог и его царство(или нирваническая дхамма в буддизме)представляются неким неизречимым и неописуемым обыденной речью,даются лишь намеки,образы,тогда как примитивным языческим культурам обычно свойственен предельный натурализм и тщательность описуемого обиталища богов(возьмите хоть греческий Олимп).

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Во всех великих религиях(христианство,ислам,буддизм,адвайта)Бог и его царство(или нирваническая дхамма в буддизме)представляются неким неизречимым и неописуемым обыденной речью,даются лишь намеки,образы,тогда как примитивным языческим культурам обычно свойственен предельный натурализм и тщательность описуемого обиталища богов(возьмите хоть греческий Олимп).


позволю вам возразить, вот лишь один пример:
10 И вознес меня в духе на великую и высокую гору, и показал мне великий город, святый Иерусалим, который нисходил с неба от Бога.
11 Он имеет славу Божию. Светило его подобно драгоценнейшему камню, как бы камню яспису кристалловидному.
12 Он имеет большую и высокую стену, имеет двенадцать ворот и на них двенадцать Ангелов; на воротах написаны имена двенадцати колен сынов Израилевых:
13 с востока трое ворот, с севера трое ворот, с юга трое ворот, с запада трое ворот.
14 Стена города имеет двенадцать оснований, и на них имена двенадцати Апостолов Агнца.
15 Говоривший со мною имел золотую трость для измерения города и ворот его и стены его.
16 Город расположен четвероугольником, и длина его такая же, как и широта. И измерил он город тростью на двенадцать тысяч стадий; длина и широта и высота его равны.
17 И стену его измерил во сто сорок четыре локтя, мерою человеческою, какова мера и Ангела.
18 Стена его построена из ясписа, а город был чистое золото, подобен чистому стеклу.
19 Основания стены города украшены всякими драгоценными камнями: основание первое яспис, второе сапфир, третье халкидон, четвертое смарагд,
20 пятое сардоникс, шестое сердолик, седьмое хризолит, восьмое вирилл, девятое топаз, десятое хризопрас, одиннадцатое гиацинт, двенадцатое аметист.
21 А двенадцать ворот -- двенадцать жемчужин: каждые ворота были из одной жемчужины. Улица города -- чистое золото, как прозрачное стекло.
22 Храма же я не видел в нем, ибо Господь Бог Вседержитель -- храм его, и Агнец.
23 И город не имеет нужды ни в солнце, ни в луне для освещения своего, ибо слава Божия осветила его, и светильник его -- Агнец.
Откровение святого Иоанна Богослова глава 21

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> позволю вам возразить, вот лишь один пример:
> 10 И вознес меня в духе на великую и высокую гору, и показал мне великий город, святый Иерусалим, который нисходил с неба от Бога.
> 11 Он имеет славу Божию. Светило его подобно драгоценнейшему камню, как бы камню яспису кристалловидному.
> 12 Он имеет большую и высокую стену, имеет двенадцать ворот и на них двенадцать Ангелов; на воротах написаны имена двенадцати колен сынов Израилевых:
> 13 с востока трое ворот, с севера трое ворот, с юга трое ворот, с запада трое ворот.
> 14 Стена города имеет двенадцать оснований, и на них имена двенадцати Апостолов Агнца.
> 15 Говоривший со мною имел золотую трость для измерения города и ворот его и стены его.
> 16 Город расположен четвероугольником, и длина его такая же, как и широта. И измерил он город тростью на двенадцать тысяч стадий; длина и широта и высота его равны.
> 17 И стену его измерил во сто сорок четыре локтя, мерою человеческою, какова мера и Ангела.
> ...


Все пророческие книги Библии это сплетение сложных метафор и образов,в этом можно убедиться взяв весь текст Откровения целиком.Кроме того схождение Небесного Иерусалима буквально воспринимается как окончательная цель лишь в немногих христианских сектах.В традиции вселенских Церквей на каждую строку Откровения дается толкование. Данный отрывок 21 главы(сильно вами купированный)имеет прежде например,такие строки:*пойди я покажу тебе жену,невесту Агнца.
*из этого ясен весь метафорический тайный смысл Откровения.Тоесть это лишь потверждает запредельный смысл описуемого видения данного в образах.Воспринимать это буквально нельзя.Сама цель христианина обожение,получение человеком природы невидимого Бога.По слову Христа:будете жить как ангелы на небесах.Опять же отсюда не стоит выводить ,что кто-то будет почивать на облачках как в карикатурах.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

я ни где в Библии не вижу оговорок , что все это всего лишь сплетение сложных метафор и образов. Это ваши слова. Написано накормил двумя хлебами, значит накормил.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Непонятно почему в одних пуранах Верховным Абсолютом назван,Вишну,в других Шива,а Вишну там практически унижается,если все это написал один человек?


И это все, что вы вынесли из этого текста? Ладно, отвечаю про то, за что вы тут зацепились, тут совершенно все просто, ни какой сложности нет, с одной целью нужно обращаться к Шиве, с другой к Вишну, и ни как по другому. Вишну не будет решать вопросы за которые отвечает Шива. Он отвечает строго за свои функции. Или по вашему существование Господа Шивы это просто нелепая прихоть?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> я ни где в Библии не вижу оговорок , что все это всего лишь сплетение сложных метафор и образов. Это ваши слова. Написано накормил двумя хлебами, значит накормил.


это не мои слова и не надо сравнивать Евангелие с Откровением ,разные жанры.По вашему сказано Агнец,значит детеныш овцы....И кроме того ну,что вы узнали о природе Бога из этого описания.Она остается запредельной и непостижимой.Это не тоже самое как в ШБ где описуется румянец на щеках бога,завиток волос на груди,украшения или желтые штаны и павлинье перо.Абсолютно разные подходы.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

А, извините, по вашему же Господь Шива это всего лишь сложный метафорический образ.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Агнец это не только форма животного, но и форма поведения, причем образчиком этой формы поведения, является животное в форме агнца.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> ....И кроме того ну,что вы узнали о природе Бога из этого описания.Она остается запредельной и непостижимой.Это не тоже самое как в ШБ где описуется румянец на щеках бога,завиток волос на груди,украшения или желтые штаны и павлинье перо.Абсолютно разные подходы.


не знаю что запредельного в румянце

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> И это все, что вы вынесли из этого текста? Ладно, отвечаю про то, за что вы тут зацепились, тут совершенно все просто, ни какой сложности нет, с одной целью нужно обращаться к Шиве, с другой к Вишну, и ни как по другому. Вишну не будет решать вопросы за которые отвечает Шива. Он отвечает строго за свои функции. Или по вашему существование Господа Шивы это просто нелепая прихоть?


Я у вас не спрашивал к кому и зачем надо обращаться,я спросил как так получилось ,что в пуранах написанных по вашему одним человеком,в одной провозглашается Высшим Богом Вишну,а в другой Шива,Рудра Самхита. *Маха-Шивапурана. Глава 6

 Брахма сказал:

 32. О Божественный мудрец, полный блаженства, наслаждающиеся Своей игрой два Божества /Шива И Шакти/, говорится, пожелали сотворить другое существо.

 33-З8. Шива подумал в Себе Самом примерно следующее /так/: «Необходимо сотворить другое существо. Пусть оно творит все /остальное/, защищает его и в конце /концов/ пусть разрушает его /т. е. Мир/ с Моего благословения. Поручив ему все, Мы Двое оставаясь в Каши, будем странствовать /свободно/ как пожелаем, оставив за собой лишь прерогативу спасения /освобождения/. Мы можем счастливо оставаться в этом полном блаженства лесу, будучи свободными от бед /творения/». Верховный Господь излил нектарную сущность на Свою левую сторону — на ее десятую часть, — нектар, который появился от пахтания океана Его сознания, в котором Мысли были волнами, саттва-гуна — драгоценным камнем, раждас — кораллом, а тамас — крокодилом. Вслед за этим появилось существо прекраснейшее в трех мирах, наполненное саттва-гуной как преобладающей /из трех гун/, явившееся как океан неизмеримого могущества.

 39. О мудрец, он /то существо/ был наделен терпением. Не было никого подобного ему. Он имел цвет сапфира. Славный, он сиял своими восхитительными глазами-лотосами.

 40. Его образ был золотой и превосходными членами. Он носил два покрова /одеяния/ из тканного золотом шелка. Его руки были загорелыми и бриллиантовоподобными. Он был неутомим.

 41. Он поклонился Шиве Парамешваре и сказал: «О Господь, дай мне имена и укажи, что мне делать».

 42. Выслушав это, Господь Шива рассмеялся. Громоподобными словами Он обратился так к /созданному, появившемуся/ Существу.

 Шива сказал:

 43. «Ты станешь известным как Вишну по имени, ибо ты поддерживаешь все. У тебя будет также много других имен, приносящих счастье преданным.

 44. Соверши надлежащую аскезу ради обретения /творческой силы/ и постижения сути /всего/. Будь тверд в ней /т. е. В аскезе/» — сказав это, Господь вдохнул в него знание Вед.

*

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> не знаю что запредельного в румянце


Вот именно -ничего.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Агнец это не только форма животного, но и форма поведения, причем образчиком этой формы поведения, является животное в форме агнца.


Агнец в Библии(и в частности в Откровении)это жертвенный Агнец ,Исус Христос.Просто вы не знаете христианской экзегетики.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

как мой ответ противоречит тому что Агнец в Библии это Исус Христос? Интересно Исус Христос знал смысл слова "экзегетика" ? Вы умнее Исуса Христа?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Я у вас не спрашивал к кому и зачем надо обращаться,я спросил как так получилось ,что в пуранах написанных по вашему одним человеком,в одной провозглашается Высшим Богом Вишну,а в другой Шива,Рудра Самхита. *Маха-Шивапурана. Глава 6
> 
>  Брахма сказал:
> 
>  32. О Божественный мудрец, полный блаженства, наслаждающиеся Своей игрой два Божества /Шива И Шакти/, говорится, пожелали сотворить другое существо.
> 
>  33-З8. Шива подумал в Себе Самом примерно следующее /так/: «Необходимо сотворить другое существо. Пусть оно творит все /остальное/, защищает его и в конце /концов/ пусть разрушает его /т. е. Мир/ с Моего благословения. Поручив ему все, Мы Двое оставаясь в Каши, будем странствовать /свободно/ как пожелаем, оставив за собой лишь прерогативу спасения /освобождения/. Мы можем счастливо оставаться в этом полном блаженства лесу, будучи свободными от бед /творения/». Верховный Господь излил нектарную сущность на Свою левую сторону — на ее десятую часть, — нектар, который появился от пахтания океана Его сознания, в котором Мысли были волнами, саттва-гуна — драгоценным камнем, раждас — кораллом, а тамас — крокодилом. Вслед за этим появилось существо прекраснейшее в трех мирах, наполненное саттва-гуной как преобладающей /из трех гун/, явившееся как океан неизмеримого могущества.
> 
>  39. О мудрец, он /то существо/ был наделен терпением. Не было никого подобного ему. Он имел цвет сапфира. Славный, он сиял своими восхитительными глазами-лотосами.
> ...


а вы читайте то что вам пишут, каждый из них высший, согласно тем функциям, которые они выполняют. Президент в стране он тоже высший и порой ваша судьба от его здравого смысла зависит больше чем от Шивы и Вишну вместе взятыми.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Вот именно -ничего.


что бы одна личность могла общаться с другой, она должна быть доступна в восприятии. Логично?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> как мой ответ противоречит тому что Агнец в Библии это Исус Христос? Интересно Исус Христос знал смысл слова "экзегетика" ? Вы умнее Исуса Христа?


Исус Христос знал все,не переживайте ,кришнаиту не нужно знать эти тонкости.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> что бы одна личность могла общаться с другой, она должна быть доступна в восприятии. Логично?


да если вы о бабушке из Конотопа

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> да если вы о бабушке из Конотопа


пожалуйста по подробней , как это вы общаетесь со своей бабушкой из Конотопа ? что совсем ни какие органы чувств не задействованы ?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Исус Христос знал все,не переживайте ,кришнаиту не нужно знать эти тонкости.


да я думаю Он предполагал, что Ему на голову встанут и будут изрекать такие умные слова, Он знал за кого Он идет на распятие.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> а вы читайте то что вам пишут, каждый из них высший, согласно тем функциям, которые они выполняют. Президент в стране он тоже высший и порой ваша судьба от его здравого смысла зависит больше чем от Шивы и Вишну вместе взятыми.


Интересно было узнать про крутость вашего президента,которому девы не указ,но переписку от греха с вами прекращаю,а то вы все больше меня ошеломляете :aaaaaaa:  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Интересно было узнать про крутость вашего президента,которому девы не указ,но переписку от греха с вами прекращаю,а то вы все больше меня ошеломляете


да , думаю про президента я загнул, думаю если вы решите голым задом на муравейнике с незначительными муравьями посидеть, или на реку ночью к незначительным комарикам выйти то думаю надолго вас не хватит, думаю вы не настолько дороги Господу Шиве, что бы Он решил в этом случае лично о вас позаботься.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> ...только Будда богов на завтрак ел.


В каком смысле "Будда богов на завтрак ел"? Олег Николаевич, я борюсь с искушением отключить вас от Форума, т.к. ваше поведение тут, мягко говоря, выходит за рамки этикета. Вы себе слишком многое позволяете. Никто вас не обязывает соглашаться с вайшнавизмом, но если вы пришли на Форум вайшнавов, то хотя бы ведите себя уважительно. Это вам первое и последнее предупреждение. Может быть, вы и поклонник боев без правил, но это вы можете делать на какой-то другой площадке. А здесь будьте добры, ведите себя более уважительно к вайшнавам. На христианском Форуме вас бы уже давно отключили за такое поведение. Не испытывайте моего терпения.

----------


## Владимиир

Много букв, но никто не вспомнил в обсуждении САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ. Может все про это знают... но к чему тогда такая жаркая полемика!? 
Попробую напомнить фактическое положение дел, чтобы перевести дискуссию в конструктивное направление.

Итак, Верховная Личность Бога в образе своих аватар приходит в этот мир в различные эпохи, с вполне определенными целями.
Само по себе это чудо, что Создатель и Основа Вселенной входит в нее в материальной форме живого существа, в том числе и человека. Огдного взгляда или малейшего движения этого существа достаточно, чтобы разнести вселенную на субатомы, но, странное дело, вселенная и  прочие живые существа продолжают существовать и заниматься своими делами, как ни в чем не бывало. Материаьисты считают чудом, как Воплощенная Личность Бога справляется с демонами голыми руками за считанные мгновения или строит целые города или мосты или ведет хитрую политическую борьбу и семейные дела. Но, тем кто знает, сущность этой Личности,чудесно другое - насколько Верховная Личность сострадательна и добра с грешниками, как удается вообще сохранять баланс в этом хрупком мире имея такое могущество, какая безграничная скромность и доброта!
Только самым зловредным демонам удается вывести Господа из себя, да и то, на мгновения.

Вайшнавы, в своей любви, поклоняются и видят во всем Кришну. Но это никак не умаляет достоинств других бесчисленных воплощений Господа: Нараяну, Будду, Раму, Нарасимху, Вараху, Балараму, Санкаршану, Вишну, Брахму, Шиву... лишь малая часть этих воплощений описана в Шримад Багматам и Махабхарате и в Ведах. Да мы и сами - малые частичные воплощения Бога.

Поэтому, вопрос о главенстве и материальной значимости различных воплощений Господа просто не имеет смысла, имеет смысл только наша преданность и вера
Вот как то так

----------


## ilkonstantinov

я прошу у всех прощение за свое поведение, не хотелось бы называть своими именами, то что тут происходило, думаю все понимают что данная тема была далека от желания найти в уважительной форме точки соприкосновения, что и спровоцировало меня на такие действия.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Тема "Опровергните буддизм." - звучит как приказ какой-то. Зачем опровергать то что существует? есть Буддизм, Христианство, Иудаизм, Масульманство и прочее. В Бхагавад-Гите все описано давным давно. И вообще Шри Кришна сказал: "Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего." Очевидно сразу, ничего не нужно опровергать и доказывать.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> В каком смысле "Будда богов на завтрак ел"? Олег Николаевич, я борюсь с искушением отключить вас от Форума, т.к. ваше поведение тут, мягко говоря, выходит за рамки этикета. Вы себе слишком многое позволяете. Никто вас не обязывает соглашаться с вайшнавизмом, но если вы пришли на Форум вайшнавов, то хотя бы ведите себя уважительно. Это вам первое и последнее предупреждение. Может быть, вы и поклонник боев без правил, но это вы можете делать на какой-то другой площадке. А здесь будьте добры, ведите себя более уважительно к вайшнавам. На христианском Форуме вас бы уже давно отключили за такое поведение. Не испытывайте моего терпения.


Ок.Я понял.хочу только пояснить выражение Будда богов ел на завтрак всего лишь метафора не указуящая ни на кого лично.Например вайшнавы используют выражение полубоги даже по отношению к Господу Шиве или постоянно рассказывают очень странные вещи про Будду,Христа или приверженцах  Брахма-Виварта-Вады и христиане поверьте сильно обижаются,на форуме Кураева в теме О христианстве против Христа(открыта в связи с какой то Вашей лекцией)я очень жестко полемизировал непосредственно с модератором и при этом подвергал критике Библию(хотя очень люблю христианство как уникальное явление обьединившее массу религиозных культур),что было бы в подобном случае на данном форуме при критике скажем ШБ легко представить.Знаете некоторые любят выставить себя этакими религиозными либералами на фоне кондового православия...но на деле они не пережили и одного процента той критики того расматривания под микроскопом которое пережили христиане и Библия.Вообще вайшнавы(масса хороших друзей)очень  болезненно воспринимают не критику даже,а просто мало мальски жесткую полемику в своем отношении ,при полной безответственности за информацию распространяемую о других знаковых религиозных фигурах и самих религиях.Еще раз извиняюсь и прекращаю свое участие в данной теме.p.s.ежели только кто лично ко мне обратится

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> я прошу у всех прощение за свое поведение, не хотелось бы называть своими именами, то что тут происходило, думаю все понимают что данная тема была далека от желания найти в уважительной форме точки соприкосновения, что и спровоцировало меня на такие действия.


нет не все понимают,требую обьяснений))) *не хотелось бы называть своими именами, то что тут происходило
*почему?всем интересно,что тут происходило :swoon:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Викторов Олег Николаевич - "при этом подвергал критике Библию" - критика самый глупый вид греха

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Викторов Олег Николаевич - "при этом подвергал критике Библию" - критика самый глупый вид греха


Василий Рюрикович!Я так полагаю эта реплика будет сочтена в пределах нормы?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Викторов Олег Николаевич - "при этом подвергал критике Библию" - критика самый глупый вид греха


КРИТИКА (от греч. kritike – искусство суждения) оценка, способность к оценке, проверке, одна из важнейших способностей человека, предохраняющая его от последствий заблуждений и ошибок

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> нет не все понимают,требую обьяснений))) *не хотелось бы называть своими именами, то что тут происходило
> *почему?всем интересно,что тут происходило


Виктор Олегович, прошу простить меня за то, что общался с вами в вашей же манере, простите меня и давай прекратим этот цирк.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Викторов Олег Николаевич - "при этом подвергал критике Библию" - критика самый глупый вид греха


Его Милость Радха Говинда прабху Отношение к критике: почему стоит прислушиваться к критике?

Если посмотреть на критику не предвзято, то критика — это открытая оценка и анализ работы, поступков, идей, чувств, внешности одного субъекта другим, причём со стороны второго, критикующего субъекта. И в данном случае правильное восприятие критики будет очень важно и полезно. И это не только точка зрения «Бхагавад-Гиты», которая говорит, что, уже исходя из психо-физиологического строения, человек не совершенен, а значит вероятность ошибки в правильных суждениях и принятии верного решения очень велика. А и учитывая наш век, век Кали-юги — век повышенного эгоизма. Именно благодаря эгоизму, согласно Ведическим писаниям, мы и обеспечили себе билет в этот материальный мир.

*Поэтому даже в целях профилактики эгоизма мы просто обязаны с благодарностью воспринимать критику и критикующего нас человека.* Ведь эгоизм просто и наповал ослепляет любого человека, невзирая ни на его статус ни положение, как в материальном, так и в духовной сфере.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Виктор Олегович, прошу простить меня за то, что общался с вами в вашей же манере, простите меня и давай прекратим этот цирк.


Я Олег Николаевич(не переживайте по этому поводу)прошу так же вашего прощения если моя манера была неприемлема для вас.Желаю всего доброго!

----------


## Андрей Н

> КРИТИКА (от греч. kritike – искусство суждения) оценка, способность к оценке, проверке, одна из важнейших способностей человека, предохраняющая его от последствий заблуждений и ошибок


У этого слова есть и другие значения, например:
-- указание на недостатки;
-- неблагоприятная оценка, указание недостатков, порицание, нападки.;

----------


## Андрей Н

> Тема "Опровергните буддизм." - звучит как приказ какой-то. Зачем опровергать то что существует? есть Буддизм, Христианство, Иудаизм, Масульманство и прочее. В Бхагавад-Гите все описано давным давно. И вообще Шри Кришна сказал: "Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего." Очевидно сразу, ничего не нужно опровергать и доказывать.


Согласен, непонятно зачем опровергать буддизм. Но ещё более непонятно зачем людям, которые признают Будду опровергать буддизм?  :doom:

----------


## Андрей Н

> ...  я спросил как так получилось ,что в пуранах написанных по вашему одним человеком,в одной провозглашается Высшим Богом Вишну,а в другой Шива,Рудра Самхита. *Маха-Шивапурана. Глава 6
> 
>  Брахма сказал:
> 
>  32. О Божественный мудрец, полный блаженства, наслаждающиеся Своей игрой два Божества /Шива И Шакти/, говорится, пожелали сотворить другое существо.
> 
>  33-З8. Шива подумал в Себе Самом примерно следующее /так/: «Необходимо сотворить другое существо. Пусть оно творит все /остальное/, защищает его и в конце /концов/ пусть разрушает его /т. е. Мир/ с Моего благословения. Поручив ему все, Мы Двое оставаясь в Каши, будем странствовать /свободно/ как пожелаем, оставив за собой лишь прерогативу спасения /освобождения/. Мы можем счастливо оставаться в этом полном блаженства лесу, будучи свободными от бед /творения/». Верховный Господь излил нектарную сущность на Свою левую сторону — на ее десятую часть, — нектар, который появился от пахтания океана Его сознания, в котором Мысли были волнами, саттва-гуна — драгоценным камнем, раждас — кораллом, а тамас — крокодилом. Вслед за этим появилось существо прекраснейшее в трех мирах, наполненное саттва-гуной как преобладающей /из трех гун/, явившееся как океан неизмеримого могущества.
> 
>  39. О мудрец, он /то существо/ был наделен терпением. Не было никого подобного ему. Он имел цвет сапфира. Славный, он сиял своими восхитительными глазами-лотосами.
> ...


И Шива и Вишну -- это высшие живые существа. Например, как институт, университет, аспирантура -- это разные уровни обучения, но все они являются *высшими.*

----------


## Андрей Н

> ... И кроме того ну,что вы узнали о природе Бога из этого описания.Она остается запредельной и непостижимой.Это не тоже самое как в ШБ где описуется румянец на щеках бога,завиток волос на груди,украшения или желтые штаны и павлинье перо.Абсолютно разные подходы.


Не следует путать палец указывающий на луну и саму луну.

----------


## Варган

> И Шива и Вишну -- это высшие живые существа. Например, как институт, университет, аспирантура -- это разные уровни обучения, но все они являются *высшими.*


"Все живые существа, не только люди, кошки или собаки, но и великие властители материального мира — Брахма, Господь Шива и даже Вишну — являются неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа". (БГ 7.14., комментарий)
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/7/14

----------


## Андрей Н

> "Все живые существа, не только люди, кошки или собаки, но и великие властители материального мира — Брахма, Господь Шива и даже Вишну — являются неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа". (БГ 7.14., комментарий)
> http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/7/14


Там же:
"... Будучи частицами энергии Всевышнего, живые существа также обладают божественной природой, но, когда они входят в соприкосновение с материей, она затмевает их изначальное, высшее сознание.  ... Живые существа принадлежат к высшей, вечной природе Господа, но, оскверненные Его низшей, материальной природой, они с незапамятных времен пребывают в плену иллюзии. 
... Хотя Брахма и Шива необычайно возвышенные существа, находящиеся почти на одном уровне с Господом Вишну, но, будучи повелителями раджо-гуны (страсти) и тамо-гуны (невежества), они подвластны майе и потому не способны освободить обусловленную душу из ее когтей. Только Вишну, владыка иллюзорной энергии, может вызволить душу из ее плена. Это подтверждается в Ведах (Шветашватара-упанишад, 3.8): там эва видитва - обрести свободу можно, только познав Кришну. Даже Господь Шива подтверждает, что получить освобождение можно только по милости Господа Вишну: мукти-прадата сарвешам вишнур эва на самшайах - «Нет никаких сомнений в том, что освобождение каждому существу дарует Господь Вишну»."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Согласен, непонятно зачем опровергать буддизм. Но ещё более непонятно зачем людям, которые признают Будду опровергать буддизм?



_Чайтанья Чаритамрита,-Мадхья 9.48_ 

Хотя буддисты недостойны того, чтобы вайшнавы разговаривали с ними и даже смотрели на них, Чайтанья Махапрабху вступил с ними в дискуссию, просто чтобы поставить их на место.
Писания буддистов основаны главным образом на логической аргументации и содержат девять основных постулатов. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху одержал победу в споре с буддистами, и им не удалось доказать истинность своего учения.


КОММЕНТАРИЙ: По утверждению Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, в буддизме существует два толкования их философии. Одно называется Хинаяна, а другое — Махаяна. Кроме того, в буддизме есть девять основополагающих постулатов: 1)мироздание вечно, и потому нет никакой необходимости признавать существование Творца; 2)материальное творение иллюзорно; 3)истина заключается в утверждении «я есть»; 4)рождение и смерть повторяются снова и снова; 5)Господь Будда — единственный, через кого можно познать истину; 6)высшей целью является нирвана — самоуничтожение; 7)единственно правильный путь философского познания — это учение Будды; 8)Веды составлены людьми; 9)необходимо совершать праведные поступки, быть милосердным и так далее.

Абсолютную Истину невозможно постичь с помощью логических умозаключений. Можно в совершенстве овладеть логикой, однако всегда найдется еще более искусный спорщик. Поскольку логика в значительной степени основана на игре слов, споры никогда не приведут нас к правильному пониманию Абсолютной Истины. Однако здесь мы видим, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху разбил буддийскую философию с помощью логических аргументов. Проповедники в ИСККОН, безусловно, будут встречать много людей, доверяющих доводам рассудка. Большинство из них отрицает авторитет Вед, однако они признают рассуждения и логические доводы. Поэтому проповедники сознания Кришны должны уметь переубеждать других с помощью логических доводов, как это делал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. В этом стихе ясно сказано: таркеи кха??ила прабху. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху привел столь неопровержимые доводы, что буддисты не смогли ничего возразить Ему в защиту своего учения.

Первый постулат буддистов гласит, что мироздание существовало всегда. Однако в таком случае их теория уничтожения ошибочна. Буддисты считают, что высшая истина — это уничтожение, или разрушение. Если мироздание вечно, то ни о каком разрушении и уничтожении не может быть и речи. Данный постулат буддистов звучит не слишком убедительно, поскольку практический опыт подсказывает нам, что у всего материального есть начало, середина и конец. Высшая цель буддийской философии заключается в прекращении существования тела. Эта идея самим своим существованием обязана тому, что у тела есть начало. Аналогичным образом материальный космос — это гигантское тело, однако если мы признаём тот факт, что космос будет существовать вечно, то о каком разрушении может идти речь? Поэтому попытки уничтожить все или свести все к нулю лишены всякого смысла. На основе практического опыта мы вынуждены признать, что у мироздания есть начало, а если мы признаём существование начала, то должны признать и существование некоего творца. Этот Творец обладает вездесущим телом, как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (13.14):

«Повсюду Его руки и ноги, Его глаза, головы, лица и уши. Так Господь в образе Сверхдуши пронизывает Собой все сущее».

Верховная Личность, Бог, не может не присутствовать всюду. Его тело существовало еще до творения, иначе как бы Он был Творцом? Если бы Бог, Верховная Личность, Сам являлся сотворенным существом, не было бы и речи о том, что Он Творец всего сущего. Таким образом, материальное мироздание, безусловно, имеет начало где-то во времени, однако Творец существовал еще до творения и потому не относится к числу сотворенных существ. Творец — это Парабрахман, Высший Дух. Материя не только подчинена духу, но и создана на его основе. Лишь когда в лоно материи входит духовная искра — душа, из материальных веществ, предоставляемых матерью, формируется зародыш. Все в материальном мире было когда-то сотворено, а это указывает на существование Творца — Высшего Духа, отличного от материи. В «Бхагавад-гите» также сказано, что материальная энергия является низшей энергией, а живые существа относятся к высшей, духовной энергии. И низшая, и высшая энергии принадлежат Верховной Личности.

Буддисты утверждают, что этот мир — иллюзия, однако они заблуждаются. Этот мир невечен, но он не иллюзорен. Пока у нас есть материальное тело, мы вынуждены терпеть доставляемые им наслаждения и страдания, хотя мы сами отличны от тела. Можно не относиться к этим наслаждениям и страданиям серьезно, но они не утрачивают от этого своей реальности. Их никак нельзя назвать иллюзорными. Будь телесные наслаждения и страдания иллюзорными, мироздание тоже было бы иллюзорным и никто бы не проявлял к нему большого интереса. Подводя итог, можно утверждать, что мироздание не ложно и не иллюзорно, а лишь невечно.

Буддисты считают высшей истиной утверждение «я есть», однако само по себе оно отрицает индивидуальность, то есть различия между «я» и «ты». В отсутствие понятий «я» и «ты», то есть индивидуальности, никакие дискуссии не возможны. Философия буддизма основана на логических доводах, однако, если опираться только на утверждение «я есть», любые доводы утрачивают всякий смысл. Чтобы спорить, приводить доводы, должен также существовать кто-то другой, помимо нас. Невозможно обойтись без концепции дуализма, то есть постулата о существовании индивидуальной души и Сверхдуши. Об этом говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.12):

«Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты или все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать».

В прошлом мы существовали в разных телах, и после смерти этого тела мы продолжим существование в другом теле. Душа — это вечное начало, и она существует всегда, если не в одном теле, то в другом. Даже в этой жизни мы меняем тела — сначала мы существуем в детском теле, потом в юношеском, потом в теле взрослого и старика. Покинув одно тело, мы получаем другое. Буддийское учение также признает перевоплощение, однако буддисты не могут объяснить механизм следующего рождения. Существует 8400000 видов жизни, и в следующем воплощении мы можем родиться в любом из них, так что человеческое тело нам не гарантировано.

Пятый постулат буддистов гласит, что Господь Будда — единственный, через кого можно познать истину. С этим невозможно согласиться, так как Господь Будда отвергал сами основы ведического знания. Мы должны признать принцип авторитетности знания, поскольку Абсолютную Истину невозможно постичь с помощью одних философских рассуждений. Если каждый будет считать единственным авторитетом самого себя или если каждый станет считать критерием истины собственные умозаключения, как модно сейчас, то все начнут толковать писания как им заблагорассудится и каждый будет утверждать, что его философия самая лучшая. Это уже стало серьезной проблемой: все дают писаниям собственные интерпретации и провозглашают собственные критерии авторитетности. Йата мата тата патха. В наши дни каждый пытается выдать состряпанную им теорию за истину в последней инстанции.

Буддисты полагают, что высшее совершенство жизни — это самоуничтожение, нирвана. Уничтожению подвержено только тело, тогда как духовная по природе душа переселяется из одного тела в другое. В противном случае откуда бы в мире было такое многообразие тел? Если есть следующая жизнь, то есть и следующее тело. Когда мы получаем материальное тело, мы должны признать тот факт, что это тело рано или поздно разрушится и нам придется воплотиться в другом теле. Поскольку все материальные тела обречены на разрушение, если мы хотим, чтобы наша следующая жизнь оказалась подлинной, то есть не протекала в иллюзии, нам необходимо нематериальное, духовное тело. Как обрести духовное тело, Господь Кришна объясняет в «Бхагавад- гите» (4.9):

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою обитель, о Арджуна».

Таково высшее совершенство — покинув материальное тело, больше не получать другое тело, а вернуться домой, к Богу. Совершенство не означает превращение в пустоту или нуль. Наше существование никогда не прекратится, однако, если мы действительно хотим уничтожить материальное тело, нам необходимо обрести духовное тело. В противном случае понятие вечности души будет лишено всякого смысла.

Мы никак не можем согласиться с тем, что философия буддизма представляет собой единственный путь познания, поскольку в ней множество изъянов. Совершенная философия — это философия, свободная от недостатков. Такой философией является философия веданты. Никто не в состоянии обнаружить в философии веданты какие-либо недостатки, из чего можно заключить, что веданта описывает высший из путей философского постижения истины.

По утверждению буддистов, Веды созданы обычными людьми. Но в таком случае Веды не имели бы никакого авторитета. Из самих ведических писаний явствует, что Веды были поведаны Господу Брахме вскоре после творения. Веды создал не Брахма, хотя он — старейшее существо во вселенной. Если Веды составил не Брахма, которого считают первым сотворенным существом, то кто передал Брахме ведическое знание? Очевидно, что Веды изошли не от обычного существа, рожденного в материальном мире. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сказано: тене брахма х?д? йа ?ди-кавайе — после творения ведическое знание вложил в сердце Брахмы Бог, Верховная Личность. На заре творения не существовало никого, кроме Брахмы, однако Веды создал не он. Из этого следует, что Веды не были созданы никем из сотворенных существ. Ведическое знание нам дал Сам Верховный Господь, сотворивший материальный мир. Это признает даже Шанкарачарья, хотя он и не вайшнав.

Говорится, что одно из качеств буддиста — это милосердие, однако милосердие — понятие относительное. Обычно мы милосердны к тем, кто занимает подчиненное по отношению к нам положение, или к тем, кто страдает больше, чем мы. Если же кто-то стоит выше нас, то он не может быть объектом нашего милосердия. Напротив, это он обычно проявляет милосердие к нам. Таким образом, проявляя милосердие и сострадание, мы остаемся в пределах сферы относительного. Само по себе милосердие не является Абсолютной Истиной. Кроме того, необходимо понимать, в чем заключается подлинное милосердие. Дать больному то, чего ему нельзя, — не милосердие, а жестокость. Если мы не знаем, что такое подлинное милосердие, то можем создать нежелательную ситуацию. Если мы действительно хотим проявлять милосердие, то должны проповедовать сознание Кришны, чтобы помочь людям возродить изначально присущее им как живым существам сознание. А поскольку философия буддистов не признает существование вечной души, их так называемое милосердие далеко не совершенно http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/9/49

Может, кто не читал,-в начале обсуждения уже приводился этот текст. Там Шрила Прабхупада очень понятно все объяснил, почему Господь Чайтанья и вайшнавы отвергают и опровергают принципы буддизма.

----------


## Андрей Н

> _Чайтанья Чаритамрита,-Мадхья 9.48_ 
> 
> <..>
> http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/9/49


У Вас опечатка. ссылка 9,49. А в названии 9,48

И посмотрите ещё на первой странице ответ, который написал Викторов Олег Николаевич в сообщении №15.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У Вас опечатка. ссылка 9,49. А в названии 9,48
> 
> И посмотрите ещё на первой странице ответ, который написал Викторов Олег Николаевич в сообщении №15.


Опечатки нет, там два текста.
Все обсуждение просматривала, ничего нового и достойного внимания.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> и христиане поверьте сильно обижаются,на форуме Кураева в теме О христианстве против Христа(открыта в связи с какой то Вашей лекцией)


Я не регистрировался на их Форуме и не бросал им вызов. Мои лекции про Веды и Христианство были прочитаны в 1992 году в узком кругу преданных и я не собирался ничего этого говорить христианам и обижать их. Какой-то "доброжелатель" затранскрибировал их и выложил в сеть. Теперь христиане их обсуждают, как будто это мой вызов им. Таковы издержки нашего времени. Слишком много доступной информации и все распоряжаются ей по своему усмотрению, не спрашивая позволения автора. И самое интересное, я даже не автор этого семинара. Я просто прослушал семинар Притху Прабху на эту тему и пересказал его  в узком кругу преданных 25 лет назад. И теперь меня считают врагом христианства и до сих пор перемывают мне кости, хотя моя роль в этой теме минимальна. Вы же на вайшнавском Форуме весьма пренебрежительно относитесь к вайшнавизму, считая его примитивным язычеством и т.д. В этом разница.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Я не регистрировался на их Форуме и не бросал им вызов. Мои лекции про Веды и Христианство были прочитаны в 1992 году в узком кругу преданных и я не собирался ничего этого говорить христианам и обижать их. Какой-то "доброжелатель" затранскрибировал их и выложил в сеть. Теперь христиане их обсуждают, как будто это мой вызов им. Таковы издержки нашего времени. Слишком много доступной информации и все распоряжаются ей по своему усмотрению, не спрашивая позволения автора. И самое интересное, я даже не автор этого семинара. Я просто прослушал семинар Притху Прабху на эту тему и пересказал его  в узком кругу преданных 25 лет назад. И теперь меня считают врагом христианства и до сих пор перемывают мне кости, хотя моя роль в этой теме минимальна. Вы же на вайшнавском Форуме весьма пренебрежительно относитесь к вайшнавизму, считая его примитивным язычеством и т.д. В этом разница.


Я не считаю вайшнавизм примитивным язычеством.Где я такое писал?Отношусь нормально так как заслуживают и дело тут не в вайшнавизме а в людях.Считайте меня адвокатом дьявола если хотите.Я уважаю вайшнавизм но вот Вивальди им никогда не породить.Тоже факт.Хотя я люблю вас всех больше чем вы думаете.Но когда такое пишут Хотя* буддисты недостойны того, чтобы вайшнавы разговаривали с ними и даже смотрели на них, Чайтанья Махапрабху вступил с ними в дискуссию, просто чтобы поставить их на место.*трудно  вести конструктивный диалог.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Не следует путать палец указывающий на луну и саму луну.
> 
> Вложение 11372


это вы в буддизм канули мой друг.....в вайшнавизме иные мерки

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Я не регистрировался на их Форуме и не бросал им вызов. Мои лекции про Веды и Христианство были прочитаны в 1992 году в узком кругу преданных и я не собирался ничего этого говорить христианам и обижать их. Какой-то "доброжелатель" затранскрибировал их и выложил в сеть. Теперь христиане их обсуждают, как будто это мой вызов им. Таковы издержки нашего времени. Слишком много доступной информации и все распоряжаются ей по своему усмотрению, не спрашивая позволения автора. И самое интересное, я даже не автор этого семинара. Я просто прослушал семинар Притху Прабху на эту тему и пересказал его  в узком кругу преданных 25 лет назад. И теперь меня считают врагом христианства и до сих пор перемывают мне кости, хотя моя роль в этой теме минимальна. Вы же на вайшнавском Форуме весьма пренебрежительно относитесь к вайшнавизму, считая его примитивным язычеством и т.д. В этом разница.


Никто не помешает мне уважать Вас ,Вы были одним из первых кто вообще обратил мое внимание в сторону духовности.Жизнь просто настала жесткая,хочешь получить ответы раньше очередного бардо.....Когда пройдет Армагедон
и Страшный Суд меня осудит
заставит врядли даже он
поверить в то,что лучше будет
жить на Земле уже иной
ее польют дожди иные
все то,что жило здесь со мной
убьют огня приливы злые
у нас отнимут имена
и с нами ангелы сражаться
но где пронзит  нас их стрела
из нашей крови возродятся
ступени к царствию добра.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я не считаю вайшнавизм примитивным язычеством.Где я такое писал?


Вот же ваши слова (пост №137 на 7й странице темы):




> Во всех великих религиях(христианство,ислам,буддизм,адвайта)Бог и его царство(или нирваническая дхамма в буддизме)представляются неким неизречимым и неописуемым обыденной речью,даются лишь намеки,образы,тогда как примитивным языческим культурам обычно свойственен предельный натурализм и тщательность описуемого обиталища богов(возьмите хоть греческий Олимп).


Из этой цитаты следует, что вайшнавизм НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ (по вашему мнению) великой религией. Великой религией вы считаете Адвайту Шанкары. Чем же тогда вайшнавизм является по вашему? Об этом вы пишите дальше, упоминая примитивные языческие культы, которым свойственен излишний натурализм. И поскольку по контексту речь идет о детальном описании формы Кришны (румянец, украшения и т.д.), то очевидно, что вы намекаете именно на это. По другому эту вашу фразу в данном контексте просто не возможно понять. Так что не отказывайтесь от своих слов, т.к. именно тут и проявилось ваше истинное отношение к вайшнавизму. Вы поставили его в один рад с языческими верованиями древних греков.




> Отношусь нормально так как заслуживают и дело тут не в вайшнавизме а в людях.


Вы на себя взяли право судить кто чего заслуживает? А как же быть с вашим любимым христианством, которое провозглашает "не судите, да несудимы будете"?




> Считайте меня адвокатом дьявола если хотите.


Считаю вас адвокатом Буддизма, хотя я никогда не думал, что он нуждается в адвокатах. Это просто упа-дхарма, которая должна учить основам духовной жизни (ахимса, бренность материального бытия и т.д.).




> Я уважаю вайшнавизм но вот Вивальди им никогда не породить.


Ни одним словом, ни намеком в этой теме не проявилось ваше уважение к вайшнавизму. Видимо, это уважение столь скрыто и неописуемо, как нирвана. При чем тут Вивальди, я не понял. Он что, образец совершенства? Нам итальянские страсти не сильно интересны. У нас другая музыка, извините. 




> Хотя я люблю вас всех больше чем вы думаете.


Да, я слышал, что буддисты умеют скрывать свои чувства. Видимо, вы очень хорошо скрываете свои чувства к нам. :smilies: 




> Но когда такое пишут Хотя* буддисты недостойны того, чтобы вайшнавы разговаривали с ними и даже смотрели на них, Чайтанья Махапрабху вступил с ними в дискуссию, просто чтобы поставить их на место.*трудно  вести конструктивный диалог.


Этот диалог не был конструктивным с самого начала. Вы его начали, вы бросили вызов "Опровергните буддизм", а когда вам ответили, то вам стало трудно вести конструктивный диалог. Хотя вам просто процитировали Чайтанйа-Чаритамриту. Если вы бросили вызов, то должны быть готовы терпеть боль борьбы. Не хотите такого напряга, не бросайте вызов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Никто не помешает мне уважать Вас


Как вы можете уважать меня и не уважать то, что я пишу?

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Вот же ваши слова (пост №137 на 7й странице темы):
> 
> 
> 
> Из этой цитаты следует, что вайшнавизм НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ (по вашему мнению) великой религией. Великой религией вы считаете Адвайту Шанкары. Чем же тогда вайшнавизм является по вашему? Об этом вы пишите дальше, упоминая примитивные языческие культы, которым свойственен излишний натурализм. И поскольку по контексту речь идет о детальном описании формы Кришны (румянец, украшения и т.д.), то очевидно, что вы намекаете именно на это. По другому эту вашу фразу в данном контексте просто не возможно понять. Так что не отказывайтесь от своих слов, т.к. именно тут и проявилось ваше истинное отношение к вайшнавизму. Вы поставили его в один рад с языческими верованиями древних греков.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Да в вайшнавизме масса языческих пережитков,ну и,что? они есть в христианстве,исламе,буддизме.Но в разных религиях проявляются по разному.Ч то касается религии древних греков то наравне с примитивным пластом в их верованиях были и элевксинские мистерии тайна и глубина которых не разгадана до сих пор.В вайшнавизме тоже есть пласты языческого примитива сочетающиеся с серьезной философие(Баладева Видьябхушана).Но почитайте Хари-бхакти-виласу там масса архаичных сведений.Ноесли религия поднялась до высокого уровня философии то это уже не примитивное язычество.Хотя пласты архаичных представлений присутствуют,может быть больше чем у иных,а может менее иных тут надо серьезно анализировать.Но представления адвайты однозначно менее связаны с архаикой как и буддизм .Потому,что это религии имели совершенно иное привнесенное происхождение,вайшнавизм же постепенно развивался от самых ранних форм.Но это не языческая религия и я этого не писал,то,что есть элементы языческого примитивизма(они есть и в Библии например)однозначно.Так,что от своих слов не отказываюсь,что касается великой религии,то до этого пока далеко(в мирском ,социальном смысле).
Судить это одно,критически оценивать другое.Уровень образованности людей которые практически все убеждены(почему?),что например Христос после распятия умер где то то ли в Пакистане то ли еще где,и учился он у брахманов (а я это слышу постоянно)оставляет желать лучшего,это один из примеров.Вы же тоже судите ,вы например заявляли претензии к христианам неоднократно.На проповедях в алтарной регулярно доводилось слышать как например просто глумятся над основной молитвой христиан Отче Наш,лектор с улыбкой рассказывал,что есть такие люди которые представляют бога в виде повара в колпоке,который печет булки.То же само на высшем уровне известные личности просто перевирают Евангелие.И христиане вовсе не так уж любимы мной,зачастую это неприятные люди,но это ничего не меняет.
Уважение проявляется во взрослом отношении к собеседнику,а не в тонах елея пролитых на голову.

Я вас умоляю какая боль борьбы,я просто обратил ваше внимание на оскорбительные фразы публикуемые представителем одной конфесии по отношению к другой.Какая может быть борьба с человеком просто выставляющим простыни неких книг,ни малейшего намека на самостоятельное мышление.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Как вы можете уважать меня и не уважать то, что я пишу?


В смысле????Кстати ваше упа-дхарма в отношении буддизма  это очередное принижение надо понимать? :smilies: буддизм имел университеты(Наланда) со 100 000 студентов и 10 000 профессоров когда ИСККОН еще не существовал,и надо думать они там годами не только ахимсу изучали.(азы) :smilies: сколько пренебрежения

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .Считайте меня адвокатом дьявола если хотите.Я уважаю вайшнавизм но вот Вивальди им никогда не породить.Тоже факт.Хотя я люблю вас всех больше чем вы думаете.Но когда такое пишут Хотя* буддисты недостойны того, чтобы вайшнавы разговаривали с ними и даже смотрели на них, Чайтанья Махапрабху вступил с ними в дискуссию, просто чтобы поставить их на место.*трудно  вести конструктивный диалог.


Уважаемый Олег Николаевич, мне любопытно, вы создали эту тему для какой цели, если не секрет?
Если вы хотели что-то донести до нас, то что?
Если вы хотели утвердиться в своей вере в буддизм, как в истинное учение и духовное, то это невозможно сделать на сайте Кришны, и вас ждет разочарование, конечно.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Уважаемый Олег Николаевич, мне любопытно, вы создали эту тему для какой цели, если не секрет?
> Если вы хотели что-то донести до нас, то что?
> Если вы хотели утвердиться в своей вере в буддизм, как в истинное учение и духовное, то это невозможно сделать на сайте Кришны, и вас ждет разочарование, конечно.


Вы уже ясно показали ваше отношение к буддизму(они недостойны чтобы на них смотрели великие вайшнавы)очем речь?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы уже ясно показали ваше отношение к буддизму(они недостойны чтобы на них смотрели великие вайшнавы)очем речь?


Даже не знаю, что сказать.
Не хотела вас лично обидеть своими постами. Простите меня.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> Даже не знаю, что сказать.
> Не хотела вас лично обидеть своими постами. Простите меня.


Я на вас и не в обиде.Будьте счастливы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я на вас и не в обиде.Будьте счастливы.


Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

100.000 студентов и 10.000 профессоров изучают и преподают учение о пустоте!!! Это сильно. Действительно, великая религия! Да, вы правы, нам до такого уровня никогда не подняться  :smilies: 

Я когда-то посещал буддистский университет Сока-Гаккай в Осаке (Япония) и видел, чем они там занимаются. Не впечатлило, хотя я тогда увлекался именно буддизмом. Масштабность и поточная система всегда снижает качество результата. Так что гигантомания и духовность не связаны напрямую. Католиков тоже очень много, а Ватикан контролирует 70% акции автомобильной компании General Motors. Это действительно очень круто. Но духовность то тут причем? 

Олег Николаевич, вы меня полностью разочаровали своими рассуждениями о величии религии. Вы рассуждаете как обычный материалист, который уверен, что религия развивается, как любая материальная наука. Мне странно все это слышать от вас. 

Духовная наука не развивается в материальном мире. Она нисходит из духовной реальности и раскрывается в разных местах в разные времена и в разной степени. Кришна говорит в БГ (3.15) брахмакшара самудбхавах: "Веды - это эманация Всевышнего". А вайшнавизм - это не какая-то отдельная религия, хотя людям с материальным видением так может показаться. Вайшнавизм - это любовь и преданное служение личности Бога. Вайшнавы могут быть в любой конфессии, когда люди верят в личностного Бога и с любовью и преданностью служат Ему. Вы считаете, что никто не любил Бога и не служил Ему до появления буддизма? В БГ 4.10 Кришна уже 5000 лет назад сказал, что "многие и многие люди В ПРОШЛОМ развили в себе трансцендентную любовь ко Мне". Поэтому вайшнавизм - это не конфессия, а уровень персонального преданного служения Богу в любой конфессии. 

А гаудия-вайшнавизм, как наиболее сокровенная форма вайшнавизма, действительно проявился (а не просто появился) относительно недавно через предшественника Господа Чайтаньи - Мадхавендру Пури, который согласно вайшнавской теологии является воплощением калпа-врикши (древа желаний) с Голоки. Он открыл эту самую сокровенную тайну накануне явления Господа Чайтанйи, чтобы тот распространил это знание по всему миру через своих последователей. Так во внешнем мире появилась "новая религия" для внешних наблюдателей, незнакомых с глубинами традиции. Если не хотите выставить себя невеждой, лучше не пытайтесь комментировать то, о чем вы ровным счетом ничего не знаете. 

Кришна говорит в БГ (9.11), что "глупцы смеются надо мной, когда я нисхожу в этот мир в человеческой форме, т.к. они не знают Моей трансцендентной природы и Моей высшей власти над всем, что существует". Судя по тому, что вы смеетесь на Кришной, называя Его описания "языческим натурализмом", то вы полностью подходите под определение глупца. Извините, это не мои слова. И у меня нет желания оскорблять вас. Но это слова Кришны и мой долг состоит в том, чтобы указать вам на это. Если вы еще хоть словом, хоть намеком здесь выскажитесь негативно о Кришне, вайшнавах или вайшнавизме, то я отправлю вас в "нирвану", то есть, в бан. Помните, что тема называется не "Опровергните вайшнавизм". Мы же имеем тут полное право опровергать буддизм, т.к. таково назначение этой темы и вы сами ее так назвали "опровергните буддизм". Не обессудьте. С наилучшими пожеланиями...

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Олег Николаевич, вы несколько раз тут дали высокую оценку философии вайшнава Баладевы Видьябхушаны. А он разбирал волнующую вас тему. Например, ознакомьтесь вот с этой работой.

----------


## Викторов Олег Николаевич

> 100.000 студентов и 10.000 профессоров изучают и преподают учение о пустоте!!! Это сильно. Действительно, великая религия! Да, вы правы, нам до такого уровня никогда не подняться 
> 
> Я когда-то посещал буддистский университет Сока-Гаккай в Осаке (Япония) и видел, чем они там занимаются. Не впечатлило, хотя я тогда увлекался именно буддизмом. Масштабность и поточная система всегда снижает качество результата. Так что гигантомания и духовность не связаны напрямую. Католиков тоже очень много, а Ватикан контролирует 70% акции автомобильной компании General Motors. Это действительно очень круто. Но духовность то тут причем? 
> 
> Олег Николаевич, вы меня полностью разочаровали своими рассуждениями о величии религии. Вы рассуждаете как обычный материалист, который уверен, что религия развивается, как любая материальная наука. Мне странно все это слышать от вас. 
> 
> Духовная наука не развивается в материальном мире. Она нисходит из духовной реальности и раскрывается в разных местах в разные времена и в разной степени. Кришна говорит в БГ (3.15) брахмакшара самудбхавах: "Веды - это эманация Всевышнего". А вайшнавизм - это не какая-то отдельная религия, хотя людям с материальным видением так может показаться. Вайшнавизм - это любовь и преданное служение личности Бога. Вайшнавы могут быть в любой конфессии, когда люди верят в личностного Бога и с любовью и преданностью служат Ему. Вы считаете, что никто не любил Бога и не служил Ему до появления буддизма? В БГ 4.10 Кришна уже 5000 лет назад сказал, что "многие и многие люди В ПРОШЛОМ развили в себе трансцендентную любовь ко Мне". Поэтому вайшнавизм - это не конфессия, а уровень персонального преданного служения Богу в любой конфессии. 
> 
> А гаудия-вайшнавизм, как наиболее сокровенная форма вайшнавизма, действительно проявился (а не просто появился) относительно недавно через предшественника Господа Чайтаньи - Мадхавендру Пури, который согласно вайшнавской теологии является воплощением калпа-врикши (древа желаний) с Голоки. Он открыл эту самую сокровенную тайну накануне явления Господа Чайтанйи, чтобы тот распространил это знание по всему миру через своих последователей. Так во внешнем мире появилась "новая религия" для внешних наблюдателей, незнакомых с глубинами традиции. Если не хотите выставить себя невеждой, лучше не пытайтесь комментировать то, о чем вы ровным счетом ничего не знаете. 
> ...


С чего вы взяли,что они изучали нечто примитивное?Вам до такого уровня(лично) никогда не поднятьсяДревние святые вайшнавизма если бы занимали такую трусливую позицию,я думаю грош им цена была бы.Я вызываю вас на открытый диспут.Уверен не откликнетесь.При чем тут контроль Ватиканом автомобильных акций?При этом вы не упускаете случая упомянуть,что вы часть армии индуизма.Вы не смогли ответить не на один пункт моих возражений по существу.А меня например не впечатлило когда президент кришнаитского храма рассказывал,как один из его товарищей в бытность брахмачарьей не вымыл во время полы и завхоз поднял его ночью пинками.А когда мой друг пошел с претензиями ему предложили убираться(в грозу) на другой конец города.Я думаю у вас нет будущего благодаря  трусам.Вы говорили,что вашего отца отказались отпевать в православном храме.Если бы он был прихожанином ,такого бы не было.Вы решили ,что все вокруг враги один вы конфетка.Если не хотите выставить себя невеждой не трогайте хотя бы христианство.Когда вы цитируете мармонов это говорит об умственной не дальновидности :yahoo: Когда вы удивляетесь о чем грустят христиане поминая страсти Христа ,можно на похороны вашего отца принести баян и балалайку?Я рад,что вы меня по своей трусости забаните и я не буду терять на вас время.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> С чего вы взяли,что они изучали нечто примитивное?


Цель буддизма примитивна, а все остальное, что там есть - ведет к этой цели и потому обладает тем же качеством.




> Вам до такого уровня(лично) никогда не подняться


Даже не стремлюсь. Духовное самоубийство меня не привлекает.




> Древние святые вайшнавизма если бы занимали такую трусливую позицию,я думаю грош им цена была бы.


Они уже давно опровергли буддизм с позиции Веданты и вайшнавизма. Познакомьтнсь с работой по ссылке в посте № 193. Там все последовательно разбирается. А назначать цену другим (грош или меньше) - не ваше право. Я следил долго за вашими постами в этой теме и всегда удивлялся, как самоуверенно вы тут все оценивали. Откуда такая самонадеянность? Вы вообще кто, чтобы делать утверждения, что Пураны - не Веды, а Веды - выдумки людей? Вы в какой области специалист? Вы историк, санскритолог, теолог? 




> Я вызываю вас на открытый диспут.


См. предыдущий пункт. Кто вы такой, чтобы я с вами дискутировал?




> Уверен не откликнетесь.


Потому и бросаете вызов, что уверены в том, что я не откликнусь.  :smilies:  Вы все правильно рассчитали в этом вопросе. Я ценю свое время. А эта тема показала, что вы не цените ни своего времени, ни времени других. А это значит, что у вас нет достойной цели, раз вы так смело впустую тратите время. Нравится вам буддизм? Ну и практикуйте его себе на здоровье. Я не против. Но когда вы тут самоуверенно бросаете вызов "Опровергните буддизм" с явным намеком, что мы не сможем этого сделать и вы тут продемонстрируете свою крутизну, то это не духовная позиция. Вам нравится воевать. Вот и воюйте где-нибудь в другом месте.




> При чем тут контроль Ватиканом автомобильных акций?


При том, что вы меряете величие религии по количеству адептов и их материальной базе. Вы сами об этом писали ранее про ресурсы буддизма и т.д. Уже забыли?




> При этом вы не упускаете случая упомянуть,что вы часть армии индуизма.


Не было такого в этой теме. 




> Вы не смогли ответить не на один пункт моих возражений по существу.


Может быть вы не уловили этого существа? Вы просто заранее были настроены на неприятие никаких аргументов. Как говорится, "невозможно разбудить того, кто прикидывается спящим".




> А меня например не впечатлило когда президент кришнаитского храма рассказывал,как один из его товарищей в бытность брахмачарьей не вымыл во время полы и завхоз поднял его ночью пинками.А когда мой друг пошел с претензиями ему предложили убираться(в грозу) на другой конец города.


Дураки везде встречаются.




> Я думаю у вас нет будущего благодаря  трусам.


Главное здесь фраза "я думаю". Качество вашего "думания" мы уже оценили в этой теме. Так что, прогнозы таких "мыслителей" не имеют значения. лучше предсказывайте погоду. 




> Вы говорили,что вашего отца отказались отпевать в православном храме.Если бы он был прихожанином ,такого бы не было.


Или если бы служители храма не были бы материалистами, такого бы точно не случилось.




> Вы решили ,что все вокруг враги один вы конфетка.


Это вы решили, что я так решил. 




> Если не хотите выставить себя невеждой не трогайте хотя бы христианство.


А я уже давно их не трогаю. Когда-то по молодости было дело, трогал... Потом понял бессмысленность межконфессионального диалога на таком уровне и успокоился. Меня интересуют не христиане как люди, а их идеи, которые весьма мутировали со времен Христа. Христос, как личность, мне всегда был симпатичен. А его последователи - не всегда. Думаю, что я не одинок в таком отношении. Сжигание людей на кострах именем Христа, крестовые походы, крещение Руси огнем и мечом - это кровавые пятна на истории христианства и я тут не при чем. Просто такова реальность, когда религия превращается в политическую идеологию.




> Когда вы цитируете мармонов это говорит об умственной не дальновидности.


Или это говорит о том, что вы их плохо знаете. Из всех встречавшихся на моем пути христиан, мормоны - единственные, кто хотя бы вежливо себя вели, ничего не навязывали и слушали встречные аргументы. Все остальные работали только в режиме воспроизведения и ничего не слушали. А человек, неспособный слушать других, не уважает никого. Это не признак духовной зрелости. 




> Когда вы удивляетесь о чем грустят христиане поминая страсти Христа ,можно на похороны вашего отца принести баян и балалайку?


На его похоронах играл минорный киртан ББ Говинды Свами. Всем очень понравилось. Даже безбожная мать попросила, чтобы я включил этот же киртан на ее похоронах. А там и гитара, и саксофон, и фисгармонь.




> Я рад,что вы меня по своей трусости забаните и я не буду терять на вас время.


Я тоже рад. Только мотив другой. Простая целесообразность, ничего личного. Еще интересно проанализировать ваши слова с позиции подбора лексики. Когда вы называете меня трусом, вы, естественно, провозглашаете себя бесстрашным героем. Не буддистская это добродетель заниматься скрытым самопрославлением, унижая других. Но, как говорится, "тот, кто хочет возвыситься, да будет унижен". Странно, что вы думаете, что это вы на нас тратите время, как будто это я начал тему по опровержению буддизма, а вы там отстаивали свои позиции. А я то по своей наивности думал, что это я на вас время трачу. Тему то кто начал? Похоже, что вы даже не отличаете причину от следствия. Если у вас такая низкая культура мышления, то как с вами можно вести дискуссию о чем-то сложном? Печально... и прощайте. Искренне желаю вам снискать благословения Будды, чтобы осуществились все ваши желания. Не обижайтесь. Все, что к вам пришло, изошло от вас.

----------

